#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-11-14
<jml> james_w: ping
<james_w> hi jml
<jml> james_w: hi
<jml> james_w: I thought I was late for our meeting.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-11-15
<dpm> good morning all
<noodles775> Hey there dpm and everyone.
<dpm> hey noodles775, morning :)
<jo-erlend> how do I start ground control in 11.10?
<jo-erlend> hehe, yes, good morning :)
 * noodles775 hasn't tried it - looks like it's packaged for 11.10. Where does doctormo hang out?
<jo-erlend> I was looking at videos from his website, and it looks completely awesome, so I installed it... But I'm not able to use it. Can't even find it.
 * noodles775 installs to try it.
<noodles775> jo-erlend: seems to build on nautilus functionality, but yeah, after install on 11.10, I don't see it (or a way to activate it) either.
<jo-erlend> yes, it's a nautilus plugin, but you have to login and stuff. I can't find any way to do that.
<dpm> jo-erlend, you might want to talk to doctormo re: ground control when he's up later on. He hangs out in #ubuntu-community-team and other channels. Not sure if he's on this one
<jo-erlend> that's Martin Owens?
<dpm> jo-erlend, yes
<jo-erlend> hehe, I was about to say Owen Meany. :)
<jml> when using 'fab bootstrap' is there a way to prevent it from downloading everything each and every time?
<jml> (and indeed, *building*)
<noodles775> jml: depending on the project, the readme should have instructions for caching the eggs... which project?
<noodles775> jml: and in terms of needing to rebuild when you switch branches, I do http://micknelson.wordpress.com/2011/05/19/sharing-your-development-environment-across-branches/
<jo-erlend> I would like to have an indicator that shows me files that have changed since the last commit with an easy way to get a diff view. Does anyone know of any?
<jml> noodles775: thanks.
<noodles775> jo-erlend: do you mean a GUI that does that? (as opposed to `bzr st` or `bzr diff`)
<noodles775> jo-erlend: and if so, have you seen http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/explorer/en/
<jo-erlend> noodles775, an indicator. It should present me with a menu with the projects that have changed, and if I click them, It'll open meld or another diff viewer.
<jo-erlend> noodles775, I'm using that one, but it doesn't present an indicator.
<noodles775> I see.
<jo-erlend> shouldn't be too difficult to make, though.
<jo-erlend> in fact, it'll be very easy. Guess I'll just make one :)
<jml> I just asked a question on StackOverflow, for a lark: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8137410/how-to-distribute-access-data-files-in-python-egg
<jml> (it's like IRC, but with points!)
<jml> james_w: hi
<james_w> morning jml
<james_w> jml, where would you like to do this?
<jml> james_w: yes
<jml> james_w: mumble for a start
<james_w> k
<noodles775> jml: yeah, the 2nd option (relative to pkgme.__file__) sounds sane to me.
<jml> noodles775: feel free to bump it up :)
<james_w> jml, http://packages.python.org/distribute/setuptools.html#accessing-data-files-at-runtime
<jml> davidpitkin: hi
<davidpitkin> jml, hello
<jml> davidpitkin: still on for that call? skype? mumble?
<jml> james_w: hi
<james_w> hi jml
<james_w> sorry about the delay
<jml> james_w: your call went over too
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> want to dial back in?
<jml> james_w: maybe not worth it?
<jml> james_w: I have to leave in ~12mins
<james_w> oh yeah, you have to leave
<james_w> yeah, let's skip it
<james_w> good luck finishing that though :-)
<jml> james_w: thanks!
<jml> ugh.
<jml> checking out the laptop when coming back from kickboxing is dangerous.
<jml> it's 10:30pm and I still need to shower & eat.
<ajmitch> jml: as long as you don't dive into your inbox at this hour
<jml> ajmitch: already emptied it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-11-16
<aquarius> if I have a path to a .desktop file, what's the best way of launching that program from a python app? Do I have to open it and parse it for the Exec key myself?
<ajmitch> aquarius: you could possibly use python-xdg to parse the .desktop file, I don't know if it'd be worth it though
<jo-erlend> well... "Parse"? :) for line in open("/path/to/desktop.file"): if line.startswith("Exec="): subprocess.check_call([line[5:]])
<aquarius> heh.
<aquarius> not if, for example, the exec line specifies a parameter
<aquarius> or if it's broken over two lines
<ajmitch> which would need the % arguments stripped off :)
<aquarius> etc, etc, etc :)
<aquarius> this is why I was hoping someone else had already done the hard work ;)
<jo-erlend> aquarius, add shell=True and it'll work with parameters. But what do you mean broken over two lines? Is that legal in .desktop-files?
<aquarius> jo-erlend, yeah, I am pretty sure there's a line-break thing
<aquarius> am looking at pyxdg
<jo-erlend> oh. I didn't know that.
<aquarius> gio.AppInfo is the way to launch it, I think
<ajmitch> python-xdg has a DesktopEntry class with a getExec() method, probably the closest you'll get :)
<aquarius> but I still need to load the individual details with pyxdg to pass them to gio. Bah
<aquarius> wish gio.AppInfo had a load_desktop_file method.
<ajmitch> it used to be that you could just call 'xdg-open blah.desktop' & it'd run it
<jo-erlend> btw... I've forgotten how to get outputs of commands as lines when running subprocess. Anyone?
<aquarius> jo-erlend, http://docs.python.org/library/subprocess.html#replacing-bin-sh-shell-backquote
<dpm> morning
<jo-erlend> morning. :)
<jml> hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-11-17
<aquarius> grr. a CellRendererText fires an edited signal when it's edited, but you only get passed the cellrenderer itself and its path in the model. How do I get a reference to the model?
<jo-erlend> there's a reference to the containing tree, which has a reference to the model, I think.
<jo-erlend> I can look it up.
<jo-erlend> hmm. No, it doesn't look like it has. You'll probably have to store the reference yourself.
<james_w> morning
<jml> hi
<jml> james_w: I reviewed a branch! Sorry for the delay
<james_w> no problem
<james_w> it's not like I was going to do anything with it yesterday
<jml> james_w: it's got a clash with my branch...DEADLINE: <2011-11-17 jeu.>
<jml> le sigh
<james_w> heh
<jml> I swear that Chrome doesn't always catch C-c
<jml> james_w: https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/pkgme-binary/entry_point/+merge/82399
<james_w> internet here is so terrible
<jml> :(
<jml> Internet is better in real London
<james_w> I'm happy to merge that branch of yours in to mine
<james_w> a cursory look suggests that your branch is fine
<aquarius> given a gtk ListStore, can I have one row in that liststore appear as more than one row in a TreeView?
<james_w> aquarius, my uneducated guess is "no"
<aquarius> that's really annoying ;(
<jml> Hmmm
<jml> james_w: I'll handle the conflict, if that's OK. I spent too long dealing with all of that setuptools crap.
<james_w> aquarius, you could subclass ListStore to do something like that
<james_w> jml, I assume the conflict is the setup.py?
<jml> yeah.
<aquarius> james_w, yeah, s'pose. that's misery, though :)
<jml> aquarius: You're using TreeView and you object to misery a priori?
<jml> aquarius: I smell an inconsistency
<aquarius> 'cos I have no option *but* to use treeview.
<james_w> jml, I assume that your setup.py usurps mine completely
<james_w> I just did the minimum to get devportalbinary to "setup.py develop"
<jml> james_w: pretty much.
<james_w> but I'm happy for you to resolve
<james_w> thanks for the review
<james_w> I agree with your comments
<jml> incidentally, with setuptools, familiarity breeds contempt.
<james_w> heh
<mvo> aquarius: what is the use case with the liststore/treeview, maybe you could have a custom TreeModel (but that is a invitation for pain too)
<aquarius> mvo, use case is this. I have a bunch of data like this: [ { "name": "thing", "lists": [ "list1", "list2" ] }, { "name": "thing2", "lists": [ "list1", "list3" ] }, ... ]
<aquarius> so I'd like to put that data into a liststore as is (that is: one liststore row per thing), and then have the treeview display a list of listnames
<aquarius> so the treeview would contain three rows, with "list1", "list2", "list3"
<aquarius> but I can't see how to turn one liststore row into two treeview rows, and I don't think it's possible.
<aquarius> which means I'll have to keep two liststores in sync, which is precisely what I was trying to avoid. :)
<diwic> I'm trying to package a very simple app I've done
<diwic> I'm using dh 7
<diwic> the problem: make install puts the app into $(DESTDIR)/usr/bin/app which translates to debian/app/usr/bin/app
<diwic> then dh_install tries to retrieve it from debian/tmp/usr/bin/app instead
<diwic> how do I resolve this?
<diwic> aha
<diwic> resolved.
<jml> diwic: how did you resolve it?
<diwic> jml, actually I'm still having trouble
<diwic> jml, now the binary is not in the final package
<diwic> oh waut
<diwic> it actually is
 * diwic checked the wrong .deb file
<diwic> jml, so I removed the debian/install file
<diwic> the makefile seems to put it in the right directory so it does not need moving
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-11-18
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> I am trying to model a collection of systems, their various interconnections, as well as their internal logical structures, as a message is passed through them, initiated by an actor. Is BPMN the right notation, and am I using it right? - http://i.stack.imgur.com/r9741.png
<PWF> hi
<AlecTaylor> yo
<PWF> sorry, my english bad... how i can update my app after approved in ubunt store and start sales if  i make new version this programm.. it can be a problem or no? i can just upload new version in my account and users update it from "upt-get update?" to confirm the new version also need to wait for a decision like first time?
<noodles775> PWF: Yes, if you upload a new version to the store, you will then need to wait (hopefully not long) for the new version to be approved like the first time (but faster) :-)
<noodles775> AlecTaylor: hi, sorry, I've not read up on Business Process Modeling Notation.
<noodles775> but it doesn't *sound* like a business process that you're describing.
<AlecTaylor> :S
<AlecTaylor> In the bottom swimlane, how do I make a connection to a Task? - http://i.stack.imgur.com/r9741.png (BPMN2) - Giving me error: ""ONLY Message Intermediate Event MAY have one incoming or outgoing Message Flow!"
<PWF> noodles775: thnx ! can you know approximately how many now have to wait for the approved? week or two, more? if application dont big..
<PWF> in first time..
<noodles775> PWF: for commercial apps it should be less than a week (assuming the app works :-)) Soon there will be an email each week to the appdeveloper list with average wait times etc.
<PWF> noodles775: thanks for answering me. I also named Michael) Can I ask questions here on gtk?
<noodles775> PWF: No problem. And yes you can ask gtk questions here, I don't have much gtk experience, but other people here do (and they can tell us if there is a better channel for gtk questions)
<PWF> By the way, why paypal only I live in a country that is not shaping can accept payment paypal ... philosophy of ubuntu - a Linux for Human Beings. I would like other options, such as right to visa classic
<noodles775> PWF: +1 to more payment options. I believe people are working hard to make that happen.
<PWF> GTK: I want Add to my app settings the opportunity to do a little transparent main window over "set_opacity" (it fits the concept of my app). But the unity 2D does not support transparency (and shadow), although it supports the alpha channel .. Therefore, this option should be smart and optional. How do I know which user is using Unity 2D, I would like to use the techniques: "is_composited" but Unity and Unity 2D return "True"
<jml> virtualenv question: how do I depend on a package that I am developing locally?
<jml> say I don't want to release it to pypi yet
<noodles775> jml: like this? https://code.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/ubuntu-webcatalog/rnrclient_requirement/+merge/82551
<noodles775> ie. you can include a link to an LP download from your setup.py
<noodles775> Or is your situation different?
<noodles775> You can also do teh same thing from your requirements.txt which is pip-installed.
<jml> noodles775: that would work, yes. well, if I can give it file:// URLs.
<noodles775> jml: if it's something local to your branch, I don't understand why it's not on the python path?
<jml> noodles775: it's a dependency
<jml> noodles775: pkgme-service needs pkgme-binary. pkgme-binary is not yet released.
<jml> (although I might do it now just to make running 'bootstrap' easier)
<noodles775> jml: but you pull in pkgme-binary somehow so that it's local as part of your build process?
<jml> noodles775: well yes, that's what I'm aiming to do.
<noodles775> Right, so I would either depend on it from the setup.py (as above link, pulling directly from an upload on your LP project), or in your requirements.txt (which can also handle bzr branches, I think)
 * noodles775 checks
<noodles775> jml: line 65 of this different MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/ubuntu-webcatalog/update-requirements/+merge/82522
<jml> noodles775: sure, but it would be nicer to not have to upload to a public place before working on it
<noodles775> shows a requirement being pulled in via a bzr branch from the requirements.txt file (I removed it to make it a setup.py dependency instead)
<noodles775> jml: you don't - if you've got a public branch you can do the latter.
<jml> incidentally, I tried to do some offline work on this the other day and got stymied by the fact that I couldn't make a virtualenv
<jml> noodles775: ok
<jml> noodles775: but I'd have to push and then re-download to use updated versions still?
<noodles775> jml: no, you can just pip install your local version whenever you want.
 * noodles775 guesses he's not understanding the complete picture. Sounds like you're developing both packages simultaneously?
<jml> yes.
<noodles775> jml: in which case, wouldn't a requirement on the branch be perfect? (you just need to push your changes, and everyone else's bootstrap'd env will get the right thing)?
<noodles775> and you don't need to push your changes to update locally, as you can just pip install any changes to pkgme_binary whenever you like.
<jml> noodles775: I guess. There isn't anybody else contributing directly at this point, and I'd like to avoid an extra step each time I make a change in pkgme-binary that I want to affect pkgme-service.
<jml> But maybe virtualenv is all about preventing that.
 * noodles775 still doesn't see any extra step needed. eg
<noodles775> 1) you make a change to pkgme-binary, so you then pip install it again (using virtualenv/bin/pip), and pkgme-service wins
<jml> With a PYTHONPATH set up you don't have to do that.
<noodles775> 2) when you're at a point where your branch is ready for review, so someone else will need to bootstrap too, you commit your pkgme-binary changes (if you haven't already), and just bzr push.
<jml> The pip install
<jml> but whatever. I'm clearly 1990s Python guy.
<noodles775> You can't do (2) with a pythonpath though can you? (I mean, you've got to ensure that other people get the same setup)
<jml> I don't care about other people right now :)
<noodles775> And if you want to avoid the pip install as you'll be doing *lots* of changes, why not just add it to your pythonpath manually while you work on the branch.
<noodles775> jml: ah, you're not having reviews? :P
<noodles775> (or you're not writing tests? *that* I don't believe ;))
<jml> I didn't know 'PYTHONPATH=foo fab test' would work. Seems to defeat the point of virtualenv somewhat.
 * noodles775 doesn't see how that would help someone else replicate your development environment, which I thought was the point of virtualenv.
<noodles775> It would just be saving you from updating your environment until your branch was ready for review.
<jml> james_w: hi
<james_w> hi jml
<james_w> how's it going?
<jml> james_w: alright. you?
<james_w> good thanks
<jml> james_w: I landed the pkgme-binary change, contrary to what I said I'd do. The conflict is now yours to deal with
<james_w> no problem
<jml> james_w: I'm going through my @waiting emails, and I notice one from you about us getting a second RT queue. Do you know if that's happened yet?
<james_w> jml, doesn't look like it
<james_w> davidpitkin told me he was told it would be done this week
<jml> james_w: this week lies expiring on the bed of ages.
<james_w> indeed
<jo-erlend> what is it you need to do in order to use the dark toolbar color stuff in toolbars and other things?
<jml> james_w: also, you should work w/ mpt and make a gui for notmuch.
<james_w> maybe
<mpt> heh
<jml> noodles775: sorry, I don't see from those diffs that you linked to how to specify a branch as a dependency link in a setup.py file.
<jml> noodles775: never mind.
<noodles775> jml: you got it sorted? (yes, you can do a branch from a requirements, or a tar.gz download from the setup.py afaik)
<jml> noodles775: you can do a branch from setup.py, I think
<jml> I can't verify, because pypi is having network issues so I can't download coverage (again) so I can't get that far in the build process.
<noodles775> Cool - I hadn't seen that before.
 * jml would really like to have an offline set up for this.
<noodles775> jml: you can - I think I pasted you alink teh other day? (about using one pre-built lightweight checkout?)
 * noodles775 finds link in case.
<jml> noodles775: yeah, you posted the link
<noodles775> But right, if you need to bootstrap again you're stuffed (even if you have an egg cache, pip seems to still check the network... I didn't look closely though)
<jml> noodles775: which is essentially, "have a virtualenv that you very carefully keep around, right?"
<jml> yeah, I have PIP_DOWNLOAD_CACHE set now, but it's failing. And sadly, I don't know if its because of the cache, because of my recent dependency_links changes or because of the network.
<jml> isolation time again.
<jml> (umm... move the end-quote to before the comma)
<jml> yay it used the cache. that must mean either an intermittent network thing or a dependency_links error.
<noodles775> jml: I'm not so careful about it - I run `fab bootstrap` whenever reviewing a branch or before submitting a review (if it's touched any dependencies etc.), but otherwise, yes there's no need to touch it.
<noodles775> Great!
<jml> noodles775: I guess you need to be careful that you've run it before you go offline.
<noodles775> Well, only if I branch a project for which I don't yet have an environment setup before I go offline (or one with new dependencies etc.).
 * noodles775 joins the dinner table. Enjoy your weekends :)
<jml> noodles775: thanks.
<jml> g'night all
<jml> great weekend etc
<james_w> night jml, you too
 * wendar starts up an ARB review shift (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/ReviewShifts)
<james_w> hi wendar
<wendar> james_w: hi
<zoopster> hi wendar question for you
<wendar> hi zoopster
<zoopster> had someone hit me up about helping with packaging
<wendar> help with packaging would be great
<zoopster> is the arb interested in community help with packaging? how can they go about contributing in this space
<zoopster> didn't exactly find a specific pointer to looking into and contributing in that space if you can point me somewhere I'll pass it along
<wendar> yes, we're definitely interested in community help
<wendar> we haven't created a launchpad team for it yet, but if we get at least two contributors we'll create it
<zoopster> in the meantime who can he reach out to for the offering of assistance - anyone on the ARB specifically or just pick one?
 * JackyAlcine heard something about packaging.
<wendar> we're in a weird state with tools right now, so the whole queue of pending apps isn't visible, but I can start now by handing you a tarball for one of the apps
<zoopster> I'm trying to drag him in here...if I can get his attention soon I will do just that
<wendar> any ARB member can help him get started
<wendar> and, I'm happy to do it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-11-19
<vagabundo> hi!
<vagabundo> someone from spain?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-11-20
<GG_> hi, where can I talk to someone about pygtk?
<PWF> hi
<PWF> if I want to upload a commercial app in ubuntu store. what I have to give a license?
<JanC> PWF: are you asking what license you should use?
<JanC> or what you should put in some field in a form?
<PWF> Yes. For example, if you use quickly, in the tutorial says to use "quickly license" to sign the files .. and they shall be signed by the text "gpl v 3 ..." and what license I should point if I want to assign to my app when the price of upload
<PWF> I'm sorry bad english =(
<PWF> JanC: which license should I use for my commercial app. probably a stupid question )
<zoopster> PWF: if you are creating a commercial app and do not want to reveal the source use Proprietary
<JanC> you can use whatever license you want for proprietary apps
<zoopster> PWF: if you are wanting the make the app open source under GPL v3 then you can simply use GNU GPL v3 as the license
<JanC> but it's probably best to consult a lawyer for that  ;)
<JanC> (if you aren't sure)
<zoopster> PWF:  as JanC said...the license type is up to you and you'll want to consult a legal advisor for that decision.
<JanC> some people might even want to use (A)GPL for commercial software (where the app itself is open source, but paying for it gives support options)
<JanC> or the paid version might give access to extra online sources, or whatever
<PWF> my application is completely written in python .. I can not hide the source code, but I did not want to do (the application is small and not significant). But I want to have a little reward for it. In the folder with the application files are python and they will be open (because python))) but the application must be commercial), I understand that it does not protect against the one who wants to pick it up and change, but I d
<JanC> I suppose you could look at the licenses of other commercial software to get an idea (although they tend to be very long & complicated, maybe to much for your simple app)
<JanC> basically you want something like: you are not allowed to make copies of this, except copies for personal use if you bought a license)
<PWF> I'm not greedy, let it be open. I'm not sorry. but if it is under the gpl 3 is as I understand it right away, you may receive a fork and downloaded a free clone.
<JanC> PWF: then use a non-open license
<JanC> basically you want something like: "you are not allowed to make copies of this, except copies for personal use if you bought a license" ?
<PWF> yes .. exactly .. it open source (because python), you can change it if you bought it, but you can not make a clone and upload in store as free
<PWF> JanC: may be I can just write this instead of a license? )) "you can change it if you bought it, but you can not make a clone and upload in store as free" this app approved ?
<JanC> PWF: I am not a lawyer, so I don't know abou the legal side, but as a honest user I would understand what your intention is, and I suppose that's most important?
<JanC> and as zoopster said: that would qualify as a "proprietary license"
<PWF> JanC: yes), thank you
<reut> o
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-12
<dz0ny> hi
<dz0ny> I uploaded package to personal ppa with dput (without errors), but package hasn't appeared yet(in web ui)? why is that?
<coolbhavi> dz0ny, link to your app please
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/lightdm-login-chromeos/tree/dev
<coolbhavi> dz0ny, ah I see that you uploaded to a ppa. ppa link pls
<dz0ny> coolbhavi: ppa:janez-troha/lightdm-login-chromiumos
<dz0ny> https://launchpad.net/~janez-troha/+archive/lightdm-login-chromiumos
<coolbhavi> dz0ny, did you get any error mail on upload to lp?
<dz0ny> no, jsut that package has been uploaded and that singing was successful
<dz0ny> just*
<dz0ny> and that ftp transport was used
<dz0ny> Successfully uploaded lightdm-login-chromiumos_1.0.dsc to ppa.launchpad.net for ppa.
<dz0ny> Successfully uploaded lightdm-login-chromiumos_1.0.tar.gz to ppa.launchpad.net for ppa.
<dz0ny> Successfully uploaded lightdm-login-chromiumos_1.0_amd64.deb to ppa.launchpad.net for ppa.
<dz0ny> Successfully uploaded lightdm-login-chromiumos_1.0_amd64.changes to ppa.launchpad.net for ppa.
<coolbhavi> can you paste the mail contents on a pastebin and paste the link here
<dz0ny> coolbhavi: I didn't receive any mail, (checked spam folders etc) and mail address is ok (verified and everything)
<coolbhavi> hmm if it isnt uploaded you ll get a rejection mail normally
<coolbhavi> from Launchpad PPA
<dz0ny> coolbhavi: yep, something must be broken on launchpad side here is paste from dput http://paste.ubuntu.com/1353182/
<coolbhavi> dz0ny, you should have recieved a success mail or else get in touch with guys on #launchpad
<dz0ny> coolbhavi: thx
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-16
<Ankur> I am newbie to the ubuntu app development
<Ankur> Stuck somewhere while binding
<Ankur> need help
<Ankur> anybody there
<Ankur> ?
<qwertzui11> Ankur: solved ur problem?
<morphias> guys I just started to learn C++ and I wrote an application using QT.  Someone gave me a link about packaging an application and I did it with the sample but i am stuck on how to apply it to my own application
<qwertzui11> whats the problem?
<morphias> well i dont know where to start because my project doesn't have the folders, make scripts, and configure scripts like the hello-2.7 does
<qwertzui11> but u got qmake
<qwertzui11> qmake creates make scripts
<qwertzui11> pls. show me the tut
<morphias> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html
<qwertzui11> i guess ur using qtcreator?
<morphias> yes i am.
<qwertzui11> simply build ur project with "Release" setting and continue the tut from "Staring a Package"
<morphias> with the "bzr dh-make hello 2.7 hello-2.7.tar.gz" command, am i supposed to create my own tarball?
<qwertzui11> do u wanna publish closed or open source
<qwertzui11> ?
<morphias> open source.
<qwertzui11> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=package+a+qt+project+debian&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=QPn&tbo=d&channel=fs&sclient=psy-ab&q=package+a+qt+project+ubuntu&oq=package+a+qt+project+ubuntu&gs_l=serp.3..33i21.8312.9057.0.9155.6.6.0.0.0.0.117.501.3j2.5.0.les%3B..0.0...1c.1.j7JT4qOzCf4&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=af761913cb78e0eb&bpcl=38625945&biw=1871&bih=990
<qwertzui11> there're several other quailty tuts, for qt
<qwertzui11> lol, thats a f**** up link
<morphias> lol
<morphias> whats the easy way to take terminal output and put it onto pastebin?  i want someone to look at what my output spits out when i run debuild on my project.
<morphias> okay i am having trouble getting this process to work all the way through now... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363476/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-17
<bram__> Apps published in the Ubuntu Software Center can be free or paid. But how are free apps with in-app-purchases treated? Is there an Ubuntu specific API for in app purchases?
<JanC> bram__: I think there is no Ubuntu-specific in-app-purchases API, but you can have your app open USC on the info page for a paid package (which can be both an app or an extension)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-18
<jokerdino> hey, how do i load a widget in another pane upon clicking a gtktoolbutton?
<jokerdino> my window sorta looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/mgV7B.png. i want to load a widget in the below pane when one of the buttons are clicked. i would like a glade solution.''
<bram__> Thanks, Jan. That sounds like a good suggestion. Just have a full version and lite version. That makes sense.
<jalil> i can talk here
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-11
<Elleo> popey: would mentioning the possibility of running "sudo service powerd stop/start" in CuteSpotify's store description be frowned upon?
<beuno> Elleo, well, users won't typically have sudo access, right?
<Elleo> beuno: they do on current images
<Elleo> or is that only enabled after the ubuntu sdk has talked to the phone?
<beuno> Elleo, only through the SDK, yeah
<Elleo> ah, okay
<Elleo> thanks, I'll leave it out then
<Elleo> any non-devs can just keep tapping their screen to keep it awake :P
<beuno> Elleo, we'll provide enough in the SDK that they don't have to, hopefully
<Elleo> yeah, but for now there doesn't seem to be any other option
<Elleo> heh, just had to rip liblastfm support out of CuteSpotify because Nokia don't seem to understand how the GPL works :P
<ca18det> why would the keyboard work on my app in the sdk but not on my device, it pops up and goes away instantly. This also usually makes the app lock up as well
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Origami Day! :-D
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i just pushed the less hacky hack that we discussed the other week to https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-cursor-in-view/+merge/193743
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: as well as updating to refer to the bug in UITK that prevents anchorToKeyboard from working in landscape orientation
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, cool, I’ll take another look later this morning
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok thanks. also bill didn't sent me any list of priorities, i guess i'l just go on killing bugs in notes ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I guess so
<AskUbuntu> Quickly app not working on raspberry pi | http://askubuntu.com/q/375354
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, also, I’d appreciate if you could review a couple of MRs for webbrowser-app
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, (not urgent, when you have a moment) https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/cleaner-workaround-1248620/+merge/194455 and https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/always-use-local-server-in-tests/+merge/194377
<nerochiaro> ok, will have a look
<oSoMoN> thanks
<nik90> hey everyone, can you guys tell me how to play a remote video in url? I have tried searching online but couldn't find anything.
<nik90> Does the SDK offer anything on this?
<nik90> I rather handle the video playing in my app instead of redirecting it to the webbrowser-app
<t1mp> nik90: we didn't add something to the UITK for this.
<t1mp> nik90: It would be nice to integrate the components from lp:mediaplayer-app into the SDK, but currently we don't have it.
<nik90> t1mp: ah thnx.
<nik90> t1mp: would redirecting to the webbrowser play it there?
<nik90> or better redirect to the mediaplayer-app?
<t1mp> good question
<t1mp> oSoMoN: ^ ?
<nik90> t1mp: on looking at the URlHandler, there is a handler for movies -> video:///..although not sure about the online part.
<nik90> will try both methods
<t1mp> best would be to open the url and let the system figure out which app to use.
<nik90> yup
<t1mp> nik90: ^ yes, that. :) But I don't know which app it will open.
<oSoMoN> nik90, ideally, it should be redirected to the media player, although IIRC at the moment it doesn’t handle remote URLs
<oSoMoN> nik90, so it will fall back on the browser (I guess)
<nik90> oSoMoN: okay
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm not exactly sure what https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/always-use-local-server-in-tests/+merge/194377 does, can you expain a bit better ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, it does what it says on the tin: make the tests more consistents by using the local test server everywhere
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, for historical reasons, some tests are still writing temporary html pages to disk, but there’s no good reason for this any longer
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, this MR is merely refactoring, it doesn’t fix any bug or add any new feature
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i guess what confuses me is that StartOpenRemotePageTestCaseBase seems not to be using a "local" test server, and StartOpenLocalPageTestCaseBase looks like it's doing just that
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah the naming could probably be improved
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, StartOpenLocalPageTestCaseBase writes a temporary html page on disk and opens it, whereas StartOpenRemotePageTestCaseBase uses the local test server
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, "remote" as in talking to a server, but I agree the naming is not super clear
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if you want to change it in another MR i can review it. but this one sounds good. i'll have another look and approve for now if all looks clean. in the meantime can you please run the example file in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1243164 by pushing to device and from phablet shell run "qmlscene test2.qml --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/gallery-app.desktop" and see if the prob
<nerochiaro> lem happens for you ? I can confirm it but gush can't
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243164 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextArea generates onTextChanged events when OSK is displayed or screen is rotated" [Undecided,New]
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and i really need that bug confirmed so that the sdk ppl can look at it, as it's necessary to fix a very annoying notepad bug
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, testing now
<nerochiaro> tx
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, regarding the renaming, I’ll do it in a separate MR
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: perfect
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I can confirm the issue
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: both MRs approved
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, please confirm the bug and if you can add a comment saying how you ran the test that would help too
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, not sure where to confirm the bug though, in ubuntu-keyboard or in ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i don't know, confirm both, then i'll take it from there with the devs
<nerochiaro> zsombi: tmoenicke: when you have some time, can we discuss bug #1243164 again ? oSoMoN just tested it and he managed to reproduce it. I would like to figure out with you why you can't reproduce it instead
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243164 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextArea generates onTextChanged events when OSK is displayed or screen is rotated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243164
<nerochiaro> zsombi: tmoenicke: it's rather important to make notepad work properly
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ok, we'll try to check it again
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: ok, will try again
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: in the bug report there's the command oSoMoN used to do it, please try that way
<AskUbuntu> plugin any software in to Ubuntu operating system | http://askubuntu.com/q/375402
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: do you have the bug number?
<mihir> hey dpm :)
<dpm> hi mihir, how are you doing? :-)
<mihir> hey dpm i am doing great :) how are you ?
<dpm> good good :)
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: bug #1243164
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243164 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextArea generates onTextChanged events when OSK is displayed or screen is rotated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243164
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: i'm going to get some lunch, ttyl
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: ok, thx
<timppa> joo
<timppa> sorry, wrong window :)
<blaroche> bzoltan: ping
<gusch> tmoenicke: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-keyboard/spellchecker-languages/+merge/194695
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, can you please confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1236360 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1236360 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "MainView.anchorToKeyboard doesn’t resize the contents in landscape orientation" [Undecided,New]
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: looking
<nerochiaro_> tmoenicke: did you manage to try getting the onTextChanged bug ?
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: ah, ok, not sure why i hadn't confirmed it earlier
<dpm> popey, do you know who scheduled the "Music app 14.04 development" session? (the first one on the client track at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/2013-11-21/display
<popey> victor
<dpm> ok, we'll need to make sure there is a blueprint to track the WIs
<dpm> and good to see the developers taking the initiative for the roadmap, btw!
<mhall119> dpm-afk: beuno: do we have good docs for cross-compiling C++ apps using the SDK so they can be uploaded to the click store?
<beuno> mhall119, not yet, no. It's on the SDK's and foundation's team's roadmaps to develop a good story there
<om26er> t1mp, hey!
<om26er> t1mp, did you get a report from someone that with the new tabs behavior it seems the startup of a few apps have become slow..
<om26er> I don't have any figures to show but its something that I noted.
<t1mp> om26er: no, I didn't get that report
<t1mp> om26er: on which device? On my magure startup of apps becase slow some time ago
<om26er> t1mp, I am talking about mako. is there a way to switch that behavior off to get a "before after" result ?
<mhall119> beuno: do we have anything for the people who currently have C++ apps written?
<dpm-afk> mhall119, we've got https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CrossCompile, but it's still hard to get an environment for cross-compilation
<mhall119> or apps with a C++ plugin?
<t1mp> om26er: I don't have a mako device for testing
<t1mp> om26er: not really. The change was actually made some time ago, but we didn't have releases so only since recently people got that change
<t1mp> om26er: there are several changes that can be called the "new behavior" together.
<dpm-afk> mhall119, another option is to set up a PPA and let the builders do the cross-compiling, but it's a workaround more than anything else
<mhall119> dpm-afk: but that'll build a .deb, not a .click
<om26er> t1mp, I am specifically talking about the auto visible toolbar and the tabs bar showing other tabs on start
<mhall119> is there an easy way to convert a binary deb to a click?
<t1mp> om26er: you can try removing this from MainView.qml:
<t1mp>     Component.onCompleted: {
<t1mp>         tabBar.selectionMode = true;
<t1mp>     }
<t1mp> om26er: in your UITK installation.
<t1mp> om26er: no what I said is wrong. It is not in MainView but in TabBar.qml
<om26er> t1mp, sure, anything for toolbar ?
<t1mp> let me check
<dpm-afk> mhall119, yeah, but it builds an armhf binary that you can drop into a .click
<t1mp> om26er: that one is a bit more tricky. Toolbar automatically opens when you change the Page
<mhall119> right, but still not easy, you'd have to understand both deb binary format and click file layout
<t1mp> om26er: that is in onToolsChanged of Toolbar.qml. If you remove the toolbar.open(); on l.63 the toolbar won't open automatically when changing pages (or when starting the app).
<om26er> t1mp, I can try to revert the uitoolkit packages, if there are no apps depending on any new changes
<t1mp> om26er: it is not desired behavior, but it may be useful for testing performance
<om26er> t1mp, great, will try that
<t1mp> om26er: reverting is tricky, because as I said these changes were actually made some time ago.
<t1mp> om26er: I don't think apps depend on it, but some autopilot tests do.
<t1mp> om26er: and it is possible that more recent UITK changes depend on it.
<t1mp> om26er: so I propose you first try it with the small code changes that I suggested
<om26er> t1mp, ack, will do.
<t1mp> om26er: if you see that there is a problem with performance caused by the new toolbar behavior, can you please report a bug here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
 * t1mp off now
<om26er> t1mp, sure.
<t1mp> thanks
<dpm-afk> mhall119, indeed, that's just a workaround
<dpm-afk> mhall119, I think this is an important topic. We discussed it at the last UDS, but we didn't get that far, as everyone was busy getting the release out. It might be worth assessing if we want a session and who'd be able to work on it on our UDS call tomorrow
<Elleo> popey: new version of cutespotify in the review queue, adds lots of nice extras over the version I sent you a while back (favouriting, more search options, top lists, shuffling, repeating, automatic shifting between songs, etc.) :)
<Elleo> my plan is to use new features as a bribe for QA reviews :P
<popey> Elleo: ooh
<popey> Elleo: bounced
<Elleo> oops, thought I'd changed that
<Elleo> hmm, I have changed that :/
<Elleo> perhaps I uploaded the wrong package
<Elleo> it'd be nice if you could reupload a failed package without having to bump all the version numbers
<popey> i thought you could?
<Elleo> when I tried with Eyrie it complained about a version with that number already existing
<Elleo> and then when I tried just bumping the number in the web interface it complained that it didn't match the version in the package (which is fair enough)
<popey> ah
<popey> i guess they've made it more strict
<Elleo> right, uploaded a definitely correct one
<Elleo> or at least my local copy of the click review tools passes it
<popey> ☻
<popey> they all say that ㋛
<Elleo> heh
<popey> approved
<Elleo> awesome
<Elleo> oh nice, line breaks appear correctly in the app info on the phone
<Elleo> wasn't sure if they would
<popey> odd. one of my phones shows an update to cutespotify, the other doesn't
<Elleo> strange
<Elleo> hopefully not my fault though :P
<popey> heh
<Elleo> is it possible that you have an ancient package on the one that's not updating?
<Elleo> that one might be com.mikeasoft.uspot
<Elleo> I changed the name shortly after starting on it, but might not have updated the packaging right away
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-12
<popey> hmmmm
<popey> updated one phone
<popey> UI is updating glacially
<popey> hmm, okay now
<popey> interestingly i clicked on a playlist - starred - then saw a list of tracks.. controls visible at the bottom, pressing play does nothing
<popey> i have to click a track _then_ click play
<popey> it won't just start playing from clicking play with no track highlighted (which is what I'd expect, it to play from the top or shuffle)
<Elleo> okay, will add that to the todo list for the next version
<popey> its pretty quick thogh once you get goingf
<popey> -f
<popey> flipping from track to track is near instant
<Elleo> yeah, its a bit slow whilst pulling down playlists
<Elleo> but that should only happen after logging in
<popey> yeah, its fine after
<popey> a shuffle option would be good
<Elleo> popey: that's in settings at the moment
<popey> have you seen the toolbar in the music app?
<Elleo> it'll be part of the player when I get the full controls stuff working (when you click the quick player at the bottom more comprehensive controls are supposed to pop up)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-31-203325.png
<popey> be nice if we had consistency there ㋛
<Elleo> yeah, that looks pretty swish
<Elleo> I'll have a poke and see what I can do :)
<popey> the music-app is all open source of course, please feel free to nick bits ☻
<Elleo> I don't have any music on my nexus at the moment so the music app just tells me to go get some :P
<Elleo> heh
<popey> heh
<popey> I have a special folder of stuff for testing which I drag onto my phone
<popey> oh man
<popey> having spotify playing through headphones on my ubuntu phone is really properly brilliant
<Elleo> :)
<popey> thank you so much
<Elleo> the original meespot developers deserve a lot of the credit
<popey> I am very grateful for the shoulders on which we stand
<popey> which covers a rather large number of shoulders, granted ☻
<Elleo> heh
<popey> Elleo: got a bug tracker? ㋛
<Elleo> popey: https://github.com/Elleo/cutespotify/issues
 * popey files
<Elleo> okay, should be easy enough to add :)
<popey> done https://github.com/Elleo/cutespotify/issues/7
<popey> i pressed enter too quickly ☻
<Elleo> heh, well I got the gist from the title
<popey> its something that irritates me with the desktop spotify client
<Elleo> glad I'm not the only one getting it wrong then :P
<popey> arguably it should jump to now playing always
<popey> heh
<Elleo> well, presumably not *always*, if you're scrolling around the list looking for a particular song it'd be annoying if it suddenly leapt to somewhere else
<Elleo> right, well I should get some sleep; apparently there's a risk of an important video call tomorrow :P
<popey> heh
<sr20dett> Can an app count electric pulses coming into the headphone jack?
 * Mirv suspects another lab update email brewing soon
<dholbach> good morning
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: good morning. news on the onTextChanged bug ?
<AskUbuntu> Unity3d game packaging service | http://askubuntu.com/q/375839
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: can you access https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-cursor-in-view/+merge/193743 ? lp tells me the page doesn't exist
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yes, I can access it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, are you logged in to lp?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok,something is definitely weird with my internet today then. thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: oh, thought i was, but it must have logged out somehow. that's it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: in your review you're suggesting to use QtQuickTest, but i'm not really sure what can be unit-tested in this app. do you have any specific ideas ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, mzanetti wrote rather extensively on the topic, QtQuickTest allows writing UI tests, there are examples out there (see e.g. the unity8 shell)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, the idea is to unit-test a given QML component by instantiating it in qmltestrunner, and interacting with it (you can simulate user input)
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-tutorials-dev/ubuntu-sdk-tutorials/trunk/files/head:/getting-started/CurrencyConverter/tests/qmltests/
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: read the comments in the files. it's a complete getting started tutorial
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sounds great, thanks. also i'm wondering how would i go writing ap tests to verify that the cursor ends up being into view at the right time. but i'll have a look at that too
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: thanks !
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, not sure ap tests are the right tool for the job, which is why I was suggesting QtQuickTest here
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: to me this seems more like an integration test scenario, as we're interacting with the OSK as well
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, not necessarily, the issue also exists on desktop without the OSK
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it's two separate issues. one is ensuring that while typing the cursor stays visible when the note expands too much. the second is ensuring that when the osk pops up the cursor doesn't end up below the keyboard. the first one can happen on both desktop and touch, the second only on touch
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: (in case you lost the last message for disconnect) it's two separate issues. one is ensuring that while typing the cursor stays visible when the note expands too much. the second is ensuring that when the osk pops up the cursor doesn't end up below the keyboard. the first one can happen on both desktop and touch, the second only on touch
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, right, at least the first one can be unit-tested
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, the second one will require an integration test indeed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, let me see what i can do for the 1st one. and who can i ask to for the integration tests ? never seen or written one
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, integration tests are autopilot tests, you’ve written a bunch of them
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i mean that use different components. i was told some time ago that interactions with the osk can't be ap tested. maybe this has changed now
<timppa> is it yet possible to create QML extension with C++ in SDK?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: or things that interact with online accounts, or with notify-osd, etc
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I think it’s being worked on, and the plan is this will be doable with autopilot (not sure how exactly though, nor when)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, i'll keep checking once in a while
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: gusch is looking at it
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: i see
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: thanks
<gusch> nerochiaro: can't reproduce it anymore
<nerochiaro> gusch: how do you launch the test ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: did a clean reflash "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty"
<gusch> nerochiaro: and then following exactly https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1243164/comments/6
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243164 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextArea generates onTextChanged events when OSK is displayed or screen is rotated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nerochiaro> gusch: i did that yesterday, didn't try with today's image
<nerochiaro> gusch: but i don't expect it to be very different
<gusch> nerochiaro: I wouldn't neither
<gusch> nerochiaro: I rather think there is something else to trigger that issue
<nerochiaro> gusch: i thought it might be an interaction with some other app, but i get it also just after a reboot
<gusch> nerochiaro: ah - there it is again - I had to disable all settings
<nerochiaro> gusch: what settings ?
<gusch> nerochiaro tmoenicke "adb shell sudo -iu phablet gsettings set com.canonical.keyboard.maliit predictive-text true" "fixes" the issue
<gusch> nerochiaro tmoenicke no clue why ...
<tmoenicke> interesting, you need to set it to true
<gusch> I would have rather thought the other way round
<tmoenicke> right
<gusch> nerochiaro tmoenicke - but now I at least have something to start investigating :)
<nerochiaro> gusch: sounds like a good starting point
<nerochiaro>  /msg mzanetti you mean you but a stack of paper for printing and it can "expire" ? how ?
<nerochiaro> gah
<gusch> nerochiaro: got the issue - fixed it :)
<nerochiaro> gusch: wow! what was it ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: the word engine was updateing the data too often - and clearing the preedit again and again
<gusch> nerochiaro: now I only update it, if it really changed
<gusch> tmoenicke: ^
<nerochiaro> gusch: sounds like the right fix
<tmoenicke> gusch: great!
<gusch> nerochiaro tmoenicke https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-keyboard/keyboard-rotate-update/+merge/194875
<nerochiaro> gusch: i'll test it later today or first thing tomorrow. thanks !
<zsombi1> t1mp: I've updated the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tabs-independent-tabbar/+merge/194799
<t1mp> zsombi1: thanks
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: do you know in QML unit tests how do wait for a loader to load its stuff ?
<mzanetti> tryCompare(loader, "progress", 1.0)
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: ^
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: does that wait until it actually gets to 1.0 ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: yes. max 5 secs
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: the tryCompare is like Eventually(Equals()) in AP
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: cool, thanks
<randomcpp> hi guys :)
<randomcpp> does anyone know (by experience) if what's written here is true http://askubuntu.com/questions/210872/cleanly-uninstall-ubuntu-from-nexus-7 ? I just want to know if flashing stock android and locking the bootloader just work to "restore" warranty?
<dpm> I've no idea, sorry
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if there are unit tests that kind of duplicate AP tests, is that considered ok ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, in that case I guess we should remove the corresponding AP tests
<randomcpp> dpm, ohh whatever, time to brick everything :'D
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, because they should have been unit tests in the first place
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, i'll do that in a separate MR I guess
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, sounds good
<elopio> boiko: can I get two reviews please?
<elopio> let me get the links.
<boiko> elopio: sure
<elopio> boiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/dialer-app/fix1250270-pep8/+merge/194775
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/dialer-app/fix1250275-pyflakes/+merge/194776
<boiko> elopio: this 79 char line limit just makes things worse to read, but anyway, the branch looks good, I'm approving it
<elopio> boiko: Thanks.
<elopio> We are trying to stick with pep8 on all the projects.
<elopio> I'm now so used to it that I see 80 chars hard to read :)
<boiko> elopio: it makes sense to stick to something, but only if that something makes sense :D
<elopio> boiko: the problem is that limiting the line length to 79 and not having a limit, both make sense for different reasons. It's hard to tell which one makes more sense.
<boiko> elopio: yeah, I know there is no unanimous opinion on that
<elopio> boiko: what's the difference between the dialer-app and the phone-app ?
<boiko> elopio: phone-app is obsolete. it used to contains the features from dialer-app, messaging-app and address-book-app
<boiko> elopio: but last cycle we got it splitted into those 3 new apps
<elopio> boiko: can you edit the description in https://launchpad.net/phone-app to mention that?
<boiko> elopio: sure, let me do that
<elopio> thank you!
<boiko> elopio: hmm, I'm not sure I have permissions to edit the description there
<elopio> kenvandine should be able to do it then.
<elopio> kenvandine: ping.
<kenvandine> elopio, pong
<elopio> kenvandine: can you please update the description of https://launchpad.net/phone-app
<kenvandine> elopio, ah, what do you want it set to?
<elopio> to say that it "is obsolete. it used to contains the features from dialer-app, messaging-app and address-book-app"
<elopio> I'm not sure if boiko wants to add something else.
<boiko> elopio: nope, that's fine already
<kenvandine> elopio, boiko: changed
<elopio> thanks you.
<kenvandine> np
<killer> My application status shows "published" but it is not shown in ubuntu software center
<killer> ?
<aquarius> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> aquarius, pong
<aquarius> kenvandine, Kenneth? Oh, Kenneth? the bug of mine you've just marked as invalid about the ContentHub docs was at least partially a bug *about* the documentation :)
<aquarius> kenvandine, no worries if we need the gallery app available to even run the examples, but the examples should *say* that, I think :)
<aquarius> unless "ping kenvandine on irc and ask him why it doesn't work" is a scalable developer support solution ;)
<kenvandine> ah... i left your other one open about the docs needing updating
 * aquarius gring
 * aquarius grins, too
<kenvandine> sorry... i an adding a note while fixing the buttons
<kenvandine> aquarius, have you done anything else with the hub yet?
<kenvandine> nik90 had success and i have a branch that makes listing peers easier in QML
<kenvandine> based on the things nik90 had trouble with
<aquarius> the other bug is about the example being unexcellent QML (it hides the buttons). The one that's been marked invalid was a bug saying "even if the QML in this example was great, it still wouldn't work, because it depends on the gallery app but doesn't say anywhere that it depends on the gallery app"...
<aquarius> I had a bit of a play with it, and managed to have it show me pictures, but as I understand it I can't try putting support into Beru yet because an app can't easily register itself as a source rather than a destination, and because the web browser does not act as a source. That's cool -- these things take time -- but the reason I care about the content hub right now is so I can get books from my U1 account in the
<aquarius>  browser and open them in the book reader, and it doesn't support my use case yet :)
<kenvandine> aquarius, yeah... i hope real soon
<kenvandine> well, at least the hub side
<kenvandine> not sure when the browser will implement the export handler
<kenvandine> that's more a bfiller_afk question
<aquarius> kenvandine, yeah; I know this is pretty complex stuff, so I;m just looking forward to it arriving.
<kenvandine> we were just talking about priorities this morning
<aquarius> The browser is the canonical (!) export handler for all content: it is precisely how you get content on the phone :)
<kenvandine> i have a rough implementation of the hub side already, just need to polish it off
<kenvandine> then the app needs to implement it :)
<aquarius> smart
<aquarius> it's going to be cool, once it's up
<aquarius> am having fun with my phone
<aquarius> I assume a whole bunch of work is going into performance-related stuff?
<aquarius> (not the content hub, here: the UI :))
<kenvandine> aquarius, i'm sure, but i don't really know
<kenvandine> there is a session on that for UDS
<aquarius> I don't have any useful contributions on performance other than "it is not fast enough", which is not helpful :)
<aquarius> also, does anyone know who wrote Karma Machine? I like it, but I'd like to give some feedback -- and I can't find anything. No website, no repo, no email details...?
<aquarius> all there is is jono's demonstration video, and I know he's not gonna fix it ;)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> it would be nice if the click store showed a details page for apps
<kenvandine> or even a way to browse click apps
<kenvandine> afaict there isn't a way to do that
<kenvandine> besides your own
<aquarius> agreed
<aquarius> I'd love to see a scope which shows new apps
<aquarius> cateogry in the existing scope, actually, probably
<aquarius> this stuff will doubtless come; that's how we get "new" and "top rated" and we browse by category and so on
<aquarius> kenvandine, what were you expecting to see in the details page for an app which isn't on the preview?
<aquarius> I think that's showing all the information there is, at the moment, isn't it?
<kenvandine> i mean outside of the shell
<kenvandine> in the browser
<kenvandine> aquarius, that reminds me... i need to get back to riddling... i was stuck on 24 when i returned from OAK and never looked at it again after i caught up on sleep :)
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> is that "El Paso"?
<kenvandine> oh damn... but my answered items are stored on my busted phone!
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> so i need to copy the data to the new phone when it comes
<aquarius> El Paso is the hardest clue in the game
<kenvandine> aquarius, it was killing me on my over night flight!
<kenvandine> kept me awake!
<kenvandine> damn you aquarius!
<aquarius> the data's stored in U1DB, so in theory it could sync to the server, but when I wrote it, you didn't have access to Online Accounts data from pure QML apps
<aquarius> I think that we now do, but I don't know exactly how it works; haven't had a chance to look at the API yet.
<kenvandine> aquarius, so i can just copy the data?
<kenvandine> .local/share/blah?
<aquarius> kenvandine, ya, just copy the database. Should be in .local/share/org.kryogenix.riddling, I think
<aquarius> but that's a horrible, super-techie way to deal with it
<aquarius> it should be syncing data
<kenvandine> jeje
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> easy for me though
<aquarius> let me read the online accounts docs.
 * kenvandine hopes the new phone comes today!
<aquarius> er hum. The documentation is not all that clear. mardy, ping :)
<aquarius> what I'd *really* like is to not have to care about U1 credentials at all: I just want to call Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.signThisURLWithOauthPlease(url, Accounts.U1) :)
<aquarius> or have u1db integrate with it properly, which would be even better, thinking about it
<aquarius> then I'd just call db.sync("u1:///whatever") or something equally magic.
<kenvandine> u1db should just do it
<aquarius> that's what I think
<aquarius> having u1db bake in support for the U1 servers is a tiny bit iffy, since it's actually server-agnostic, but I'm thinking of this in the same way that bzr is server agnostic but magically understands lp: urls.
<mrqtros> Hi folks!
<mrqtros> Can someone tell me which is the preferred way to update my Ubuntu Phone from image 100 to current? :)
<mrqtros> popey ping :)
<popey> mrqtros: pong!
<popey> mrqtros: in theory.. "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty"
<popey> which should (if you have the latest phablet-tools) update your phone just fine
<mrqtros> popey ok, I'll try :)
<beuno> mrqtros, do back up first
<beuno> I don't remember which command, but one of them wipes everything
<mardy> aquarius: sorry, I'm here just for a second. See http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.AccountServiceModel/, the third example
<mardy> aquarius: feel free to ping me tomorrow in daytime for more questions :-)
<aquarius> mardy, I might just do that, indeed :)
<mrqtros> beuno one thing I only need in my Nexus is database of our "Shorts" app
<aquarius> thanks!
<mardy> aquarius: np!
 * mardy is off
<mrqtros> beuno I saved it manually :)
<aquarius> popey, is there some indication somewhere of whether flashing to trusty is a good idea? I wouldn't run trusty on the desktop this early in the cycle, but I don't know whether the phone has the same guarantees (or lack of :))
<beuno> aquarius, hi!  my understanding is that trust touch is the continuation of 13.10
<beuno> so as risky as any update in the 13.10 cycle
 * beuno is carefully ambigous
<aquarius> beuno, well... I'm running 13.10 on the laptop and happy with it :)
<mrqtros> beuno BTW, does anyone have met problems with switching KB layout in 13.10? Currently they are fixed, but now I can't use ctrl+shift+arrows hotkeys in text editors because ctrl+shift is binded fro switching layouts ...
<popey> aquarius: i wouldn't run trusty yet
<aquarius> popey, ha! proper advice. None of this hand-wringy ambiguous beuno stuff ;)
<beuno> popey, really?  I thought it was running through the same CI that 13.10 was, so no new known regressions
<beuno> mrqtros, desktop, you mean?
<popey> beuno: on laptop
<popey> beuno: yes, i never update to dev release on my main machine until it has been around a while
<beuno> popey, oh, I though aquarius meant on the phone
<beuno> he did mean phone!
<aquarius> I did meean on the phone :)
<davmor2> beuno: current phone images are broken any way
<beuno> davmor2, current as in "current"?
<davmor2> beuno: image 19 and 20 waiting on 21 to see what that is like
<beuno> but they haven't been promoted?
<mrqtros> beuno yes, desktop
<popey> phone, yes, trusty. not trusty-proposed.
<beuno> right
<davmor2> beuno: right
<beuno> aquarius, I stand by what I said  :)
<beuno> I think these people want to keep you from using shiny things
<davmor2> beuno: no just broken things
<aquarius> popey, ah, right, I should switch to trusty on the phone; it's not going to break a lot?
<popey> you should
<aquarius> popey, extra question: how often should I be upgrading a trusty phone? or do I get system image notifications on the phone, once I've done the phablet-flash thing once?
<aquarius> (and if that's the case, why did it stop? why is there a trusty version at all, rather than just getting upgrades to my installed 1.0?)
<popey> update to trusty and (when the datacentre move happens) you will get updates via system settings -> updates
<popey> no notification but I tend to send a mail to ubuntu-phone when we release a new one
<popey> its been quiet for a week due to dc move
<aquarius> fair
<aquarius> since the 13.10 phone release is sorta developer-y, why doesn't it just upgrade?
<beuno> aquarius, that is a great question
<aquarius> if I phablet-flash to trusty, do I lose everything that's already on the phone?
<popey> you shouldnt
<aquarius> not too worried if that happens, mind, I'll just have to reinstall stuff
<popey> if you have the latest phablet-tools from the phablet-team ppa
<aquarius> oooh.
<aquarius> I might not have that.
<aquarius> how can I know? apt-cache policy says I have 1.0+14.04.20131108-0ubuntu1 from the phablet-team ppa
<aquarius> that's a £4.50 version number and no mistake :)
<popey>   Installed: 1.0+14.04.20131108-0ubuntu1
 * aquarius updates phone to trusty.
<aquarius> nice, and I am now hopefully running trusty. thanks, popey
<aquarius> and Riddling still works, so that's OK :)
<popey> yay
<popey> i would have told you if it didnt ☻
<seb128> popey, still playing that game?
<popey> heh, no, not played for a while
<popey> got stuck ☻
 * seb128 stopped because the game wouldn't accept the correct answer to the astronaut question
<popey> I am on 14
<seb128> that and too much u.k specific knowledge in there
<seb128> popey, which one is that?
<popey> clue is William Petty-FitzMaurice
<seb128> oh, that was a fun one
<popey> bah, now I have to go and find it again
<seb128> it makes me suggest to kenvandine that starting from there we should look at the clue on google's page 6-
<seb128> it made*
<popey> oh man
<seb128> I though aquarius tried to make sure that the answer were not top ranked on google for thos
<kenvandine> seb128, i still never got past 24
<seb128> e
<kenvandine> el paso
<kenvandine> i was stumped on my flight... couldn't sleep on the over night flight because of it
<kenvandine> but haven't gone back to it since i got some rest
<seb128> kenvandine, I should start playing there, I just didn't have the motivation to redo all those we did on your phone :p
 * kenvandine grumbles about aquarius keeping him from sleeping
<aquarius> seb128, I admit that the magpies one is too UK-specific. I have made a note; I might re-do that
<aquarius> the astronaut thing is just because I'm a total, total idiot :)
<aquarius> El Paso isn't unfair, it's just really, really hard. davidcalle got it :)
<seb128> aquarius, that would be nice, speaking as somebody living out of the uk ;-)
<aquarius> currently halfway through building a version for other platforms... and thinking about Riddling 2 :)
<seb128> aquarius, well, davidcalle is french ... just saying
<seb128> I should maybe have a look :p
 * aquarius grins
<popey> aha!
<kenvandine> seb128, el paso... help me out!
<seb128> kenvandine, is that 24->25? ("el paso" being 24, the answer 25)?
<kenvandine> yeah
<popey> \o/ got to 16
<popey> gonna leave it for a week again now
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> some of the answers are relatively easily googleable
<aquarius> but the goal was to make it so you have to do a *little* more thinking than just typing the answer into google.com :)
<aquarius> good one popey
<Elleo> I hate el paso now :P
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> me too
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-13
<rottinrob> evening everyone
<imnichol> I'm getting the following error when I  try to run webbrowser-app in QtCreator:  file:///home/user/webbrowser-app/src/app/Browser.qml:23 module "Ubuntu.Components.Extras.Browser" plugin "ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin" not found"
<imnichol> But I've tried to install  qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin, and apt-get reports that it's the newest version
<imnichol> Has the plugin moved or something?
<imnichol> Or is there a good method to identify why qtcreator can't find the file it needs?
<AskUbuntu> Install Ubuntu SDK in Pear OS 8 | http://askubuntu.com/q/376288
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir_> popey: Hey popey , when are kick starting next phase ??
<mihir_> popey: Hey popey , when are we kick starting next phase ??
<popey> mihir_: hey
<popey> mihir_: we have a session at UDS next week about planning for this cycle
<popey> mihir_: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/all/ "Planning for core apps in the trusty cycle"
<mihir_> okay great :) So we should expect email once it is finalized correct ?
<popey> mihir_: well, you can feel free to join in the sessions ☻
<popey> but we'll announce what comes out from it, sure ☻
<mihir_> popey: got it :)
<Edugsa> oi
<Edugsa> hi
<Edugsa> is anybody here?
<popey> Edugsa: yes
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Kindness Day! :-D
<tmoenicke> gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-cleanup/+merge/195029
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Slower than Debian on 512 MB RAM | http://askubuntu.com/q/376422
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: quick question, in QML unit tests, tryCompare should wait for the condition to match the expected value up to 5s. But when i try it if the value is wrong it doesn't wait, just reports the compare as failed immediately
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: e.g.
<nerochiaro>             mouseClick(note, note.width / 2, note.height / 2)
<nerochiaro>             tryCompare(note, "isExpanded", true, "Note hasn't expanded")
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: the 4th parameter is the (optional) timeout value
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: passing a string in there probably casts it to the number 0
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: oh, ok, was basing this on your examples for currency converter. like "//            tryCompare(inputFrom, "text", "0.0", "Input field \"From:\" is not reset to 0.00")"
<nerochiaro> might want to update that
<mzanetti> oops :)
<mzanetti> yeah, I guess so
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: so tryCompare(obj, property, expected, timeout, message) ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: not if tryCompare acutally supports a message
<mzanetti> let me check
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: bookmark this page :) https://qt.gitorious.net/qt-labs/qtest-qml/source/c06d64bb49c26e13d8aa27275838389484bb64a0:src/imports/testlib/TestCase.qml#line135
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: this is also useful: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtdeclarative/source/daf671b42241533a2db1e598487256d616edf290:src/imports/testlib/testcase.qdoc
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i just found out i can hit F2 on the tryCompare in qtcreator to get the source of the version i'm currently using. neat
<mzanetti> ah ok. even better
<aquarius> dholbach, ping: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22082/click-software-store-status-and-future-development/ doesn't seem to have a blueprint, so I can't subscribe?
<aquarius> grr, connection drop again. Quassel is dead unreliable :(
<aquarius> dpm, if I were looking for someone thinking about scopes, would that be more you or more mhall119?
<dpm> aquarius, both. mhall119 has good experience with them and I wrote the scopes tutorial. But mhr3 knows them best, as he develops the API
<aquarius> dpm, ah, this is for scope *creators*, not people building the scopes system itself :)
<aquarius> dpm, did I talk to you about the generic json scope?
<dpm> aquarius, I recall something a while ago, yes. Right now the tutorial provides some boilerplate for an XML backend, but I agree that it'd be better to have a generic json backend
<aquarius> dpm, my goal's a little bit more complicated than that.
<dpm> I wasn't expecting less from you :)
<aquarius> I think it should be possible to define a scope by its scope file, and have the executable be the same thing as for many other scopes.
<aquarius> so the scope file defines scope name, an "API URL", and a (reasonably) simple line of code which describes how to parse the JSON that's returned from the API URL.
<aquarius> and its executable is generic-json-scope.
<aquarius> this means that someone writing a scope only needs to define the transformation from the website's JSON to Unity's structure, and doesn't need to compile anything at all
<aquarius> you can make a scope that way with almost no effort.
<aquarius> and those scopes would be easy to package, too, because they don't do arbitrary access -- the executable is shipped as part of the platform, and trusted
<aquarius> so putting them in click packages is much easier than putting a real scope in a click package, becaue real scopes can do anything.
<aquarius> it's not going to be suitable for everything, but I think it's going to be suitable for a lot of single scopes.
<aquarius> *simple scopes.
<dpm> aquarius, yeah, I can see how this makes sense, but I'd really need to pull mhr3 into the discussion for the implementation. I.e. I can agree, but he can tell us whether/how this could be done. Let me see if I can grab him
<aquarius> I'm planning to put together a little demo of this, but the little demo will be in python :)
<dpm> cool
<mhr3> aquarius, lots of changes planned for scopes, feel free to join us on vuds where we'll talk about the details :)
<dholbach> aquarius, on that page you can mark "attening"
<aquarius> dpm, ok, little demo... if you have time to talk about this?
<aquarius> mhr3, I'm not too worried myself about how the scopes stuff works -- I'm more thinking of how to make it so I can write scopes without having to compile anything :)
<dpm> aquarius, sure
<aquarius> dpm, ok, bzr branch lp:~sil/+junk/generic-json-scope
<aquarius> dpm, then: python generic-json-scope.py generic-recipepuppy.scope mango
<aquarius> dpm, and python generic-json-scope.py generic-wikipedia.scope planella
<mhr3> aquarius, we never talk how it works, that's too complex and uninteresting for the audience, input for future is what we're interested in
<aquarius> dpm, you'll see there that there's one executable (generic-json-scope.py), there's a scope config file for each scope with a couple of new parameters (*.scope), and a query string (what was typed into the Dash)
<aquarius> dpm, to me, this seems like a doable thing -- that generic-json-scope.py isn't currently an actual Unity scope (it just prints out the answers) but hooking it up would be easy
<aquarius> mhr3, cool about input for the future. When's the session at UDS? I'm away on Tuesday, but around for the other two days
<mhr3> aquarius, currently planned for wed
<mhr3> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22099/client-1311-scopes/
<aquarius> subscribed to blueprint. No guarantee I'll be able to make the session, but I'll try
<mhr3> cool
<dpm> aquarius, yeah I can see it working. I'm all sold for having less (or nothing) to compile, I guess the next step is to convince mhr3 and thostr_ :)
<aquarius> dpm, right. What I'd like to see is the "generic-scope-executable" being shipped as part of Unity, and maintained by people who care about it :)
<aquarius> and be in super-performant C or vala or whatever
<aquarius> that way, writing a new scope for some service is just "write a scope file, and define queryurl, resultset, result_title, result_thumbnail, and whichever other result_* properties we make up" -- and we'd probably need to define a similar set of properties for the preview,too
<aquarius> dpm, you reckon mhr3 and thostr_ are the people who should be doing this? :)
<dpm> yeah
<aquarius> mhr3, ping abou above, then :)
 * mhr3 hides behind thostr who plans work items :)
<aquarius> mhr3, I think the *idea* is good, yes? no compilation required; writing scopes becomes completely declarative.
<aquarius> much like QML :)
<mhr3> aquarius, which just means that you want to write scopes in xslt :)
<aquarius> mhr3, well... yes. Except a JSON version of xslt, and not as *insane* as xslt, but yes :)
<aquarius> davidcalle, ping about above, too, although I think I've already discussed this with you. I reckon about half the scopes that already exist could use the generic json scope :)
<aquarius> and I can imagine (and pretty easily build) a web UI which lets you type in an API endpoint and then interactively set the values, and then which lets you download a click package directly. No actual coding required *at all* to create a scope.
<davidcalle> aquarius, I don't see "the above", but if it's what we already talked about, I think that's a good idea. Actually, I had a prototype QML UI that tried to do what you just said, using some cli helpers to generate python files. The tricky part would be previews and catching corner cases (even in simple scopes).
<arska> anybody can answer to this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187649
<aquarius> davidcalle, what's the most up-to-date Python scope for 13.10, so I can copy it?
<davidcalle> aquarius, not sure, but have a look at lp:unity-scope-openclipart, it's a simple nice one.
<aquarius> thank you :)
<davidcalle> aquarius, np :) It's not Json (it uses feedparser), but you get the idea. Almost everything can be from a template except : the search uri values, icons, etc. at the top. The content of the Search method. The content of the Preview.
<davidcalle> Actually, everything else "is" from a template ;)
<aquarius> davidcalle, I think I might thow together a version of the generic-json-scope in python in order to demonstrate the principle...
<aquarius> davidcalle, does a scope get told where its own scope file is? (I can, of course, look myself, but it'd be nice if I was told :))
<davidcalle> aquarius, nope, the group path and unique path at the top of the daemon are used by the scope runner to tie the daemon and .scope file.
<davidcalle> group name*
<nik90> dpm and popey: joining the hangout?
<nik90> nvr mind
<dpm> thanks for joining nik90
<nerochiaro> gusch: mzanetti: oSoMoN: can any of you guys please give a quick try on the desktop to this QML snippet and let me know if the problem described in the comment at the top of the file happens for you too ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6411850/
<nerochiaro> renato_: boiko: ^
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, looking
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, nope, not seeing that here
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: same version ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, no, I have version 0.1.46+14.04.20131108.3bzr829saucy0 from the ubuntu-sdk-team PPA
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, let me try that one
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: I see the same here
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: on trusty
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: so basically there was this bug all along and it has been fixed in the PPA
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: intersting... I have used the removable feature in ubuntu-authenticator. cannot reproduce it there
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: it is happening in notes, and this is the simplest example i could make that still shows it
<boiko> nerochiaro: just tried it on a trusty desktop, could not reproduce the problem
<boiko> nerochiaro: I have seen it happening in the past though in dialer-app
<boiko> nerochiaro: 0.1.46+14.04.20131108.4-0ubuntu1 here
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: do you have the same version as boiko ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: 0.1.46+13.10.20131011.2-0ubuntu1
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: just realize that mine seems quite old
<nerochiaro> mzanetti:  ok, so it's fixed in the PPA and it was fixed at some point in trusty
<nerochiaro> between your version and boiko's
<mzanetti> yep
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: so i guess saucy will stay broken forever
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: why are you on saucy anyways? :P
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: yeah, right ?
<t1mp> mzanetti: you had an old version because there was no new release of UITK between your package and a couple of days ago
<t1mp> so everything new landed at once past week
<mzanetti> t1mp: yeah. I didn't upgrade within the last week
<nerochiaro> t1mp: so are saucy apps supposed to stay broken like they are now due to this bug ?
<t1mp> nerochiaro: I think we are still supporting saucy
<t1mp> bzoltan / Mirv will we have new UITK releases for saucy?
<nerochiaro> t1mp: i hope so, it has been released just this month
<t1mp> nerochiaro: me too.
<t1mp> nerochiaro: if you want to dig deeper into the bug, I see in our changelog only a small change to the listitems that renato made since your uitk version
<t1mp> nerochiaro: I don't know how that could have fixed the bug. But renato knows the most about swipe-to-remove
<nerochiaro> t1mp: i stumbled into this while doing something else, i would be glad to just pass it off to someone in the sdk team if possible, or renato
<t1mp> nerochiaro: if it is fixed in the latest UITK release I propose we spend our time on different stuff now
<nerochiaro> t1mp: well, it seems like a pretty bad bug to carry around for the next 6 months
<t1mp> nerochiaro: you mean if we don't have a new package for saucy?
<nerochiaro> timppa: yes
<nerochiaro> t1mp: yes
<t1mp> that's not me :)
<t1mp> common mistake :)
<t1mp> nerochiaro: I think we should have a release for saucy.
<nerochiaro> t1mp: agreed, who can we ask to to make sure it happens ?
<t1mp> mirv
<t1mp> but it is past EOD for him now
<nerochiaro> t1mp: can you please remind him tomorrow ?
<t1mp> nerochiaro: sure
<nerochiaro> t1mp: thank you !
<AskUbuntu> Why I do not find any tutorail for Scope and Python for Ubuntu 13.10 | http://askubuntu.com/q/376633
<daker> popey: hey how can i tell phablet flash to deploy the lastest trusty image ?
<popey> daker: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty
<daker> popey: i used : phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=trusty --no-backup
<popey> that will wipe your phone
<popey> which may well be what you want ☻
<daker> ctrl+c
<daker> popey: you mean wipe the data ?
<popey> yes
<daker> ok
<daker> popey: ERROR:phablet-flash:Backup requested but cannot be completed succesfully, try with --no-backup if data saving is not important.
<popey> what's on it at the moment?
<popey> and what version of phablet-tools do you have?
<popey> 1.0+14.04.20131108-0ubuntu1
<popey> from phablet-team/tools ppa
<daker> trying with --no-backup
<popey> daker: i asked what version of phablet-tools you have for a reason ☻  the latest version fixes some bugs relating to backups
<daker> popey: 1.0+14.04.20131108-0ubuntu1
<daker> popey: it work with no-backup
<popey> what version were you on before?
<daker> popey: same
<popey> daker: no, what version was the device on, "system-image-cli -i"
<popey> too late now if you've flashed it
<daker> popey: ya too late
<daker> click app search don't return anything
<daker> apps*
<popey> are you signed into u1?
<daker> now i did
<daker> but still nothing
<daker> ah see the suggestions now
<daker> popey: can you share you screen cap script ?
<popey> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/mirfbdump
<daker> in 5min i was able to debug webapps running on the phone directly from the desktop browser
<daker> :)
<daker> popey: the default display server is Mir or SF ?
<popey> daker: mir
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-14
<Mirv> t1mp: zoltan knows better about such plans, but yes we have a branch for it (https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/saucy) if we want to do SRUs
<Mirv> and of course the PPA is updating all the time
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Loosen Up, Lighten Up Day! :-D
<kalikiana> JamesTait: what kind of day is that? sounds like anti-depression day
<JamesTait> kalikiana, sounds like the kind of day I could do with more often. :-P
<kalikiana> I kinda prefer genuinely positive days… it doesn't help me to be told "stop being depressed" and that's it
<kalikiana> you could also tell me "stop eating too much ice cream" that won't stop me either :-D
<JamesTait> kalikiana, it sounds like you've got the spirit of this particular day exactly right! :-D
<popey> haha
<t1mp> popey: ping
<popey> t1mp: pong
<t1mp> popey: hi! I saw you answered this question - http://askubuntu.com/questions/375839/unity3d-game-packaging-service
<popey> so i did
<t1mp> popey: I'm trying to figure out what we can do to help developers create/publish games for ubuntu touch
<t1mp> popey: do you have more information about that? with Unity3D so far I found that the development tools only work for windows/macosx
<popey> well step 1 is going to be "get libraries/toolkits ported"
<t1mp> popey: but you can export for linux desktop, which gives you a (mono) executable and libs
<popey> yes
<popey> correct
<popey> but you can't export for Ubuntu Touch (yet)
<t1mp> popey: that would require modifications to unity3d, right?
<popey> Correct.
<popey> I believe we have spoken to them about this at some point in the past.
<t1mp> popey: ah, cool. I don't know about that, I'm just collecting information that I can find online
<popey> Quite a significant bit of work for them.
<popey> Another interesting framework is Kivy, which is open source ☻
<popey> They even have an EGL renderer so you can bypass X
<t1mp> popey: ah, let me check that out. I don't know it.
<t1mp> popey: this one? http://kivy.org/
<popey> yup
<popey> they have an arm build which works on the Pi, I tried it on my phone (with help in #kivy) and it doesn't work
<t1mp> popey: did you try to run a unity3d-exported project on ubuntu touch?
<t1mp> I don't have windows or osx now to play with unity3d
<t1mp> but we'd need at least mono on the device
<t1mp> ..or they need to add a native export which is not mono
<popey> t1mp: that won't work, it's an x86 binary
<t1mp> oh :(
<popey> you don't need mono on the device
<t1mp> I thought all mono binaries run in a virtual machine
<popey> they build a static binary
<t1mp> someone showed briefly what a unity export creates, and it had a bunch of dll files also. How are they used?
<t1mp> ok so my assumptions about mono in the export are completely wrong
 * ogra_ guesses they are only used under windows
<t1mp> then they don't need to write them when you publish to linux desktop
<popey> no, they bundle everything they need in
<ogra_> or they might be ELF libs and just be named like that ...
<popey> that way it works on many distros, they don't use any packages on the machine for that
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/Dropbox/Unity/builds/2dgame_Data/Mono$ file mono.dll
<popey> mono.dll: PE32 executable (DLL) (GUI) Intel 80386, for MS Windows
<ogra_> (for easier portability)
<popey> ^^ see
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> so its just for win execution
<popey> I play with Unity3D a bit at home
<t1mp> popey: those dll's are exported when you create a version for linux desktop?
<t1mp> popey: but the dll's are for windows? so useless?
<popey> one mo, let me export one for you
<t1mp> ok
<popey> the long and short is there is nothing we can do
<popey> they need to modify their development tools to make it export arm ubuntu versions
<t1mp> popey: ok. thanks. I'll add that to my doc
<popey> t1mp: http://popey.com/~alan/unity2dtest.zip contains a readme and a Linux build of their sample game.
<t1mp> popey: thanks, I'll check it out.
<popey> When you start the game, it will ask you for a screen resolution, choose something low, and windowed. I dont know how to exit the game, so doing that allows you to close the windows
<popey> I'd love to have Unity 3D the editor working on my Ubuntu machine, but they haven't ported it yet.
<popey> Amusingly the editor is MonoDevelop, which we already have ported!
<popey> it's the rest of the editor that isn't. It *almost* works in WINE, but that's not ideal of course.
<t1mp> popey: you created that game?
<t1mp> popey: supercool :) we need that on touch! ;)
<popey> no, i loaded it into Unity3D on my Windows box and spat out a build
<t1mp> popey: ah I didn't read what you said here. I started fullscreen and it worked
<t1mp> popey: alt+f4 quits the game for me
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qE8cuHI93c
<popey> its their sample game
<popey> ah okay
<popey> but yes, I agree. It would be *great* to have Unity3D have an "Export to Ubuntu Touch" option. Make it so ☻
<t1mp> popey: apparently if you want to create an ios (or osx?) version, it generates a project for xcode, and then you compile in xcode
<popey> yes
<popey> so you have to build for iOS on a Mac
<t1mp> popey: that 2D game can be done with box2d I think, for which there is a qml binding :)
<t1mp> but from my quick look, Unity seems to have a cool editor
<popey> yeah, and very extensible
<daker> in less than 12hours the battery is at 30% :(
<popey> daker: adb shell in, run top, see what's running?
<daker> popey: running 12.04, is adb available ?
<daker> switching the screen off/on switchs "on" the bluetooth
<popey> daker: are we talking about the phone battery?
<daker> popey: yes
<popey> ok, yes, you can get adb for 12.04
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/tools
<daker> popey: adb shell brings the root session ?
<daker> not the phablet user
<popey> yes, correct
<popey> if you want to switch to the phablet user, "sudo -u phablet -i"
<daker> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415564/
<popey> interesting load avg of 3 over the last 15 mins
<popey> ps aux | grep qmlscene
<popey> which app is that?
<ogra_> is that a mako ?
<daker> ogra_: yep
<seb128> unity8 has 18min of CPU in that top list, that's qui a lot
<ogra_> echo "interactive" >/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<ogra_> daker, try that
<daker> popey: yep that's terminal
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415573/
<ogra_> it shoudl get the load down quite a bit
<daker> ogra_: done
<daker> ogra_: what i should expect ?
<ogra_> (we'll do some research about whats the best governor for which device this cycle)
<ogra_> that the load on idle goes down to something like 0.2 or 0.3 ... instead of 1.x
<ogra_> (and the rest of the average load should also stay lower by default)
<daker> ogra_: load average: 1.46, 1.56, 2.08
<ogra_> on idle ?
<ogra_> it should drop over time
<ogra_> are you sure it took the setting ? (cat the file again)
<ogra_> for me it is at about 1.20 with ondemand ... setting interactive it then drops 0.01 per second until it reaches something like 0.3
 * ogra_ just did it again after a fresh boot and it is at .52 after about 30sec
<ogra_> load average: 0.15, 0.77, 1.06
<ogra_> thats after about a minute
<popey> beuno: what does this actually mean? ""lint_md5sums": "found bad checksums: java-7-openjdk-armhf/jre/lib/security/cacerts""
<ogra_> tat the files dont match the expected sum ?
 * ogra_ bets they are generated by a portinst or so ... so their sums are individual on each install
<ogra_> *postinst
<popey> i see no md5sum in the list that gets printed
<daker> ogra_: load average: 0.16, 0.59, 1.45
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> that should help responsiveness a little
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415631/
<popey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 alan alan 27 Nov 11 16:36 cacerts -> /etc/ssl/certs/java/cacerts
<popey> thats why
<beuno> popey, right  :)
<beuno> popey, so we should add symlink detection
<popey> yeah
<popey> want me to file a bug?
<popey> done
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1251223
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1251223 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Should look for symlinks in the click package" [Undecided,New]
<daker> ogra_: what's about switching the screen off/on switchs "on" the bluetooth
<ogra_> not my area ... but definitely a bug (and known i think)
<daker> ok
<ogra_> cyphermox and charles need to work together onn this
<daker> interesting ifconfig works on the phonew with the ubuntu terminal but not with adb shell
<daker> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ifconfig
<daker> -su: ifconfig: command not found
<ogra_> that means your env is messed up ...
<ogra_> most likely because you used the wrong way to become pahblet
<ogra_> sudo -u phablet -i
<ogra_> thats the only way you shoudl use
<daker> ogra_: right
<ogra_> did you ?
<daker> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<daker> Execute the following command to run as user phablet (required to run apps in an initialized session): su - phablet
<ogra_> bah
<popey> 12:21:20 < popey> if you want to switch to the phablet user, "sudo -u phablet -i"
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> popey, well, but the doc recommends su :)
 * popey also edits the wiki
<popey> well I did say how to over an hour ago when daker asked ☻
<daker> popey: ya i was already in :)
<daker> so i didn't think they were differentes
<popey> everyone has been bitten by that one
<dpm_> so, I'm trying to bootstrap the Evernote QML app, using the Evernote JavaScript API, here's a first cut -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/authen/files
<dpm_> However, the Javascript file gives me an error when I try to load it from QML
<dpm_> file:///home/dpm/dev/authen/lib/evernote-sdk.js:833: Error: Invalid write to global property "EDAMErrorCode"
<dpm_> I think that's because there is no "var" in front of that variable
<dpm_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/authen/view/head:/lib/evernote-sdk.js#L833
<dpm_> but looking at the rest of the file, there are quite a lot of variables not declared with "var", and QML does not seem to like that
<dpm_> aquarius, daker, you're experts in JavaScript (and I believe in QML as well ;) - do you have any ideas? Do I need to prepend all variables with "var" to be able to use that file from QML?
<dpm_> ^^
<aquarius> you need to declare your variables, indeed
 * aquarius rtfs
<aquarius> yes. Stick var in front of it.
<aquarius> That will declare it in the scope of the JS file
<dpm_> oh, man, I wonder why the guys upstream didn't do it, there are *a lot* of variables in that file...
<aquarius> beware: when you import the JS into QML, you'll do: import "evernote-sdk.js" as SOMETHING, and then to reference JS vars *from* QML you'll need to call them SOMETHING.EDAMErrorCode
<aquarius> it's less important in a browser, because you're likely loading that module into the global namespace *anyway*
<aquarius> so there's no difference.
<aquarius> QML is a lot more picky; it does not allow you to write to the global namespace. Each JS file gets its own namespace.
 * aquarius runs the file through jshint
 * dpm_ didn't know about jshint, nice!
<aquarius> woah. jshint dislikes this code :)
<aquarius> Missing semicolons, mainly...
<dpm_> aquarius, they only release minified code,  so I unminified it, but I doubt that modified the semicolons. https://github.com/evernote/evernote-sdk-js
<aquarius> right. Minified code leaves out semicolons where they'd be clearer but aren't strictly necessary, because that's what minification *is* ;)
<aquarius> might be worth asking them for the unminified version.
<daker> https://github.com/evernote/evernote-sdk-js/blob/master/evernote-sdk-js/thrift/lib/thrift.js
<dpm_> Yeah, there might be a way of building the .js file, but I didn't see anything obvious and there's no documentation on how to build it
<dpm_> at least I could not find it
<dpm_> sorry, I meant building the _unminified_ file
<daker> unminifed js https://github.com/evernote/evernote-sdk-js/blob/master/evernote-sdk-js/thrift/lib/thrift.js
<daker> only the first part
<dpm_> yeah, other bits seem to be in https://github.com/evernote/evernote-sdk-js/tree/master/evernote-sdk-js/generated - but it seems these are generated by something else
<dpm_> and I don't know how they put everything together
<dpm_> daker, aquarius, ok, a new JS question if you guys have got a minute: after having prepended all variables with "var", I'm now getting "ReferenceError: ArrayBuffer is not defined" on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/authen/view/head:/lib/evernote-sdk.js#L458 - is this ArrayBuffer supposed to be a built-in object that the QML implementation of JS does not support?
<aquarius> oooh
<aquarius> yes, it is
<dpm_> shit
<aquarius> an ArrayBuffer is a block of memory used to store binary data
<dpm_> that rules out using the Evernote JS API, then :(
<aquarius> that sucks :(
<daker> :(
<aquarius> you may be able to work around it, or may not.
<aquarius> if I were to guess, I'd say that they're using it to XHR binary data (images, for example) off the server
<aquarius> QML's JS engine doesn't support binary XHRs, which sucks.
 * aquarius rtfs
<aquarius> right; it's in a thing called BinaryParser.
<aquarius> maybe just stub that out and see what happens...? That is: make it so calling BinaryParser works but doesn't return anything, and so you don't support binary data
<aquarius> *hopefully* that'll mean that you just don't display binary data in notes
<aquarius> if the whole API depends on it, though, then you have a problem :(
<dpm_> I'll give it a go, thanks a lot aquarius
<dpm_> ah bummer, I guess DataView is not supported, either...
<dpm_> hi mzanetti, we're looking at ways to access the Evernote API for the Evernote app. It seems the JS library they provide won't work, and the next one to try is their C++ library. Looking at it here https://github.com/evernote/evernote-sdk-cpp, do you think it might make sense to wrap it as a C++ QML extension?
<dpm_> or perhaps t1mp or kalikiana, what do you think? ^^
 * mzanetti is looking
<dpm_> thanks :)
<mzanetti> dpm_: yeah. I'd say that's way to go
<mzanetti> dpm_: who is "we"?
<mzanetti> ah ok. I see
<mzanetti> let me know if you need help
<dpm_> mzanetti, "we" is myself, popey and the Evernote community developers :)
<dpm_> thanks :)
<mzanetti> ok. yeah, I can help you getting started if you're all new to Qt plugins
 * popey hugs mzanetti 
 * dpm_ flash hugs too
 * mzanetti -> food. I'll have a look later
<dpm_> mzanetti, it'd be awesome if you could bootstrap us on wrapping that library as a QML plugin, thanks!
<mzanetti> dpm_: is there already some code or should I start from scratch?
<dpm_> mzanetti, there is no code for it. We were intending to use the JavaScript library Evernote provides, but that has proved to not be feasible, as Qt's implementation of JS does not support things such as ArrayBuffer, which the Evernote JS library uses. So I've started looking at the C++ library and how to wrap it as a QML plugin just when I asked you earlier on. For the app itself, we do have some code for the app's UI in QML, but that's pretty much
<dpm_>  pre-alpha. For the Evernote API backend, as I say, the intention was just to use their JS code
<mzanetti> dpm_: ok. So I start a new project with a dummy main.qml
<dpm_> mzanetti, if you are going to modify the UI as well, then I'd suggest using the code from the existing project, give me a sec and I can give you the link
<dpm_> mzanetti, https://launchpad.net/reminders-app
<dpm_> it's pretty much a dummy  reminders-app.qml file right now
<daker> oSoMoN: and we need to make start.ubuntu.com mobile friendly
<oSoMoN> daker, agreed
<mhall119> kenvandine: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Content/ look better now with the page on top?
<kenvandine> mhall119, yes.. that makes more sense imo
<mzanetti> dpm: I never used Evernote so far
<mzanetti> dpm_: what's the most basic thing such an app would do?
<dpm> mzanetti, fetch a list of notes
<mzanetti> dpm: is this only public stuff? or how does authentication happen?
<dpm> mzanetti, so we've got an Online Accounts plugin in the works that takes care of all the authentication
<dpm> with OA doing the authentication, you get the token you can pass to the API to do any operation with the notes
<mzanetti> mhm. I see
<dpm> "in the works" means that we've got a package with the Evernote OA provider building in a PPA, and an updated version of signond pending Jenkins review and landing
<dpm> but I've got local packages to test that I can send (or you can build the packages directly from LP's code)
<daker> popey: the wikipedia app doesn't work
<popey> daker: if you look in /home/phablet/.cache/ there may be a recently written log file, maybe under ./upstart ?
<daker> popey: i mean it start but nothing in it
<daker> just a tab with empty content
<popey> yes, so check the logs
<daker> popey: where apps are installed ?
<popey> daker: /opt
<daker> popey: ouch! the developer is trying to embed http://m.wikipedia.org inside an iframe using the HTML5 SDK
<kenvandine> aquarius, i hate you again... i have a working phone again, so now I have to start thinking about "El Paso" again
<kenvandine> popey, how far are you in riddling now?
<kenvandine> seb128, have you come up with any guesses for #24?
<seb128> kenvandine, no, I googled a bit for it but didn't find anything useful
<seb128> you should ask David ;-)
<kenvandine> i think tonight might be a long night again :)
<seb128> hehe
<kenvandine> having a busted phone helped me get some sleep
<popey> er, kenvandine 16 ☻
<AskUbuntu> gsettings-qt bug? | http://askubuntu.com/q/377114
<mhall119> kenvandine: got any hints for #16?
<kenvandine> mhall119, in PM to not spoil it for others
<popey> pm me too ☻
<kenvandine> mhall119, oh... and anther hint
<kenvandine> if you have any of the non-default features enabled on the OSK, it won't take your answer
<kenvandine> that annoyed the hell out of me...
<popey> it will if you press enter
<popey> instead of "Next" button
<kenvandine> ah!
<kenvandine> that was annoying
<kenvandine> i was typing the answer right... and it wouldn't take it
<kenvandine> i was confident i had it right...
<mhall119> say what? what non-default features?
<kenvandine> predictive text and auto capitalization?
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> they aren't exposed in system settings yet
<kenvandine> because they are buggy
<kenvandine> i had enabled them during the sprint
<kenvandine> which made riddling just that much more frustrating
<mhall119> auto-cap is on by default now, no?
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> Auto completion and Word suggestions
<kenvandine> those are the ones i had
<kenvandine> i assume auto completion is what was shooting me in the foot
<mhall119> I just got the same SMS from my brother like 4 times, and he swears he only sent it once, has anybody else experienced this?
<popey> mhall119: not recently
<mhall119> well he just got 4 repeat replies from me on his Android phone, so maybe it was the network's fault
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-15
<t1mp> mhall119: can be a network issue?
<mhall119> t1mp: ?
<t1mp> mhall119: ah I'm a bit late :) the sms you got 4 times.
<mhall119> oh that, yeah maybe, though a little googling makes me think something somewhere wasn't sending an SMS ack
<t1mp> mhall119: a few weeks ago, one day I got every 15 minutes the same sms on my phone for half a day (after about 5 hours it stopped), even when the person who sent it was next to me so I was sure she was not sending it repeatedly :)
<t1mp> neither of us was using an ubuntu phone then
<t1mp> but it happens more often that sms doesn't arrive at all (when travelling)
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy PlayStation 4 Release Day! :-D
<daker> this is the 10th time i made unity8 unresponsive in 2days :)
<dholbach> dpm, great work on your øredev slides!
<dholbach> dpm, that's "introduction" and "getting set up" all covered AFAICS
<dpm> cool, glad they're useful :)
<dpm> popey, I'm building the Evernote OA provider and the signond package on the core apps PPA, to be able to use Evernote from the Online Accounts settings (atm with not much more functionality than just logging in, and it only works -intendedly- with developer accounts created on sandbox.evernote.com)
<dpm> bbl, going for late lunch
<dpm> nik90, ^^
<popey> dpm: \o/
<dpm> They should be available in a few hours, and then 'sudo apt-get install account-plugin-evernote signon-plugin-oauth2' should do the trick
<popey> sweet
<AskUbuntu> Developer.ubuntu.com: why my application is still in draft state? | http://askubuntu.com/q/377497
<AskUbuntu> How to build Ubuntu Applications using java? | http://askubuntu.com/q/377662
<kenvandine> mhall119, qml-box2d is in binNEW for trusty :)
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> kenvandine: we should start a discussion about making it part of the sdk/click-platform-14.04
<kenvandine> i think there is a discussion on what'll be part of that next week
<kenvandine> should talk about that
<mhall119> +1, not sure if I'll be in the session though, have enough of my own to run
<kenvandine> ok, if you're not i'll bring it up
<mhall119> thanks
<bfiller> kenvandine: simple qml question (I hope): I have a file called TripModel.qml that contains XmlListModel { id: tripModel  ...}. How do I reference that from another qml file in the same project?
<bfiller> kenvandine: as in I want to set the model of a ListView like model: tripModel
<kenvandine> set it as a property in TripModel
<kenvandine> property var model: tripModel
<kenvandine> in TripModel.qml
<kenvandine> then in your other file, say you use the id: tripModel for TripModel
<kenvandine> model: tripModel.model
<kenvandine> in the ListView
<kenvandine> bfiller, does that make sense?
<bfiller> kenvandine: got it, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<Penguin_> HI
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-16
<bertjerred> hi - i'm brand new at programming & trying to make something with ubuntu sdk. also kind of new to irc. can i ask some 'new guy' questions?
<bertjerred> trying to make a frontend for dmg2img...
<Elleo> bertjerred: sure, ask away; you might also find helpful hints in the cookbook and on askubuntu
<Elleo> bertjerred: also, you wouldn't happen to be the creative commons folk music making bert jerred would you?
<bertjerred> hey now - that's me! wha??
<bertjerred> a wannabe programmer, too.
<Elleo> heh, one of the projects I hack on is libre.fm which tries to make CC music discoverable in a similar way to last.fm, so I've come across your stuff a fair bit :)
<bertjerred> that is hilarious. :) can i ask you some really basic c++ things?
<Elleo> sure, feel free :)
<Elleo> although I might not be around too much longer, is 1:35am over here
<Elleo> it's*
<bertjerred> that's okay - I'll throw one out there before you have to go - I use QFileDialog to browse for a file, but I don't know how to pass the address of the file to a lineEdit. Does that make sense?
<bertjerred> maybe we can talk about it another time, too - so you can get some sleep. :)
<Elleo> okay, well there's two parts to that really; 1) Getting the file path from the qfiledialog and 2) putting it in the qlineedit
<Elleo> are you familiar with Qt's signals and slots at all yet?
<DasGoat> Hello everyone.
<bertjerred> signals & slots: only barely. Also, Hi DasGoat!
<bertjerred> in a way, you've told me what to read up on next. ;)
<Elleo> the really high level description of what you need to do would be to connect a slot (basically a specially designated method) to the qfiledialog's fileSelected signal
<bertjerred> ok - that makes some sense...
<DasGoat> I was wondering is anyone could answer two quick questions. The first question is: where are the help files? One of the tutorials I am doing says to click on the element (Image, for example) and then press F1. the help box loads, but there is not contecnt in the help box.
<Elleo> when a file gets selected the qfiledialog will call send its signal to your slot (essentially calling your function with the file path as a parameter)
<Elleo> then inside that function you can just call your qlineedit's insert() method, passing in that file path
<Elleo> that might not all make sense straight off, but if you can find a nice quick tutorial on slots and signals it'll hopefully drop into place
<DasGoat> I can provide a video link for a signal example.
<Elleo> bertjerred: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/signalsandslots.html might be a good place to start
<Elleo> DasGoat: oh that sounds good
<bertjerred> Oh man - that is SUPER helpful. Now I know what to look up. And sure - I'd love a video link. Thanks!
<bertjerred> Awesome!
<bertjerred> P.S. New music coming soon. ;)
<DasGoat> here is that video link for a tutorial on signals   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20utcSsTUZQ
<Elleo> DasGoat: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ <-- those are the ubuntu sdk specific docs
<DasGoat> I have not used IRC in years, how to I wisper again?
<Elleo> not sure if that'll cover exactly what you were looking for without knowing what the example was about
<Elleo> DasGoat: /msg person your message
<bertjerred> Fantastic - I guess I'd better get reading/watching - thanks everyone!
<Elleo> e.g. /msg Elleo you rock ;)
<Elleo> bertjerred: great :)
<DasGoat> Thank you
<DasGoat> It is if Cononical striped out the basic help files that explain how functions like Image or Text or Rectangle work
<DasGoat> where did I go?
<DasGoat> Oh, I am back now.
<Elleo> DasGoat: you'll find the docs for all the fundamental QML types here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtQuick/
<DasGoat> Anyway, it seems like the help files are missing. If I click on a function like Rectangle I should be able to press F1 and get a help file on Rectange with examples on usage.
<Elleo> it looks like the QML help files aren't bundled with the SDK at the moment, you might want to file a bug about that
<Elleo> but for now you can get at them all on the website, e.g. http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtQuick.Rectangle/
<DasGoat> Egad!
<DasGoat> yeah, and the help files at the link you gave me, Elleo, are not as useful as the ones that come with Qt.
<Elleo> DasGoat: you can also find them on the Qt site: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-rectangle.html
<Elleo> they're basically identical except that the example images are missing from the Ubuntu clone at the moment
<DasGoat> Wowsers! Does anyone know of a way to extract the help files from, say, the basic Qt installation and port them to the Ubuntu SDK?
<Elleo> DasGoat: I expect just replacing the qtcreator.qch with the one from a stock qtcreator install would do the trick
<Elleo> DasGoat: that's stored in /usr/share/qtcreator/doc
<Elleo> anyway, that's me done for the evening; good night :)
<DasGoat> I have another question. The tutorials I have found use a Stock Qt on Ubuntu 12.04. In that version of Qt Creator, the project file is listed in the creator Open documents area, but the SDK one does not show the project file. Is there a way to correct this?
<DasGoat> Thank Elleo, i will try your suggestion
<DasGoat> the path /usr/share/qtcreator/ does not exist?
<AskUbuntu> Limit bandwidth of application listening at tcp port for development | http://askubuntu.com/q/377818
<AskUbuntu> Auto switch workspaces | http://askubuntu.com/q/377901
<AskUbuntu> My Weather Indicator Widget correction | http://askubuntu.com/q/377969
<bertjerred> http://dmgmounter.blogspot.com/2013/11/dmgmounter-progress-11-16-2013.html hi all - looking for some dummy-proof suggestions here... thanks if you can!
<Das_> Good morning everyone
<Das_> I have a few general questions I am hopeing someone can help with.
<Das_> I notice that the help pages do not load in the Ubuntu SDK. Elleo suggested that I copy the qtcreator.qch file from another, working version and replace my existing file
<Das_> That don't work. Anyone have another suggestions?
<Das_> Is anyone alive in here?
<Das_> <--- whistling in the dark ...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-17
<dodiesis> Hi all!
<dodiesis> question about ubuntu sdk:
<dodiesis> how can I use the expansion behavior in the listview?
<dodiesis> it's described here: http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/expansion
<dodiesis> I can't find any example
<AskUbuntu> How to add default icon in Qt application | http://askubuntu.com/q/378282
<daker> popey: hey how can i run an app on device from qtcreator ?
<daker> or the click package
<abhi_> QtCreator IDE stucks after clicking on 'Examples', I get two unresponsive QtCreator Boxes. Can't check example apps. I had installed Ubuntu SDK as per described on ubuntu website. please help
<abhi_> QtCreator IDE stucks after clicking on 'Examples', I get two unresponsive QtCreator Boxes. Can't check example apps. I had installed Ubuntu SDK as per described on ubuntu website. Any help regarding this is highly appreciated.
<randomcpp> is there a ppa out there with qt >= 5.1?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-10
<mzanetti> daker: it's working! thanks again :)
<daker> \o/
<dholbach> good morning
<rpadovani> dholbach, good morning :D I'll have a talk about Ubuntu Touch at the end of November, and I want to use the presentation you shared on GDrive - translating it, of course. Do you have any plan to update it in next days, or I can start to translate in on a my copy? BTW, thanks for it :D
<dholbach> rpadovani, feel free to update it / translate it
<dholbach> I can give you write access to it
<rpadovani> dholbach, I think the best way for translate it that you do a copy with -it or something similar, and give me access, so I can translate it and could be useful to others too
<dholbach> I think you can make a copy yourself, no?
<rpadovani> of course
<JoeyChan> hello, can anyone help with this error ?    SSH Protocol error: Server and client capabilities don't match
<JoeyChan> I am trying to run project on my phone
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: yes, you are using vivid images right?
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:  yep
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: the problem is QtCreator does not support the new SSH server on the vivid images
<JoeyChan> oh no ..
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: there is a fix for it but we need to backport that from the upstream master branch
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: but afaik you can configure the ssh server on the image to support the ciphers QtC can speak
<zbenjamin> bzoltan:  ^^^^^
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:  is it possible to downgrade the ssh server in vivid image ?
<zbenjamin> JoeyChan: basically you need to enable the aes128-cbc algorithm
<JoeyChan> zbenjamin:  pls  :)
<bzoltan> JoeyChan: I would not downgrade the ssh
<bzoltan> JoeyChan:  to work around the problem all you need is add a line Ciphers = aes128-cb to the sshd_config on th edevice
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: -cbc no?
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  yeps
<bzoltan> JoeyChan: zbenjamin: Ciphers  aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,arcfour128, arcfour256,arcfour,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,aes128-ctr, aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr
<JoeyChan> bzoltan: wow
<bzoltan> JoeyChan:  that is pretty much an overkill, but sure fix ... NOTE!!! It will do enable all legacy algorithms what were just recently disabled by the upstream because they are considered unsafe.
<bzoltan> JoeyChan:  so it is not a permanent fix. the real fix comes out as soon as we can backport the corrected QtCreator to our SDK
<JoeyChan> bzoltan:  I c
<JoeyChan> bzoltan:  thx for the explaination   ლ(╹◡╹ლ)
<spazzymoto_> Hey guys, When i uploaded my scope to the store i got a notification saying it failed with 1 error. Any idea where to find what the error is?
<popey> spazzymoto_: it should tell you
<popey> spazzymoto_: which scope is it?
<popey> oh, is it the google places on?
<popey> *one
<spazzymoto_> hmm maybe im just blinb but cant see the error anywhere. nah its the Last.fm one
<popey> ok, let me look
<spazzymoto_> sorry named it last fm no point
<spazzymoto_> oooh i found it sorry dude
<popey> np
<spazzymoto_> 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10' is not a supported framework
<spazzymoto_> :/ which should i be using?
<bzoltan> spazzymoto_: anything newer
<spazzymoto_> ok cool thanks :)
<bzoltan> spazzymoto_: 15.04-dev1 for example
<popey> thats not valid...
<popey> "ubuntu-core-15.04-dev1" is the only valid one in the store which is 15.04
<popey> note ubuntu-core, not ubuntu-sdk
<mzanetti> rpadovani: good morning
<rpadovani> mzanetti, your branch is fucking awesome :D
<rpadovani> I'm leaving some comments, but 99% is ready
<mzanetti> rpadovani: which one?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, all of them, but mainly the new-edit-mode :D
<mzanetti> ok :)
<mzanetti> yeah... took me awhile to figure this
<mzanetti> but seems to work nicely
<mzanetti> hah. I found the issue with the textedit not taking input after scrolling
<mzanetti> it's a bug in the UbuntuWebView. And I made the same initially because the example in the Qt docs is bogus too
<mzanetti> err... Ubuntu TextEdit
<rpadovani> lol. mzanetti I just leaved a couple of comments, the most of them are asking information, there is only one useful comment about the code :P
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah.. the horizontal line can't be displayed by QTextEdit :/
<mzanetti> rpadovani: but it still works... you can't see it in edit mode, but if you save the note it'll become visible in the view mode
<mzanetti> not sure what to do with it
<mzanetti> I'd be sorry to remove what I think is quite useful for note
<mzanetti> but this way its quite confusing too
<mzanetti> maybe I'll find a way to extract positions of <hr> tags and just paint the line on top myself
<mzanetti> uh... but good catch with the stuff missing after the <hr> tag
<mzanetti> will fix that
<mzanetti> rpadovani: also, what I'd like to do is to get rid of the notebook selection in here, and move the title to where the notebook is right now. then making the header smaller (or even remove it) to get more space for the note editing
<mzanetti> maybe putting a close button into the toolbox
<mzanetti> and then changing notebook could be done in view mode somehow
<rpadovani> makes sense
<mzanetti> what do you think?
<mzanetti> ah ok :)
<spazzymoto_> Another probably stupid question, are there any docs on adding a new provider for online accounts? cant seem to find anything
<mzanetti> spazzymoto_: I think there are. let me search a bit
<rpadovani> mzanetti also for tags, I wait until the merge of your branch to merge mine, so I can place tag edits in the view, as title edit and notebook edit
<popey> i saw that discussed on G+ over the weekend
<rpadovani> popey, who choose which apps place in the first page of the store?
<popey> me ☻
<popey> (kidding, it's currently consensus in the community team)
<mzanetti> popey: hmm... so now we know who to bribe
<popey> I accept bribes, yes.
<popey> or "suggestions"
<popey> we plan to rotate them round at the moment, so suggestions are indeed welcome
<mzanetti> well, only suggestion I have atm is to allow app devs to upload some larger artwork, so the app of the week won't look so bad
<rpadovani> popey, since my app is on the first page had a boost, so thanks :D
<rpadovani> spazzymoto_, this could be a good start point http://askubuntu.com/questions/279971/how-to-add-support-for-new-services-to-friends
<spazzymoto_> ah thank you :)
<popey> mzanetti: yeah, good call, we should file a bug in the store. https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent
<mzanetti> popey: current selection of apps seems a good one...  all nice apps.
<popey> ☻
<rpadovani> when you open the app store you see 4 apps - 3 of them are made by mzanetti :P
<popey> yeah, i just noticed that
<mzanetti> well...
<popey> that wasn't actually part of the reasoning, honestly
<mzanetti> the reminders at least doesn't say so
<mzanetti> but I mean... reading the comments authenticator and tagger seem to belong into that category...
<mzanetti> although tagger might be removed soon ;)
<mzanetti> but actually the reminders is probably not good enough yet to be a "top app"
<rpadovani> mzanetti, authenticator is awesome, without it I never switched to ubuntu as main phone
<dholbach> salud davidcalle - comment ça va?
<davidcalle> Hello dholbach, bien et toi?
<dholbach> très bien - merci :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I saw the mail from XiaoGuo about the updated scopes template - do you know if there's still things to be updated/changed in the docs?
<davidcalle> dholbach, the tutorials have been updated, since the json and xml parsers have been changed in templates. Could you give me the link to the training material?
<dholbach> davidcalle, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-dev-training/
<dholbach> davidcalle, there's no materials for scopes yet
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh ok
<davidcalle> dholbach, then we are good :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: thanks :)
<dholbach> excellent - thanks
<mzanetti> rpadovani: do you already have ideas how to integrate tags into the new edit view?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I think the best way is integrate them in the noteview, and leaving the editnoteview only for editing a note
<rpadovani> mzanetti, or, I can insert a button to open the tag edit popup
<rpadovani> so, list all tags in the noteview - edit it with a popup and a single button in the editnoteview, what do you think?
<mzanetti> mhm... sounds good. I did like the way you added it in the current edit view though
<rpadovani> thanks
<rpadovani> but there isn't enough space
<mzanetti> I agree
<mzanetti> hence the proposal to even remove the header
<mzanetti> rpadovani: mind sending me over a screenshot if the android evernote app?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I agree with you, but we have to talk with dpm about all that changes :-)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, of course, give me few minutes
<rpadovani> popey, mihir, dpm I created a branch and a series for calc reboot - it's the basic sdk template, but at least we can fill bug against it and write some code - will be a long work https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot
<mzanetti> I'm afraid dpm is still busy with reminder app branches :D
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, morning :)
<mzanetti> good morning
<mzanetti> dpm: FYI, we're gonna drop the save button from the editnoteview :P
<popey> rpadovani: thanks!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: does that count as "asking"? ^^
<rpadovani> dpm, FYI, mzanetti has edit like allllll the app
<rpadovani> mzanetti, well, it's a good way to go :D
<rpadovani> mzanetti, you should do the same thing for the table mode
<dpm> mzanetti, I think I should be done now with testing branches, but we should talk a bit more about the caching branch - I won't have much time today, but maybe tomorrow. Also if we're caching notes, we should share the cached content with the scope
<mzanetti> dpm: I fixed the issues you mentioned in the caching branch
<mzanetti> dpm: it should be shared automagically with the scope as soon as the scope uses libqtevernote
<mzanetti> (I hope)
<mzanetti> might be some smaller issues to fix there, but in theory it should work
<dpm> mzanetti, the content is saved on the cache dir, right?
<mzanetti> yes
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I sent you an email with 15 screenshots - I don't have usb cable here at uni, so I used the mail app from the phone, I had no way to compress it or to describe photos, let me know if you don't understand where some screenshots have been shot
<dpm> mzanetti, in that case, we might need to keep an eye and add some input to bug 1384286
<ubot5> bug 1384286 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "add directory allowing scopes and apps to share data" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384286
<mzanetti> dude.. if you're in the lecture, you should pay attention there :D
<rpadovani> we're doing sql, it's easy :D
<mzanetti> fair enough
<mzanetti> geez... so many features
<mzanetti> and I thought we're done soon
<popey> mihir: rpadovani are you able to make 18:00 for calc meeting as for me it clashes at 16:00 with dekko
<rpadovani> works for me
<popey> ok.
<mihir> popey: let me check..
 * mihir is bad with time zones
<mihir> popey: okay should work for me lil late but fine :)
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: ping, hey is there a way to specify the password for the emulator when creating it?
<dpm> rpadovani, was https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multipleAccounts/+merge/237682 working on the phone for you?
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: right now its 0000 , but if someone does not follow the log he has to guess which password it is
<rpadovani> dpm, when I first tested it worked, but a lot of code has changed. I'll check later
 * rpadovani isn't good testing it's own code
<popey> mihir: thanks!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy World Orphans Day! :-D
<m-b-o> t1mp popey: I've fixed this bug with the Tab titles in the weather app by replacing the createQmlObject hack with a repeater like in shorts app. It suould be fine now!
<popey> ooh!
<m-b-o> t1mp: I guess, that somewhere in the Tabs component a repeater gets not cleared, when the elements changed, which led to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1388783 (which is gone now too!)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1388783 in Ubuntu Weather App "Remove a city doesn't remove the right city" [Critical,In progress]
<m-b-o> popey: MP is ready, two critical bugs fixed at once!
<t1mp> m-b-o: do you think there still is an issue in the toolkit?
<popey> \o/
<t1mp> m-b-o: well, good that you fixed it :)
<m-b-o> t1mp: can't say.... but at least when using the way it was in weather app: destroying the Tabs for every rebuild and then build them new by createQmlObject afterwards
<m-b-o> t1mp: but that was really a hack
<kalikiana> karni: can you please top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/parentPaths/+merge/241085 so we can land it
<popey> m-b-o: approved, thanks!
<m-b-o> popey: :)
 * popey introduces swordfish90 (terminal dev) to m-b-o (weather dev)
<popey> (I mailed swordfish90 about the binary launcher / cmake stuff m-b-o) ☻
<m-b-o> popey swordfish90 already happened ;)
 * popey is redundant!
<nik90> Good afternoon
<nik90> popey: you got any of your devices running vivid?
<nik90> (on the phone)
<popey> nik90: yo. I don't. but happy to flash one to vivid if you need something testing
<swordfish90> ahahah popey, don't be sad, you were just three minutes late.
<popey> dammit ☻
<nik90> popey: I got this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1390992 where alarms are not saved properly. However I haven't touched that code base in like ages. So wondering if any daily vivid users also see the bug.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390992 in Ubuntu Clock App "New alarm at 7:28 AM in 33326 days" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> popey: but you don't have to flash it since I would need to do it myself to debug it
<popey> nik90: ah okay. well let me know if you need me to. I haven't got any vivid devices that I dogfood right now, dunno if anyone else does.. ogra_ ?
<ogra_> nope, not atm
<popey> know who might?
<popey> Or do we not hire people that foolhardy? ☻
<popey> hey davmor2 ... ㋛
<nik90> lol
<ogra_> try davmor2  :)
<ogra_> hah
<nik90> I see davmor2 has got quite the reputation
<dpm> mzanetti, sorry, I couldn't continue the discussion earlier on. So the caching branch: how does it work now after your latest changes?
<mzanetti> fetches content on demand
<mzanetti> dpm: ^
<dpm> mzanetti, cool. Is it ready to test, or are there any other changes you've got on the pipeline?
<mzanetti> ready
<dpm> \o/
<zbenjamin> popey: fyi , the new vivid image have a ssh server that does not work with the QtC in the SDK
<ogra_> zbenjamin, you didnt apply the QtC fixes yet ?
<zbenjamin> ogra_: working on it atm
<ogra_> awesome :)
<popey> k
<davmor2> I might be testing a vivid build momentarily
<ogra_> popey, https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/99054/ and https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTCREATORBUG-13339for reference
<zbenjamin> popey: until we release the backported version you can enable the aes128-cbc cipher in the sshd settings on the phone
<zbenjamin> popey: sshd config file, not settings ;)
<DanChapman> mardy hey, i'm trying to set dekko up to use online accounts, but i can't find any examples of how to get Dekko to show up in the gmail accounts settings to enable access. IS there any documentation anywhere for it?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: just fyi, see the last 2 comments here: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multipleAccounts/+merge/237682
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks, dpm said it, I'll investiga when I return from uni tonight, I have no usb cable here :/
 * mzanetti wonders what happened to wireless usb
<weeman1337> Hello there! I need some information about unity 8 scope development. Anyone here who can help?
<davidcalle> weeman1337, sure
<weeman1337> Great! ;)
<mardy> DanChapman: hi! I've a document ready to be published into the documentation website, I could send that to you by e-mail, if you tell me your address
<weeman1337> I'm trying to get the following things working: Annotations (I think this is e.g. a "more" link inside a category) and an options filter
<weeman1337> I tried to copy the demo Scope-A, but it doesn't seem to be working
<DanChapman> mardy, awesome!! that would be great if you could. My address is dpniel@ubuntu.com
<ogra_> DanChapman, for when is multipart support on the list ?
 * ogra_ would really like to be able to read his own mails :) 
<ogra_> (signed multipart that is)
<DanChapman> ogra_: multipart as in multipart/signed (if i recall yours are)
<ogra_> yeah
<mardy> DanChapman: sent, but you are very welcome to ask me if you have questions
<davidcalle> weeman1337, demo Scope-A? I'm not sure if it has been updated with recent API changes... So, the more link automatically appears if you have multiple categories.
<weeman1337> davidcalle, this is demo Scope-A: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/devel/view/head:/demo/scopes/scope-A/scope-A.cpp
<weeman1337> davicalle, is it possible to provide a "more" link with only one category?
<DanChapman> ogra_: it's in the pipeline. I was playing around with an abandoned branch for it last weekend and it's in need of some work. So in the next few weeks we should have something for multipart/signed/encrypted (providing the re-design isn't too hectic)
<DanChapman> mardy: great, thankyou! I'll have a read and come back if i need some more info.
<ogra_> DanChapman, awesome !
<ogra_> (i wouldnt mind if you just threw away the signature though, but i guess others would)
<nerochiaro> artmello: hi, did you have any time to look into using the standard SDK header in camera ?
<davidcalle> weeman1337, yes, if you add to your category definition, in template : "collapsed-rows": 2
<davidcalle> weeman1337, the category will have a more link after the first two rows of results
<artmello> nerochiaro: unfortunately no, fixing issues on gallery
<davidcalle> weeman1337, and collapsed-rows=0 expands the category (which is what you have by default).
<weeman1337> davidcelle, But then I must already have all the data that should be displayed? My intention is to access the pagination of a web service in the background. If the user finds the desired result on the first page, it's fine. Otherwise he shoud get more results...
<nerochiaro> artmello: ok, no worries
<davidcalle> weeman1337, ah, you can't do that with scopes for now. It's planned though.
<weeman1337> davidcalle, That would be a nice feature! Maybe I'll fake it for the moment by fetching more than one page and displaying only the first.
<weeman1337> davidcelle, Here's another one: I tried to add a OptionSelectorFilter, but it doesn't show up. I followed the code example from the demo Scope-A.
<davidcalle> weeman1337, what you can do is have the last result of your category that actually triggers another query in the scope (that would be similar to what you want, but would look like a result, not a "more" link).
<weeman1337> davidcelle, thanks for that suggestion. I think the "fake-paging" is ok for the moment. If the user doesn't find his result in the first 4 (?) pages he should enter another search term. Nevertheless a paging support would be nice!
<davidcalle> weeman1337, just one more thing on paging, you can trigger another search in the scope with having a result uri set to "scope://<id of your scope>?q=<query>"
<davidcalle> weeman1337, I'm trying to get filters working as well, please hold on :)
<weeman1337> davidcalle, no problem. I'll transform coffee to code so long ;)
<davidcalle> weeman1337, on the bright side, Departments are working well.
<weeman1337> davidcelle, The ebay scope has working filters. Is the source of this scope available anywhere?
<davidcalle> weeman1337, yes, but that won't help you, this scope is not on the device, the Dash queries a server where the scope is running on. The scope itself in is Python and sends everything in JSON to the Dash (departments, filters, results, etc.)
<davidcalle> weeman1337, if you are curious about that, have a look at : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rest-scopes
<ahayzen> popey, do you know if there is a bug for if you have silent mode enabled, restart the device, notice that the indicator 'silent mode' toggle is disabled but system-settings it is enabled?
<ogra_> ahayzen, bug #1336715 ?
<ubot5> bug 1336715 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] switch-items in indicators sometimes get out of sync with system-settings" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336715
<ogra_> (though seb128 mentioned somewhere else there is a more specific one for silent-mode)
<ahayzen> ogra_, well not out of sync...just the silent mode in the indicator always starts as disabled you have to disable and then enable silent mode in system settings to get it to toggle
<ahayzen> ogra_, its like it doesn't read the setting on startup ... which i guess causes it to be 'out of sync'
<seb128> that's different from the one I mentioned
<seb128> looks an indicator-sound bug
<seb128> should be reported there
<ahayzen> ok will do :) thanks seb128 ogra_
<seb128> yw!
<ahayzen> is anyone able to confirm bug 1391164? seb128 ogra_ ?
<ubot5> bug 1391164 in The Sound Menu "Silent mode setting is not read on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391164
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<seb128> ahayzen, I can confirm that issue
<ahayzen> seb128, thanks :)
<popey> ahayzen: confirmed
<ahayzen> popey, \o/
<davidcalle> weeman1337, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8919588/
<davidcalle> weeman1337, set_display_hints(1) was the missing piece
<davidcalle> weeman1337, it's supposed to tell the Dash where to put the UI for filters. Doesn't do anything for now, since there is only 1 position option, but still needed for the UI to appear.
<weeman1337> davidcalle, thanks, I'll check it out directly
<weeman1337> davidcalle, it's working with this! Thanks very much!
<Guest6771> mihir, so going through the backlog of calendar mp's. they should all be mergable if they are ready. I will rebuild them all to see
<mihir> Guest6771: Thanks a lot.
<Guest6771> bah, I lost my nick, lol
<t1mp> ahayzen: hello
<balloons> there we go
<weeman1337> davidcalle, I'm going back to work now. cu
<ahayzen> t1mp, Hey, I've seen an issue with the flickable on desktop where you can scroll with such a high velocity that the whole view is 'flicked' offscreen, should this be possible?
<t1mp> ahayzen: what do you mean with "the whole view"? stuff not inside the flickable?
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah eg if you reached the end of the flickable it kept 'flicking' so far that none of the content was show (just a blank screen) until it bounces back?
<t1mp> I never saw that
<t1mp> and it sounds like that is something that should not happen
<ahayzen> t1mp, so if you had a listview and you were scrolling up you can get it where the first delegate goes off the bottom of the scroll briefly
<t1mp> ahayzen: can you reproduce that with a Flickable when you don't use Ubuntu.Components? Then I guess its is a bug for the Qt project
<ahayzen> *screen
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah this particular case i'm having issues with is with a Flickable but i've seen it in ListView as well
<t1mp> ahayzen: or perhaps it is just the boundsbehavior that allows overshooting, see http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-flickable.html#boundsBehavior-prop
<balloons> mihir, ok I think I rebuilt everything that needed it
<ahayzen> t1mp, ooo i'll try that thanks :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, its a 'feature' then ;)
<t1mp> yes :)
<mihir> balloons: there are some Mp's that requires some change i'll do that by tomorrow
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks :)
<t1mp> np
<mihir> popey: on call :D
<ahayzen> t1mp, hmm that seems to totally stop the 'bounce' animation you get when it 'overshoots' now the flickable just stops when you get to the top
<ahayzen> t1mp, ooo there is a maximumFlickVelocity that is "platform dependent" maybe that needs to be tweaked for desktop as on mobile i haven't seen this issue
<balloons> mihir, right just wanted to make sure all mp's had updated jenkins runs
<mzanetti> popey: ping
<popey> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> popey: trying to figure what's happening here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1378126
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378126 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Passcode screen misses keypresses" [Medium,Triaged]
<mzanetti> popey: do you have any more details on it? Like is there some scenario where it happens more often?
<popey> mzanetti: when waking from suspend, or when the phone has been sat locked for a while
<mzanetti> popey: I guess its the focused app waking up, and catching up with stuff
<popey> yeah
<mzanetti> will try move the waking up until after the lockscreen then
<mzanetti> popey: feeling adventurous enough to test a one-line patch regarding this?
<popey> sure
<mzanetti> popey: ok, log into the phone and open /usr/share/unity8/Shell.qml
<mzanetti> popey: line 591 should be this: "value: greeter.shown && greeterWrapper.showProgress == 1"
<mzanetti> popey: change it to this: value: (greeter.shown && greeterWrapper.showProgress == 1) || lockscreen.shown
<mzanetti> then reboot and try for a while
<popey> on a call, will try
<sverzegnassi> popey: ping
<popey> sverzegnassi: on the phone, but feel free to type at me...
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, just a gentle nudge again on: https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/sudoku-app/upgrade-ubuntu-components-1.1/+merge/232987 :-) You have a several old mp's out there, would be nice to get them landed
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, np; I thought I merged with trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> ah failures
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> okay I see
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> okay done
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, awesome. I pushed a rebuild
<akiva-thinkpad> awesome
<brendand_> popey, who should i nag to get reminders updated? you?
<popey> brendand_: ---> balloons
<balloons> brendand_, popey and I can make it happen.. something you want?
<balloons> I guess popey's right.. it's just me and usain bot
<brendand_> balloons, there are test fixes commited which havent' made it on to the dashboard yet
<balloons> brendand_, let me push trunk then
<balloons> oO, this is quite behind
<davmor2> charles, nik90: small issue today on a fresh install of vivid 15 on mako I set an alarm for 2 minutes time (current time was 15:28, alarm set for 15:30) and got this http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/alarm.png
<balloons> brendand_, new version should be in the next image
<karni> kalikiana: (I'm no holiday, but) I can't top-approve on the project I don't belong to. https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/parentPaths/+merge/241085
<seb128> hum
<karni> kalikiana: I see "needs review" but can't top-approve
<seb128> has the "sync" menu item been removed from calendar on purpose?
<balloons> popey, can you +1? Someone pushed a .latest version to the store for terminal and borked versioning: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-terminal-app/bump-version/+merge/241292
<nik90> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1390992
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390992 in Ubuntu Clock App "New alarm at 7:28 AM in 33326 days" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> nik90: nice one
<nik90> davmor2: I haven't changed any code for weeks now...I have no idea what's causing that
<davmor2> nik90: as long as it is known
<nik90> davmor2: also my primary dogfooding phone is on rtm at the moment
<sverzegnassi> dpm: as you have time, could you please review two branches for docviewer-app?
<davmor2> nik90: I'm assuming new eds in vivid is set to 1970 again
<nik90> davmor2: I guess o
<nik90> so*
<popey> balloons: done
<popey> balloons: was probably me
<balloons> popey, ack, ty. I pushed updates for shorts, weather, music and reminders
<popey> ooh
<kalikiana> karni: you are a u1db dev as of now. please top-approve :-P
<kalikiana> sorry to bug you during your holidays… I will do the landing of course
<popey> balloons: we need to add docviewer to the core apps sheet
<ogra_> is it in the store already ?
<popey> not yet
<popey> soon
<popey> very very soon
<ogra_> heh
<sverzegnassi> Yep, just a few thing are missing for the first release
<sverzegnassi> Things*
<balloons> popey, ahh, the blocker sheet yes? easily done
<popey> mzanetti: seems better, but need to test longer
<mzanetti> popey: cool, keep me posted... I wasn't sure if it really helped
<mzanetti> not sure how to measure this
<popey> will do
<dpm> popey, do you know how to sync calendars now in the calendar app? It seems that the action in the header to sync disappeared
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, o/ how are you?
<popey> mzanetti: we should do this ☻ https://plus.google.com/u/0/115576844812998187455/posts/SaVdwbJZ91Q
<mzanetti> popey: uh... I wouldn't want this
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: hi! i'm fine, i had a good comeback from USA. How are you?
<mzanetti> popey: I guess the time I require to find the buttons to press leaves more time for someone else to see which number I pressed
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, great, thanks :-) Next 22nd of November there is ubuntu-it meeting in Bologna. I know is far, but do you want to join us? :-)
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: yeah, it's far... :P i'd like to join you, but i need to see if i can
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, let me know if you need help getting anything else landed
<balloons> thanks for getting sudoku finally merged
<qtros> bzolan hello!
<qtros> bzolan I want to ask about yesterday performance issue in QtCreator! Did you test new version? :)
<popey> balloons: any luck with docviewer in jenkins?
<balloons> popey, yes I'm fixing it now actually
<popey> yay
<qtros> popey hello!)
<qtros> popey can't wait Shorts redesign)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I think I'm gonna give up on painting a <hr/> in TextEdit
<rpadovani> mzanetti, you can fill a bug upstream :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: think we should remove that feature from the toolbox then?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, tbh yes, it's a bit confusing editing a note without seeing it
<mzanetti> yeah... too bad though. I think that would be nice
<rpadovani> you always could add it later
<mzanetti> rpadovani: pushed
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm, the other thing, about the bold + \n... not sure if that's really an issue
<mzanetti> that's the behavior QTextEdit. I guess it's not worth changing that
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ack, I'll test it asap
<daker> anyone knows how to get the emulator working, black screen :/
<ogra_> daker, what channel/image ?
<daker> ogra_: i mean i wasn't able to get it working since the launch of the emulator
<daker> rtm-proposed i guess
<ogra_> rtm-devel has definitely been tested before promotion ... i'm sure it works
<ogra_> (on i386 ... i doubt anyone used (or tested) armhf for the last few months)
<daker> $ ubuntu-emulator list
<daker> UT      ubuntu=20141110,device=20141106.1,version=121
<ogra_> and thats i386 ?
<ogra_> armhf needs like 15min to boot ... it wont show anything onscreen for quite a while
<daker> ogra_: how can i know ? i don't remembrer which one i did select
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i dont see any option ypu could use ...
<ogra_> i personally put the arch into the instance name usually
<daker> ok i'll delete it and create a new one
<daker> ogra_: what do you recommend i386 ? rtm-devel ?
<ogra_> yeah, that is definitely tested for functinality
<ogra_> if it doesnt, blame davmor2 ;)
<daker> ogra_: wait i don't see rtm-devel
<ogra_> i do ...
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel/generic_x86/
<daker> ogra_: https://i.imgur.com/iHWQKUf.png
<ogra_> sudo ubuntu-emulator create rtm-devel-x86 --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel --arch=i386
<ogra_> yeah, that should work
<daker> ok thanks!
<ahayzen> popey, FYI we have https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/remix-rewrite-column-flow/+merge/241338 ... now just waiting on review from Victor :) hopefully not too many issues
<daker> ogra_: do you see anything wrong here ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8928320/
<ogra_> daker, not really i think
<ogra_> do you see the emulator in adb ?
<daker> ogra_: yes
<daker> $ adb devices
<daker> List of devices attached
<daker> emulator-5554	device
<ogra_> looks fine
<daker> ogra_: still nothing, black screen :/
<ogra_> weird, it definitely works fine here
<ogra_> (though i dont use the sdk)
<daker> i did run ubuntu-emulator run rtm-devel-x86
<ogra_> yeah, that should work
<ogra_> do you have any expotic graphics card in your PC ?
<ogra_> *exotic
<daker> $ lspci | grep "VGA"
<daker> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ogra_> hmm, intel should be fine ... very weird
<nik90> daker: how long did you wait? The first boot usually takes about 4-5 minutes on my core i7 laptop
<daker> +20min
<nik90> that's strange
<daker> log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8928475/
<ogra_> nik90, shouldnt anymore ... x86 is really fast and the apparmor profiles are pre-compiled nowadays
<nik90> ok
<popey> ahayzen: awesome
<ogra_> the complaining about units is a bit weird at the bottom of that log
<karni> kalikiana: sorry, I couldn't do it earlier, lp page didn't work well on the phone. but I saw on the other chan you already know I approved it :)
<karni> g'night!
<ajalkane> anyone with Jenkins/autopilot experience that can help with this: https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/ubuntu-filemanager-app/zips/+merge/239662
<karni> (and no re: holiday, these things happen, I'm glad we'll land the fix)
<daker> ogra_: my laptop did shutdown, had to start the emulator again and now :D signal: segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dslul> hello, anyone knows how to convert a Variant variable to std::string?
<dslul> never mind, i figured it out
<ahayzen> popey, would you be able to test a click for us?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-11
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, cool thanks /late reply
<josharenson> Is there an easy to install an unsigned click package?
<Randy_O> Is there something special about the SDK I need to do to make offline scopes? It's not in my dropdown list when making a new scopes project.
<akiva-thinkpad> Randy_O, good question
<akiva-thinkpad> Randy_O, are you going to the UOS? There is going to be a session on scope development
<akiva-thinkpad> Randy_O, also; are you entering the competition?
<Randy__O> akiva-thinkpad, I am going to try and follow the UOS, so far I've watched the 3 videos they put on ubuntu on air, and they only show how to do online scopes
<akiva-thinkpad> Randy__O, still there?
<dpm> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<rpadovani> dpm, ping :-)
<dpm> morning rpadovani
<rpadovani> dpm, morning to you :-) So, a question about tags. The branch was ready, but then mzanetti arrived and rewrite all the code for the edit page, I'm waiting the merge of his branch to merge mine too. So, There is no space anymore to list all tags in the editview. Do you want a user could edit the tags of a note in the noteview, or you prefer I add a button in the new toolbar of EditNoteVitew to edit tags? The second one IMO makes mor
<rpadovani> e sense, but on Android you can edit tags without editing a note
<rpadovani> Dunno if the wall of text above makes sense, if you want I can provide you some screenshots
<dpm> rpadovani, it does make sense, thanks :) I was trying the prerequisite caching branch last night, so I've not yet tested the new edit mode page. I can do that now, but if you've got some screenshots, it would help me seeing your proposals on top of that
<rpadovani> dpm, sure, just give me some  minutes
<dholbach> good morning
<rpadovani> dpm, ok, I'll focus on uriHandler but, anyway, I show you how things are going with tagsUI branch. So, this is the NoteView, as you can see there are tags at bottom: http://postimg.org/image/z6h1psh1b/ This is the EditNoteView: http://postimg.org/image/40scfauyn/ there is also a "+" near the tags, so you can add tags. When you click on + button, you have this popup to edit tags: http://postimg.org/image/4azuyn9kv/
<rpadovani> But, with new mzanetti branches you have this EditNoteView: http://postimg.org/image/61iw04r3z/
<dpm> rpadovani, awesome, thanks. This makes it a lot easier to review
<rpadovani> dpm: So, there is no more space for tags in EditNoteView. My question is: should I move the "+" button to the NoteView or I have to create a new icon to insert near mzanetti' s buttons for formatting? I think 2nd is better, but (a) the branch is blocked until mzanetti' s branch lands and (b) evernote on android use 1st
<dpm> rpadovani, ok, I understand it now. I've taken a note and I'll try to get a designer to look at this. For now, I'll move both the new edit view and the tags UI bugs to the next milestone, so that we can concentrate on the essential only for the current milestone
<rpadovani> dpm, ok :-)
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<popey> mihir: pong!
<mihir> popey: what would you suggest to track down new design stuffs?
<popey> dpm: rpadovani mzanetti did you get evernote marketing (spam) today showing off the new UI?
<popey> mihir: I don't understand the question.
<mihir> popey: shall we create new trunk , or we can merge in existing only?
<rpadovani> popey, we use it since a while, but I didn't receive any mail from them
<popey> mihir: I would continue on trunk
<mihir> popey: okay :)
<popey> rpadovani: it was general marketing spam to everyone "Take a tour of the all-new Evernote for Android!"
<mihir> popey: also , i'll update the Pad as per our discussion last night.
<popey> mihir: excellent, thanks!
<mihir> popey: is there anyway we can push sync things less buggy ?
<rpadovani> popey, ah, gotcha: but yes, dpm and I use it since a while, and I provided to mzanetti screenshots of all features of the app :-)
<mihir> popey: during sprint , we were able to make EDS likely more stable with help of renetu
<popey> heh
<mihir> popey: just a thought :D
<popey> mihir: we need to file bugs if you find them
<mihir> popey: hmmm okay :)
<mihir> i'll make sure that now onwards.
<dpm> popey, I've not checked my personal e-mail today yet, but I probably got it too
<popey> k
<popey> mzanetti: gonna revert that change I made about unlocking, tested enough, and whether it's placebo or real, it felt like I didn't have the same issue.
<mzanetti> good mornging...
 * mzanetti catching up with the completely red channel
<popey> mzanetti: great
<mzanetti> popey: 1st: no, didn't get evernote spam, but yeah, rpadovani sent me some screenies
<mzanetti> popey: 2nd, cool, thanks for testing the change. I'll prepare a branch and get it landed then
<mzanetti> rpadovani: we still could add the tags feature to the toolbar in the noteeditview. I think in the middle section (add things sections) there's still space, especially now that I removed the <hr/> icon
<mzanetti> rpadovani: or. even better, we add it to the panel section (rightmost) and bring in a new toolbox line containing the tags ;)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I love the idea to create a toolbox line for tags
<ahayzen> popey, FYI Victor found a massive speed improvement in thumbnailer last night, so we're going to try tweaking the new columnflow implementation as stated here https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/remix-rewrite-column-flow/+merge/241338/comments/593564 and there is a minor bug fix that needs to be landed, hopefully we should have it by EOD
<popey> ahayzen: the fix is upstream in thumbnailer?
<ahayzen> popey, no us sortof workaround ish bug 1391368
<ubot5> bug 1391368 in Thumbnailer "Thumbnail generation is slow when requesting a sourceSize that needs to be rescaled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391368
<popey> ok
<popey> excellent.
<ahayzen> popey, basically we were requesting the size 330 if we request the size 512 and scale ourselves it is much faster
<popey> well that sounds counter intuitive!
<ahayzen> popey, i'll ping you if we are clear to build a click :) i know right, i guess the QML scaling is faster is faster than what ever they are using
<popey> ok
<dpm> mzanetti, o/ - let me know when you've got a few minutes to talk
<mzanetti> dpm: hey, now is good
<dpm> mzanetti, cool, so on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/caching/+merge/241136 I added a comment. Not a blocker or anything, it was mostly curiosity. Other than talking about that one, I tested it at worked very well
<mzanetti> dpm: right, yeah... that's actually QML... the scopes have the same "issue"
<mzanetti> dpm: so qml builds delegates from bottom up, so the bottom-most is the first one to be queried, so the first one to be fetched
<mzanetti> dpm: not really sure what I can do about it. Saviq had the idea of putting lpotter onto the issue to fix it in the qml listview directly. but no idea yet how feasible that is
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, thanks for the context, nothing critical, and I see we cannot fix it in the app, it just looked a bit unexpected. mzanetti, ok, in that case, I think I'll approve it
<mzanetti> dpm: thanks :)
<mzanetti> dpm: replied to your mail
<dpm> mzanetti, awesome, thanks! I think even if the new edit view could happen today, I think I'd like to limit the number of features we land on this milestone. In particular for this one, I'd like to try to find a designer to look at it, as it's a big change (and an awesome one!) from the previous UI
<dpm> and it'd be good to coordinate it with the tags UI too
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Origami Day! \o/
<mzanetti> I wonder if there's some instructions around for the origami unicorns we had a the sprint
<dpm> I thought there were some online, but I've not looked very hard :)
<mzanetti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVSgrAl3CyU
<dpm> nice!
<mzanetti> rofl: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qzeaw7UXscw
<dpm> the internet will never cease to amaze me
<dpm> mzanetti, do you see anything obvious that might need fixing in https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/uriHandler/+merge/239961 ? rpadovani had a look at it this morning, but after doing a change and debugging it, it seems it requires more investigation
<mzanetti> dpm: no... just reading the code I'd say it's looking good.  means, I'd need to run it and hammer in some debug prints to figure what's happening
<mzanetti> dpm: what's the timeline?
<dpm> mzanetti, I'd like to see if it's something we can get into this milestone, as it'd make the scope integration easier, but if not possible, it's nothing critical and I'd move it to the next
<mzanetti> relase happening Thu, so having a working branch by tonight ok?
<mzanetti> so you can review tomorrow the whole day
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, that'll work nicely if you think it's possible.
<mzanetti> I'm sure it is, unless we hit weirdness in the platform
<dpm> excellent
<kalikiana> t1mp: another look, please https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ignoreExpectedWarnings/+merge/237280 I responded and pushed some changes
<t1mp> ok
<mzanetti> popey: hey, as you did quite extensive testing, can you leave some review comment here please? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/keep-suspended-while-locked/+merge/241387
<popey> mzanetti: sure
<JamesTait> mzanetti, I also wondered about the unicorns - thanks for the link!
<mzanetti> :)
<dpm> mzanetti, could you give me some more context on this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-clone-tags/+merge/241190 - I'm adding it to the list of bugs fixed in the milestone
<mzanetti> dpm: this is a bugfix for tags not getting saved to evernote when saving a note
<dpm> ah, cool, thanks
<dpm> mzanetti, it seems that Jenkins choke on some merge conflicts. Could you merge with trunk and re-push on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/caching/+merge/241136 ?
<mzanetti> dpm: sure
<mihir> popey: can you trigger Jenkins https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/IncubteObject/+merge/241166 ?
<popey> i cdan
<popey> -d
<popey> running
<dpm> mzanetti, another question: that scrollbars MP for Reminders - am I supposed to see scrollbars in the notes list on the phone, or was it only for desktop? As I don't seem to see any scrollbars atm
<mzanetti> dpm: they are there, but the grey on grey doesn't work that well :D
<mzanetti> dpm: you *can* see them if watching closely
<mzanetti> dpm: but their real value is on the desktop, where they expand when the mouse is hovering them
<mihir> popey: thanks.
<mzanetti> dpm: maybe we should file a bug against uitk, stating that scrollbar color and default MainView color is pretty much the same
<dpm> mzanetti, oh, yes, they're there, but indeed, you need to watch *extremely* closely
<dpm> +1
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... actually, we're not using the default bg color
 * mzanetti tries how it looks like with defaults
<mzanetti> dpm: well, its marginally better, still you only see it if you're actively looking for it
<mzanetti> dpm: I'll file a bug
<dpm> cool, thanks
<mihir> popey: you got few mins?
<popey> mihir: wassup?
<mihir> popey: need some design clarification :P
<mihir> popey: if you go to presentation , and slide num 8
<mzanetti> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1391503
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1391503 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ScrollBar color is not distinctive enough" [Undecided,New]
<mihir> number*
<popey> mihir: ok, one mo
<popey> mihir: ok
<dpm> thanks mzanetti!
<mihir> popey: in that , if you see the border should be white , that's what gorigio has written i couldn't understand that.
<popey> mihir: line between events
<popey> to separate one event from the next
<mihir> popey: yup that is what i have understood.
<popey> k
<mihir> so that should be white correct?
<popey> yes
<mihir> popey: okay :)
<mihir> gotcha
<popey> thanks
<mihir> ahayzen: ping
<ahayzen> mihir, pong
<mihir> ahayzen: i noticed that in listView , the divider never shows in full width , is it how it behaves ?
<ahayzen> mihir, maybe? .. i can't remember what ours looked like when we had it?
<mihir> ahayzen: this is how it looks , http://i.imgur.com/aoIsPq5.png
<mihir> i have no margins in header though.
<ahayzen> mihir, looks possibly right? probably best to ask the SDK folks what to expect...or look at the docs
<mihir> zsombi: ping
<mihir> ahayzen: i thought you would have used it in Music app , so pingged directly to you.
<zsombi> mihir: whatsup?
<ahayzen> mihir, i think we *did* use it...not anymore i don't think
<mihir> hey zsombi doing great
<mihir> zsombi: got some sdk question.
<mihir> zsombi: got few mins ?
<zsombi> mihir: few :)
<zsombi> mihir: shoot 'em
<mihir> zsombi: i am using ListIItemHeader , and i just noticed that it draw line with margins.
<mihir> http://i.imgur.com/aoIsPq5.png
<mihir> is it intended ?
<zsombi> mihir: the image doesn't tell me your question :)
<mihir> zsombi: if you see first Item with the date , and it has line below that.
<zsombi> mihir: are you using two items there?
<mihir> yes , one is Header another is ListItem.Standard
<zsombi> mihir: ok, both of them have a ThinDivider, right? the line you see is the one from Header
<mihir> zsombi: in ListItem.Header ThinDivider is by default , and in ListItem.Standard  i have set showDivider to false.
<mihir> but what i want is , the ThinDivider in ListItem.Header should be of full width instead of having it with margins.
<mihir> zsombi: like here you see, http://i.imgur.com/otZrlVY.png
<mihir> the second full width line, which is ListItem.ThinDivider.
<zsombi> mihir: yes... there should be an MR landed in staging which fixes that, so if you need to get them edge-to-edge, you shoudl try to access it... but I guess it's not doable from Header...
<mihir> zsombi: hmmm so what would be the workaround for that, will it contains property for that ?
<mihir> bydefault it will be full width ?
<zsombi> mihir: the Header won't :(...
 * zsombi hates the ListItems :/
<mihir> zsombi: :( then what would be the workaround ?
<mihir> zsombi: i can use the ListItem.ThinDivider, but i can't set Header property to false as i can do with standerd list item
<zsombi> mihir: unfortunately teh only way would be to create a component of your own...
<mihir> zsombi: ahhhh , too much work would be needed just for a line :(
<zsombi> mihir: or we raise the thin divider bug so we can land in RTM
<zsombi> mihir: we must talk to popey
<popey> uhoh
<mihir> popey: read the conversation
<popey> yes sir!
<mihir> zsombi: let me raise bug to track this atleast :)
<zsombi> mihir: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1380766
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380766 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "revert listitem dividers to previous (no margins)" [High,Fix committed]
<zsombi> mihir: no need yet another bug
<zsombi> mihir: you better comment on this
<mihir> zsombi: okay  done
<DS-McGuire> Helllo all o/  Can somebody help me with this? : askubuntu.com/questions/548108/what-framework-to-use-for-my-web-app
<mihir> zsombi: shall i re-open the status ?
<zsombi> mihir: yes
<mihir> popey: to summarize , we don't have way to show full width thindivider in ListeItem.Header.
<mihir> zsombi: done :)
<popey> right
<zsombi> mihir: ok, thx, let's hope will get picked up as top priority one
<mihir> zsombi: thank you.
<popey> zsombi: not sure how I can do that? isn't that an SDK/toolkit thing? Do you just need me to say "hey bzoltan please can the priority of bug 1380766 be raised"?
<mihir> zsombi: atleast showDivider property should help I believe ( Just a guess)
<ubot5> bug 1380766 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "revert listitem dividers to previous (no margins)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380766
<popey> I mean, it's ota-1 already, which seems pretty good?
<zsombi> popey: it is fixed, but you know that we cannot land anything not "wanted" to RTM...
<popey> well, we can, we have the wishlist
<zsombi> popey: should I put the bug to the list?
<popey> i would.
<popey> please ☻
<zsombi> popey: ok, on teh way
<popey> whether pat & olli agree, is another matter ☻
<popey> DS-McGuire: looks like http://askubuntu.com/questions/548108/what-framework-to-use-for-my-web-app needs jdstrand or lool to help
<mihir> thanks zsombi popey :)
<zsombi> popey: right..
<DS-McGuire> popey, Are 'lool' and 'jdstand' suppose to be links? Nothing opens.
<popey> DS-McGuire: no, they are people
<DS-McGuire> OH! LOL
<popey> :D
<DS-McGuire> jdstrand, what do you think about this?
 * lool opens
 * lool 404s
<ogra_> fix your proxy :P
<lool> DS-McGuire: I bet you're using "devel" or some utopic based image
<DS-McGuire> On my machine?
<ogra_> the 14.10 framework isnt supported in the 14.04 archive, make sure to have the SDK PPA enabled
<ogra_> that will get yo the right framework support
<lool> DS-McGuire: on the target (emulator or phone)
<lool> DS-McGuire: and in the chroot
 * lool gtg
<DS-McGuire> lool, Thank you!
<nik90> popey: shouldn't the core apps bump the framework version from ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3 to ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml?
<popey> I don't think the store enforces that yet for updates to apps (right beuno ?)
<beuno> popey, nik90, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/api/click-framework/
<beuno> is the current status of the store
<beuno> so -dev3 is still available
<beuno> lool gets to decide when that becomes obsolete
<nik90> ok
<beuno> nik90, it's likely coming though, I'd prepare  :)
<nik90> :)
<jdstrand> beuno: where can I file a bug to get this resolved: https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/akari/akari-fixes/+merge/240667/comments/593718
<jdstrand> beuno: and hi! :)
 * beuno looks
<beuno> jdstrand, I saw that over the weekend, but it looks fixed, no?
<beuno> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/api/click-framework/
<beuno> jdstrand, you can edit what the store supports here: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-frameworks/
<jdstrand> beuno: hmmm, that json does look fixed
<jdstrand> beuno: I'm not sure how to account for https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/akari/akari-fixes/+merge/240667/comments/593632
<jdstrand> beuno: that comment was from 3 hours ago
<jdstrand> beuno: is the store preferring the old cache over the new version?
<beuno> jdstrand, maybe he had submitted it before?  either way, I'll check, maybe the review scripts are old on the server and they are overriding the api
<beuno> right
<jdstrand> beuno: thanks
<beuno> jdstrand, FWIW, this is the project to file bugs for that: https://launchpad.net/software-center-agent
<jdstrand> ah perfect. thanks!
 * jdstrand jots that down for later
<beuno> jdstrand, indeed it is using the old cache, we'll fix
<jdstrand> hmm
<jdstrand> beuno: the code is designed to update the cache though, right? istr that was part of the requirements. I also stole the frameworks code for apparmor, so it might be affected too
<beuno> jdstrand, it is, the server isn't updating it
<beuno> so we need it to start doing that  :)
<nik90> balloons, fginther: hey, I proposed a MP for the clock-app which failed in jenkins like few seconds later..https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/bump-framework/+merge/241414 Can you take a look and check what's wrong pls?
<jdstrand> beuno: which brings up another point-- I feel like the apparmor json should live somewhere more official
<jdstrand> beuno: but I don't know that it needs a full on form
<beuno> jdstrand, is it simple enough for it to be represented in the store like frameworks?
 * beuno steps out for a quick bite
<jdstrand> beuno: it is simple, but not that simple: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~click-reviewers/click-reviewers-tools/trunk/view/head:/data/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu.json
<mihir> popey: does this make sense , with respect to new Agenda Design , http://i.imgur.com/egawrCX.png ?
<popey> mihir: nice one!
<popey> thats pretty much exactly as the spec
<mihir> popey: i just made work around for dividers :|
<mihir> used ListeItem.Standared instead of Header.
<mihir> zsombi: ^^
<zsombi> mihir: well... doable, however teh font weight will not be the same...
<mihir> zsombi: yes i noticed that , but i did with Label inside listItem , it seems solved issue.
<zsombi> mihir: nice :)
<mzanetti> dpm: merged https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/caching/+merge/241136
<mzanetti> dpm: wait... need to update translation
<mzanetti> s
<mzanetti> dpm: I'm not sure what happened... now the branch is just 4000 lines of translations changes
 * mzanetti votes for not doing the pot update in the make step
<mzanetti> this is really annoying when developing
<ajalkane> mzanetti: it is and every new developer makes the mistake of pushing changed pot files because of that
<mzanetti> I'd go as far as saying it happens to most experienced devs too :D
<rpadovani> mzanetti, because launchpad truncates diff longer than 4000 or 5000 lines on the web interface, if you use bzr diff/log or look to mail it works well
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, let's disable the "build POT always" thing in the cmake
<mzanetti> dpm: on it
<dpm> ok, cool. mzanetti, I think it's just a matter of removing the ALL in the rule
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, I also renamed the target so we can easily do "make translations" instead of make com.foo.bar.bar.whatnot
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/dont-always-build-translations/+merge/241424
<mzanetti> dpm: jenkins is happy again with this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/caching/+merge/241136
<mzanetti> I reverted the translation update as it confused me  and we have to do it manually anyways starting now
<beuno> jdstrand, if you think the store would be a good place, I could either give you a similar UI than for frameworks
<beuno> or straight up uploading a json
<jdstrand> I think straight up uploading a json would be good
<jdstrand> I have a script to generate it somewhere
<beuno> I'll sneak that in soon
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<dpm> mzanetti, reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/dont-always-build-translations/+merge/241424
<mzanetti> dpm: done
<dpm> :)
<dpm> approved
<mzanetti> thanks
<dpm> mzanetti, on https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/caching/+merge/241136 - can you make it so the po/ folder is the same as in trunk? I.e. revert any changes to .po files?
<mzanetti> I can try at least
<dpm> mzanetti, all .po files are overwritten daily by Launchpad, so it's not worth merging them or fixing merge conflicts. After your other branch lands, we should stop having conflicts. But on this one, I think it'd be good to have a diff reflecting only the code changes with less noise
<dpm> cool, thanks
<mzanetti> dpm: yep, done. I just copied the whole po/ folder from a fresh checkout into that branch
<dpm> ah, nice
<dpm> mzanetti, approved, then
<mzanetti> cool :)
<mzanetti> dpm: think we could get this one out of the WIP queue? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/debian-copyright/+merge/225646
<mzanetti> shouldn't be hard to fix
<mihir> popey: whenever you get time , could you test this MP with multiple calendar on your branch ---->https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/AgendaViewFix-newDesign/+merge/241426
<pindonga> jdstrand, hi there... can I ask you for some review?
<pindonga> https://code.launchpad.net/~ricardokirkner/click-reviewers-tools/fetch-framework-data/+merge/241427
<jdstrand> pindonga: I think that is going to cause a problem on the buildds when the testsuite is run
<pindonga> jdstrand, why?
<pindonga> it's not fetching anything during tests
<pindonga> it's mockedout
<jdstrand> let me read it more carefully
<jdstrand> pindonga: you ran the testsuite on that?
<pindonga> yep, using ./run-tests
<jdstrand> I'm surprised it passed
<pindonga> why? I'm mocking out the call to read_cr_file :)
<pindonga> ah, but only in a single place
<jdstrand> not cause of anything you did, but because I thought there were more tests for that
<pindonga> yep, still passes
<pindonga> k
<pindonga> it passed bc I had the frameworks.json file cached in my home
<pindonga> when I removed that, the test hung for a sec, while fetching the file, then continued, and passed
<jdstrand> ah
<pindonga> that could be a prolem
<jdstrand> right, so it did fetch
<pindonga> it did
<pindonga> I'll update the mp to mock all places where fetching is done
<jdstrand> pindonga: curious what prompted this mp?
<pindonga> jdstrand, there was a pkg that failed automated reviews bc of an invalid framework, however the store displays the framework as available and valid
<pindonga> the problem here was that the scripts prefer to use the local data/frameworks.json file
<pindonga> instead of fetching the latest from the server
<jdstrand> and it is because data/frameworks.json exists?
<pindonga> l. 8-10 of the mp
<jdstrand> right
<pindonga> if we pass no local_copy to the Frameworks obj, it will fetch from the remote server if the local cached is outdated
<jdstrand> well, the deb packaging is going to need to be adjusted too
<pindonga> ?
<jdstrand> debian/rules:
<jdstrand> -$(shell python3 ./bin/update-frameworks ./data/frameworks.json)
<pindonga> ack
<jdstrand> it is doing that for the testsuite
<jdstrand> on the buildd (to make sure it is up to date)
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: nik90 when do you want http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22319/roundtable-creating-a-theming-standard-for-qml/ in the schedule?
<nik90> popey: that's being hosted by akiva-thinkpad, I am personally fine with with anything
<popey> ok
<pindonga> jdstrand, alright, pushed changes .. I've removed the local frameworks file from the cache, run the tests and verified it's not fetched
<dpm> mzanetti, I'll try, but I'm not sure I'll manage this week. It's a trivial change, but it requires some time looking into the files and the copyrights
<mzanetti> dpm: ok. no worries then... I just was a bit in house-keeping mood today
<dpm> mzanetti, sure, it's good to go into that mode every now and then. The caching branch landed, btw :)
<mzanetti> \o/
<Biju> k
<nik90> popey: Can you top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/bump-framework/+merge/241414.. simple framework bump
 * popey looks
<popey> done
<nik90> cool, thnx
<sergiusens> nik90: simple is always an invitation for issues! don't jynx it :-D
<jdstrand> pindonga: ok, so you probably saw I committed the MP (thanks!)
<jdstrand> pindonga: but I have a question
<nik90> sergiusens: lol
<jdstrand> pindonga: if I modify ~/.cache/click-reviewers-tools/frameworks.json and remove one of the frameworks, then do 'touch -d 20141010 ./frameworks.json', then run click-review /path/to/click, the frameworks.json is not getting updated
<jdstrand> pindonga: I was expecting it to get updated since the mtime was out of date and the contents changed
<jdstrand> pindonga: so, I think that your change, while needed, won't fix the issue...
<jdstrand> an additional change may be needed
<pindonga> jdstrand, ack, will check
<fginther> nik90, it failed due to a transient error that even failed after a couple of automatic retries. I rebuilt it again and it passed.
<nik90> fginther: yeah I saw it pass and got it also top approved. Thnx for looking into it.
<pindonga> jdstrand, I just checked the refresh of the frameworks file
<pindonga> jdstrand, it uses the ctime, instead of mtime, so touching the file has no effect
<pindonga> I've modified my system time to be over 1 wk in the future and run the click checks and the file was properly updatd
<jdstrand> pindonga: is ctime the right check for this?
<pindonga> that I don't know
<pindonga> according to the docs: Return the system’s ctime which, on some systems (like Unix) is the time of the last metadata change, and, on others (like Windows), is the creation time for path
<pindonga> while mtime is: Return the time of last modification of path.
<pindonga> maybe mtime is better? (more consistent)
<pindonga> jdstrand, I think mtime might be better here
<pindonga> ctime changes when the inode changes, but if the file is completely rewritten, without changing it's name, the inode might not change, but the data will
<jdstrand> pindonga: I think it probably is
<pindonga> jdstrand, I'll submit an mp to use mtime
<jdstrand> awesome, thanks!
<pindonga> jdstrand, mp is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricardokirkner/click-reviewers-tools/check-file-using-mtime/+merge/241443
<mihir> rpadovani: ping !!
<mihir> to add bottom edge is it mandatory to use custom component , or we do have an option in SDK ?
<nik90> mihir: you will need to use the custom component
<mihir> nik90: hmm okay , thank you :)
<mihir> is it same across the all apps , like contacts/messaging/clock?
<nik90> mihir: yup
<nik90> mihir: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/view/head:/src/imports/Ubuntu/Contacts/PageWithBottomEdge.qml
<mihir> nik90: great , thanks :)
<rpadovani> mihir, pong
<rpadovani> dpm, about uriHandler, I'm not able to debug it, hope mzanetti could. Do you know who other can I ask to?
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/uriHandler/+merge/239961/comments/593904
<dslul> ciao sei italiano? posso chiederti un paio di cose?
<rpadovani> dslul, se vuoi paralre italiano pingami su #ubuntu-it-dev
<dpm> rpadovani, sorry, about to call it a day, perhaps tomorrow?
<dpm> I think this will need some of mzanetti's magic touch, not sure if I can help much on that one
<rpadovani> dpm, yes, of course, it was only to keep you informed
<dpm> no worries, thanks!
<daker> ogra_: it did fail again :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/8948794/
<akiva-thinkpad> akiva-thinkpad: nik90 when do you want http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22319/roundtable-creating-a-theming-standard-for-qml/ in the schedule?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, yah any time is fine for me
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: note that we also have theming (and a color palette) in the UITK
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: but it can be improved, and the documentation is not up-to-date yet
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, yah I saw that recently
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, one of the main issues I see is around people manually colouring the backgrounds and all that jazz.
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: most components have a Style associated with it that implement the whole looks and behavior of the component
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: the "problem" with our current styles, for apps that simply want to change some colors, is that they are quite complicated and contain a lot
<t1mp> not just colors
<t1mp> although you could create a new theme based on our theme and change only the colors in the derivatives of the styles
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp: do you know how the showcase is doing the theme change?
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: so the roundtable makes a lot of sense :)
<t1mp> uhm, I can look it up
<akiva-thinkpad> I have only briefly looked at the code.
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, Yah I hope you will join us.
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/Styles.qml
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, Yah i have seen this; but the question for me is how is it binding the changes to everything in the app?
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, there is also another project in the core apps that dedicates an entire qml file to theming, and you just reference that
<akiva-thinkpad> And the other question is whether theming should extend to Divider, ThinDivider, and UbuntuShape
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: no, those things are not stylable
<t1mp> neither are the new listitems (work in progress)
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, but they could be.
<t1mp> because you need a lot of those, and using styling would slow it down
<t1mp> each StyledITem uses a loader to load its style
<t1mp> see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/StyledItem.qml
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, couldnt you just replace the ubuntu components import though?
<t1mp> all the components set their style property using a function call that returns the proper style from the theme
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: you mean import a theme?
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, yes; effectively
<akiva-thinkpad> if you wanted a metro theme for example that had hard corners
<akiva-thinkpad> instead of the ubuntu curve
<t1mp> then you would have to add the import to each component?
<t1mp> that means you cannot change the theme on the fly any more
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, no
<akiva-thinkpad> so what I mean
<akiva-thinkpad> err theorizing
<t1mp> sure :)
<akiva-thinkpad> is that you would change the package, "import ubuntu.components 1.1"
<akiva-thinkpad> you would literally change the ubuntu.components package.
<t1mp> by the way, this is a good session to ask questions and make suggestions: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22358/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-feedback/
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, sec; I think I may have committed to something else
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: uhm. You can create your own components and import your.components 1.1 instead. If they have the same API (but different theme) it will work
<t1mp> but then you have your own components and you have to keep them API-compatible with Ubuntu.Components
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, I am speaking more from a systemwide side.
<akiva-thinkpad> So instead of changing the theme of every app individually
<akiva-thinkpad> you could impliment a system wide theme
<t1mp> ah
<t1mp> we don't have system themes
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, but you could do it, because we do for example
<akiva-thinkpad> have UbuntuColors.green
<akiva-thinkpad> etc
<akiva-thinkpad> and we do have UbuntuShape {}
<akiva-thinkpad> If you could get people to bind every single theming colour to say one of the packages, such as
<t1mp> if UbuntuColors.green = "yellow" and UbuntuShape returns a triangle, then their names don't really make sense any more ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> color: UbuntuTheme.darkTextOnLightBackground
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, agreed
<akiva-thinkpad> lol; triangle
<t1mp> we plan to put the settings for each of the components at the top of their style file
<t1mp> see for example the changes I did this week to CheckBoxStyle
<akiva-thinkpad> so my suggestion would not be to touch that, but to create a standard , and then put it on the back burner for a developer to impliment all these theming standards.
<t1mp> all the colors are there at the top of the file now. So you could create your own theme with your CheckBoxStyle derived from the one in Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambience and then have CheckBoxStyle.qml: import Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambience ; CheckBoxStyle { checkedBackgroundColor: "red" } }
<t1mp> and you have a new theme where the checkbox is red when checked instead of green
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, yah I have seen that; the music app did that with the progress bar
<t1mp> yeah, having a standard is also a good idea. Lots of work though :)
<akiva-thinkpad> lots
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, but I would imagine, if we want to have this option as a bullet feature of Ubuntu, that we should do it now
<t1mp> I'm not against it, but it is something we would need to discuss more
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
<t1mp> if we can find the time to work on it :)
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, well I think getting the standard would be the only thing that would need to be done. Actually implimenting the stuff well...
<akiva-thinkpad> that is sort of like whitespace maintaining on the linux kernel
<akiva-thinkpad> that sort of stuff is dead easy.
<akiva-thinkpad> btw t1mp http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22319/roundtable-creating-a-theming-standard-for-qml/
<t1mp> to make it more concrete (and easier to discuss), perhaps you can write down the idea and include some code examples how you would use it?
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm going to try to sign up for yours.
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, will do.
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: zsombi is doing most of the work in our theming engine, try to catch him too :)
<akiva-thinkpad> I'll see
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: yes, they made me track lead for the app developers track.. so I try to be there for a lot of the meetings (although some of them that are later in the day I will have to miss)
<akiva-thinkpad> I sent a mail to the sdk team but
<akiva-thinkpad> well who knows; we will see
<t1mp> hmm, I didn't see that
<t1mp> where did you send the e-mail?
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, it was to the admins
<akiva-thinkpad> I don't know how to send the whole team a message on LP
<akiva-thinkpad> although I hear its possible :P
<t1mp> probably it is best to use the mailing lists (touch-coreapps), or catch us on irc :)
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: even better, come to the feedback sessions in the online summit :)
 * t1mp gotta go now
<akiva-thinkpad> later
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-12
<brendand> nik90, before i spend too much time on it, does this error mean anything to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8960443/
<brendand> nik90, in clock-app AP tests
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Architecture Day! :-D
<dpm> hi liuxg, could you comment on bug 1369799
<ubot5> bug 1369799 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Adding new scope example code" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369799
<davidcalle> dpm, departments is being finished right now, publishable in a moment
<dpm> \o/
<liuxg> dpm, OK. I'll take a look at it.
<rpadovani> davidcalle, hey, do you have 5 minutes for a question about scopes? :-)
<davidcalle> rpadovani, sure :)
<rpadovani> davidcalle, thanks! First of all, congrats for your tutorial. I don't know C++, and I a couple of nights I was able to create a basic scopes!
<davidcalle> rpadovani, thanks, it was the same for me ;)
<rpadovani> davidcalle, so, I'm developing the duckduckgo scope, the problem is there are two type of queries, with same json response. Sometimes result are best in one query, sometimes in the other, sometimes are the same. So I have to do query1, compile my data, do query2, take response from query2 and merge in query1 where there isn't a response. How can I do it?
<mzanetti> dpm:
<mzanetti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1391689
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1391689 in Ubuntu Reminders app "UriHandler doesn't emit onOpened if the app needs to be started" [High,Triaged]
<mzanetti> :/
<mzanetti> dpm: and https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/uriHandler/+merge/239961/comments/593940
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I saw it last night
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> IMO we should land the branch so penk can start testing with it when the app is running. the launching will start working when the platform bug is fixed
<rpadovani> davidcalle, e.g: infobox is one of the most interesting field, here there isn't https://api.duckduckgo.com/?q=ferrara&format=json&pretty=1 but here yes https://api.duckduckgo.com/ferrara&format=json&pretty=1
<dpm> mzanetti, sounds good to me
<rpadovani> davidcalle, on the other hand, here there isn't the answer https://api.duckduckgo.com/3+2&format=json&pretty=1 but here yes https://api.duckduckgo.com/?q=3+2&format=json&pretty=1
<rpadovani> (please note the ?=q)
<davidcalle> rpadovani, what you can do is call get another time (with another "root"), parse both, put the infobox, when you find it, in a QVariantMap and then use insert() to add it to another map (the one you use to build your result), for example.
<davidcalle> s/with another/with a different
<davidcalle> rpadovani, do you need data from both, or just the one with infobox?
<rpadovani> davidcalle, the best I think is merging the two results, to have all informations available
<rpadovani> take query1 and fill all possible, take query2 and fill what's blank
<davidcalle> rpadovani, ok, then, you can simply use "map_you_want_to_parse.insert("other_info", qvariantmap_containing_the_other_json)" To get a new JSON key in your existing map.
<rpadovani> davidcalle, awesome, thanks!
<rpadovani> davidcalle, I'll try asap, if I'll have other questions I'll ping you ;-)
<davidcalle> rpadovani, np, if you have any issues, ping me :)
<rpadovani> thanks!
<ahayzen> popey, ping
<popey> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> popey, could you build a new click please ? :)
<ahayzen> popey, readme has been updated
<popey> from what bzr rev?
<ahayzen> popey, 736? (latest remix)
<popey> k
<ahayzen> popey, assuming you think it is good, me and victor agreed last night that this click could be a candidate for the store
<popey> ok, I'll get the wheels in motion
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<popey> thank you!
<dslul> where can i find the source code of preinstalled ubuntu touch scopes?
<popey> dslul: any in particular?
<dslul> yes, the software center scope
<popey> lp:unity-scope-click i think
<popey> yeah https://launchpad.net/unity-scope-click
<dslul> thank you :)
<popey> np
<mzanetti> dpm: pushed
<nik90> brendand: hey
<nik90> brendand: it means that the bottom edge wasn't visible and happens when the clock app didn't have focus on start.
<nik90> brendand: I remember briefly talking about this with you earlier. And you said there was an upstream bug reported about this.
<brendand> nik90, that is meant to be fixed now
<dpm> cool, thanks mzanetti
<nik90> brendand: are these failures consistent?
<brendand> nik90, yeah
<nik90> hmm
<rpadovani> davidcalle, I have a very strange issue... on a PC the code works, on another PC doesn't work with this error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8962497/
<rpadovani> Both utopic, both 64bit, both with last updates
<davidcalle> rpadovani, ouch, that's an annoying issue with the API: the path to the scope ini file is too long and some part of the API stack doesn't like it. I guess your user name on the pc it doesn't work makes the path too long. Sending that to an API dev to see if there is a workaround until the big is fixed...
<rpadovani> thanks!
<nik90> balloons: would you be able to join the clock app uos session today? It would be nice to discuss things with you about the testing suite ;) ?
<kalikiana> is there any way to see the newest apps in the store?
<ogra_> sadly not :((
<kalikiana> the only way I discover new stuff right now is if I check something else, or search, and spot something new by chance…
<popey> https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=architecture:armhf&size=1000&page=1  ☻
<davidcalle> rpadovani, looks like there is no easy solution for now, except changing the domain or name of the scope to something shorter :/ This is really impractical, I'll get back to you in the afternoon if I have more info.
<davidcalle> dpm ^
<rpadovani> davidcalle, thanks!
<davidcalle> rpadovani, np
<kalikiana> popey: is that API documented?
<kalikiana> is it always ordered by most recent addition?
<weeman1337> Hello there, I need some help with setting up gettext() in a scope..
<zmaj> hi
<popey> kalikiana: ask JamesTait
<zmaj> does anyone here know anything about packaging?
<JamesTait> kalikiana, most relevant match for search keywords wins; ties are decided by average rating; ties after that point are ordered most-recently-updated first.
<JamesTait> kalikiana, so if you entered no search terms, popular, recently-updated packages should come first.
<dpm> rpadovani, can you send an e-mail to the phone mailing list with your problem? We can get a scopes API developer to look at it there
<kalikiana> zbenjamin: works!! even when adding a new kit to an existing project
<zbenjamin> kalikiana: awesome - o :)
<kalikiana> JamesTait: cool, exactly what I want then - one more q: is there a way to get a URL that can be used to install it?
<zmaj> hi,I am using the ubuntu-sdk and when I go to the publish tab I can't create click packages.The "click" column is missing.
<kalikiana> zmaj: disabled? or completely absent?
<zmaj> absent
<JamesTait> kalikiana, yes, but you'll need to be authenticated to be able to download. In the search results (clickindex:package object) is a 'self' link - that takes you to the full package details. Follow that link, and you want the download_url property.
<kalikiana> zbenjamin: hmmm not sure I've seen that - for me occasionally the device isn't being detected so I re-create the kit and that does it - might be worth a try still
<kalikiana> er
<kalikiana> zmaj: ^^
<kalikiana> sorry
<zmaj> yeah
<JamesTait> kalikiana, alternatively, you can provide the fields parameter: https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=architecture%3Aarmhf&fields=title%2Cdownload_url&page=1&size=1000
<JamesTait> kalikiana, and then you get the download_url directly in the search results. (For clarity, I just added `&fields=title,download_url` to the URL popey gave you.)
<kalikiana> JamesTait: I was more thinking of the equivalent of the "install" button in the store scope; I don't really need to save the file, I'd just like to see new apps and install them right away
<JamesTait> kalikiana, AFAIK the only way to install them atm is to download the .click file and then install it with either `click install` or `pkcon install-local`.
<JamesTait> kalikiana, to help with the download part of that and deal with logging in and such, I hacked together https://code.launchpad.net/~jamestait/+junk/click-support-tools
<JamesTait> kalikiana, note the word *hacked* in there. ;) It isn't pretty, but it does work.
<zmaj> in qt creator...in my devices tab,I only have a broken 'cat:' emulator...whenever I try to remove it,it reappears when I restart qt creator
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: do you know if we meant to have the ToC at the top of http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/online-accounts-developer-guide/?
<dpm> dholbach, I don't know, I think mardy passed the html doc to mhall119
<mardy> dpm, dholbach: correct, I prepared the HTML file as you see it, but then I don't know if the ToC should be there or not
<rpadovani> dpm, will do
<mardy> dholbach: I think that at list the biggest sections should have a ToC: "OA for application developers" vs "OA for service developers"
<dholbach> mardy, I'm happy either way - I just felt like I hadn't seen this on other articles on developer.u.c before
<dholbach> and just wanted to ask back
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntu online summit to start in 7 minutes: come join http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22327/intro-by-michael-hall-keynote-by-rick-spencer/
<rpadovani> sigh, I'm at uni all today, cannot join anything :/
<akiva-thinkpad> rpadovani, dawww
<akiva-thinkpad> can you skip class and tell your prof that you got super important stuff todo?
<rpadovani> akiva-thinkpad, lol, I already skipped two weeks to go to devices sprint, cannot skip other lessons
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<t1mp> rpadovani: if you put only one earplug, with the other ear you can still listen to the lectures :)
<rpadovani> t1mp, could be interesting :D
<balloons> rpadovani, I support you doing well in school. No worries about missing the sessions
<rpadovani> :-)
<kalikiana> JamesTait: I think I'll make do with typing the names in the store for now… maybe there's even a slim chance this actually makes it into the store proper some day
<kalikiana> thanks anyway
<kalikiana> different thing: is there a way to let a web app keep running while music is playing? libre.fm keeps stopping in the middle of a song
<ogra_> kalikiana, no
<kalikiana> meh. today is not my lucky day I guess :-]
<ogra_> kalikiana, but there is work to integrate the webapp backend with media-hub
<ogra_> shoul eb done by RTM hopefully
<ogra_> so your playback will go on, the app will be stopped though
<Elleo> kalikiana: when I have a bit of free time I'll write a proper libre.fm client rather than just the webapp
<Elleo> kalikiana: then I can get it to give media hub a big playlist in advance
<akiva-thinkpad> just a reminder; the online summit has started https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvKXxp2y3xw#t=16
<akiva-thinkpad> join #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<kalikiana> Elleo: that would be sweet!
 * kalikiana hugs Elleo
<Elleo> :)
<Elleo> kalikiana: also vaguely working on a libre.fm scope: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-vfuw3Nn_7Co/VFbXrpApqLI/AAAAAAAAAp0/OqrBV_sZ0cY/w426-h757/librefm-scope.png
<Elleo> kalikiana: but that's more to be able to dowload music straight to the music app, rather than for listening to the radio streams
<kalikiana> Elleo: hmm for me it's mostly: listen, listen, listen, listen, download, listen…
<kalikiana> looks nice, though
<Elleo> kalikiana: yeah, that's my general approach too; but that doesn't fit so well with the scope concept, so I'm probably not going to be doing radio stuff in the scope
<Elleo> kalikiana: and the app will have a download button that sends stuff to the music app (or anything else that receives music) too
<kalikiana> Elleo: maybe there can be a Listen button per album or artist
<kalikiana> and behind the scenes whether it's streamed or cached, I don't mind, I just don't need to download everything
<kalikiana> (well, at least as long as I have no spare SD for this phone, I can't download much :-|)
<Elleo> kalikiana: yeah, that'd be good
<dslul> if i have a list type in a setting, how can i get the string selected? config["listname"].get_string() does not work
<mihir> nik90: you around ?
<nik90> mihir: yeah, attending the uos sessions, what's up?
<mihir> nik90: great , got some question if you have time !!
<nik90> mihir: shoot
<mihir> nik90: with respect to new design , we might have to use bottom edge with multiple views , then how do we maintain pagestake ?
<nik90> mihir: what do you mean? You can continue to use pagestack alongside the bottom edge component.
<nik90> mihir: clock app uses a regular pagestack combined with the bottomedge
<mihir> nik90: hmm okay.
<dholbach> akiva-thinkpad, I placed your session on the schedule tomorrow
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, cool beans
<dholbach> brilliant
<mihir> nik90: i see this error and also noticed that you've encountered the same issue
<mihir> qml: WARNING! Do not put Page/Tabs/PageStack inside another Page because that causes confusion which is the active page that sets the title and actions.
<mihir> nik90: can we ignore this , application is behaving as exptected though.
<mihir> expected*
<nik90> mihir: yeah that can be ignored. I see that in the address book as well
<dholbach> UOS session about "App/Scope development training events" - starting in 10m at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22365/community-1411-appdev-events/
<mihir> nik90: okay great :)
<mihir> balloons: ping
<mihir> popey: bottom edge is on his way :D
<mihir> \m/
<balloons> mihir, pong
<mihir> balloons: i am trying to implement bottom edge in calendar.
<mihir> balloons: how can we achieve this in AP, i have no clue.
<balloons> mihir, totally doable. you just generate the swipe.
<balloons> mihir, the clock ap test has this. you can copy
<mihir> balloons: okay, great , let me look at that.
<brendand> nik90, clock asks for location now?
<kalikiana> anyone interested in testing/ reviewing U1Db.Query improvements to export role names? https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/indexRoles/+merge/211771
 * kalikiana added some tests and improved the example
<nik90> brendand: yes
<nik90> brendand: we show it in the main page
<brendand> nik90, could that be causing the test failures?
<nik90> it was in the pipeline for a long time. Was waiting for the location service to be reliable before merging it.
<nik90> brendand: hmm I doubt it
<nik90> brendand: the bottom edge relies on the alarm model to be loaded before showing it.
<brendand> nik90, so you added code to dismiss the dialog?
<nik90> brendand: no I didn't
<nik90> brendand: I haven't thought about it since I usually run the tests on my laptop and phone where I have already granted access to the location
<brendand> nik90, ahem
<brendand> nik90, that won't fly in ci
<nik90> brendand: isn't there a way to see a video of what's happening when running the test in ci?
<brendand> nik90, not on the dashboard since its run on hardware there
<brendand> nik90, probably there is video from the ci jenkins job
<nik90> I guess then location could be the point of failure then
<nik90> brendand: if this is it, then it should cause **all** clock tests to fail
<nik90> not just the alarm tests
<brendand> nik90, they are all failing
<nik90> then location is the failing point
<nik90> brendand: Do you have a link to the code that the camera app uses to get past this issue?
<nik90> I can have a branch up and ready asap and you could check if that passes with ci
<brendand> nik90, that would be the code where it doesn't show the trust prompt
<brendand> nik90, ask Kaleo about it
<nik90> brendand: ok.. so is the dialog blocked only while running the tests or all the time?
<kalikiana> gah… again this crap trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/PushNotifications/plugins.qmltypes', which is also in package qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-push-notifications-plugin:amd64 0.1-0ubuntu1
 * kalikiana really looking forward to click updates on desktop
<brendand> nik90, it only gets in the way of running the tests
<nik90> ok
<nik90> kalikiana: you got to stop signing your email since I cant read them on dekko :P
<kalikiana> nik90: let's team up and tickle Daniel until he has no choice but to fix that :-D
<nik90> :P
<nik90> DanChapman: ^^^^^
<nik90> :D
 * kalikiana tickles DanChapman
<DanChapman> nik90 kalikiana: Hah!, yeah it's a right pain in the **** atm. There should be support for multipart/signed in the next few weeks. For composition though that that will be some time further down the line
<mihir> balloons: i did try something similar but couldn't succeed , i'll try more.
<mihir> and will ping you back
<kalikiana> DanChapman: reading would be a great start!
<balloons> mihir, kk
<mihir> balloons: if you get sometime you can  play around that , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/bottomEdge/+merge/241590
 * kalikiana off for dinner, very hunrgy now due to that person called cheeseburger having come up all the time in the keynote
<akiva-is-yellow> Question; was the "Why Go" session cancelled? I don't see it on the schedule.
<t1mp> akiva-is-yellow: I can see it in the list of unscheduled meetings
<t1mp> akiva-is-yellow: I don't know what happened to it
<akiva-is-yellow> t1mp, wierd
<t1mp> akiva-is-yellow: who scheduled it?
<akiva-is-yellow> DPM I think... nik90 said he moved some things around
<akiva-is-yellow> DPM was supposed to get the speaker. it was scheduled for today
<popey> akiva-is-yellow: dpm asked me to
<popey> i removed it
<akiva-is-yellow> popey, okay thanks
 * akiva-is-yellow goes delete the reddit post :P
<popey> heh
<popey> sorry
<mihir> renatu: ping
<renatu> mihir, hi
<mihir> hi renatu
<mihir> renatu: i am trying to use bottomEdge , but facing some issue in refreshing object, i just wanted to make sure i am not doing anything wrong.
<mihir> renatu: this is what is happening ---> http://youtu.be/b5DglmkGcbo
<akiva-is-yellow> Quote: "At the moment we do "Punch people in the face" out of the box".
<mihir> the object refreshed  ,  on second swipe .
<renatu> mihir, what is the problem?
<mihir> renatu: the problem is when i swipe and open bottom edge , it doesn't take latest property value.
<mihir> renatu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8968664/
<mihir> so in the above example case, dayStart keep changing on each swipe.
<mihir> renatu: so it takes the older dayStart value instead of new one.
<renatu> mihir, this is expected the component is create only once
<mihir> renatu: how can we avoid this , as in calendar , we change values on each swipes
<mihir> renatu: but when i open second time , it takes correct value , why is that?
<renatu> mihir, the component is created at the application startup and stay alive until you dismiss the page
<renatu> after dismiss the page it will reload the component
<mihir> renatu: hmm but if you notice on video , i am not dismissing the component, i just back and open again using bottom edge.
<renatu> mihir, do you want to update the "date" with a most recent value?
<mihir> renatu: yes
<renatu> dismissing == hide the component
<mihir> renatu: here is MP , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/bottomEdge/+merge/241590
<renatu> mihir, you can track "isReady" property (this property is set to TRUE when the page is fully visible)
<renatu> or, "bottomEdgePageLoaded" which is set to "true" when the page is loaded
<renatu> the second one can cause problems since the page can be loaded and stay invisible for a while
<mihir> renatu: i did try that , but i might be doing it wrong.
<renatu> I recommend you to create a page with empty time and set the time when the "isReady" property change to true
<mihir> renatu: this is how i am doing it right now , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8969256/
<renatu> this does not work
<renatu> mihir, I recommend you to create a page with empty time and set the time when the "isReady" property change to true
<mihir> renatu: okay , you mean to say when currentDay time is being set , have i understood correct?
<renatu> mihir, or set the bottomEdgePageSource with a QML file
<mihir> renatu: okay
<mihir> i'll try and will update you.
<renatu> mihir, something like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8969351/
<renatu> mihir, this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8969361/
<mihir> renatu: may be this should work , let me try.
<mihir> renatu: nope that didn't work, it always pass null instead of assinged value
<mihir> renatu: i did this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8969463/
<mihir> renatu: if you need full source code for reference , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8969465/
<renatu> could you print the value that you have in the currentDay on the implementation of onIsReadyChanged, and check if it is a valid value
<renatu> check if it is called
<mihir> renatu: it is being called
<dpm> hi akiva-is-yellow, I've tried hard to get a speaker, but the two I approached ended up declining, sorry :/
<mihir> renatu: it prints actual value , qml: Current Day is  Thu Nov 20 00:00:00 2014 GMT+0530
<mihir> qml: Current Day is  Fri Nov 21 00:00:00 2014 GMT+0530
<akiva-is-yellow> dpm, np; I didn't have any luck either.
<renatu> mihir, ok then report a bug I will take a look later
<renatu> sorry
<mihir> renatu: this is how printed, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8969593/
<mihir> renatu: sure i'll do that.
<mihir> renatu: shall I file it in address-book?\
<renatu> yes
<mihir> renatu: okay thanks for your help !!
<dpm> mzanetti, any idea what is causing the test to fail? https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/uriHandler/+merge/239961 it seems the arguments are not being read correctly by looking at
<dpm> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/172/testReport/junit/reminders.tests.test_reminders/RemindersTestCaseWithAccount/test_add_notebook_must_append_it_to_list/
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... I did drop the -testability argument
<mzanetti> dpm: because that should have landed in Qt by now
<mzanetti> but I can add it back if still needed
<dpm> I've no idea, that's an area I'm not familiar with
<rpadovani> dpm, davidcalle I just send a mail to ubuntu phone list about the error I have with the scope, hope it's clear enough, please add other details if you think are needed
<dpm> great, thanks rpadovani!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: edit mode should be ready for testing now
<rpadovani> mzanetti, cool, I'll do after dinner
<rpadovani> tomorrow only appointment in the morning is the reminders hangout, so I can go to bed later \o/
<davidcalle> rpadovani, thanks! That's very thoughtful :)
<renatu> mihir, I did a quick test and the property is getting set correct, the problem is that the NewEvent page does not care about the date value after the component loaded
<renatu> mihir, you need to fix that on NewEvent component
<renatu> mihir, to update the fields if the value of date change
 * popey pokes balloons - let me know when you're about.
<kenvandine> popey, don't pop balloons
<popey> lolz
<balloons> I'm about
<balloons> what's up popey?
<popey> lets talk music
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> do we have a bug for these failures?
<ahayzen> popey, errrm balloons we had a few bugs related to music mocking IIRC?
<ahayzen> balloons, or was that the bug about the new way to mock that i'm thinking of?
<balloons> ahayzen, popey this is the metabug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-session/+bug/1376423
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376423 in Ubuntu Touch session manager "Provide script to set up a temporary user session" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> balloons, what/where were the changes you did to calendar and are they likely to work with music/mediascanner?
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks for the link, too many bugs lol
<balloons> ahayzen, we have been gutting all the mocking stuff out in anticipation of that bug being fixed. So we've tried not to mock anything, or as little as possible
<balloons> for music that might mean the device shreds your music folder on the device when run
<ahayzen> hmm
<balloons> we sort of expect the session to be correct on device.
<balloons> we can make some allowances on the desktop if they are easily done
<popey> This looks to me like something that isn't a high priority for anyone?
<popey> Except those of us affected by it.
<popey> makes me think we should submit the app for inclusion into the image given it's no worse than it was before.
<ahayzen> +1
<ogra_> ++
<ahayzen> balloons, is there no way to workaround the issue? (or is it not worth it?) and what is the timeframe for this new mocking?
<balloons> the timeframe is not this month sadly. pitti is working on it, but hasn't started yet
<balloons> so do not wait for it
<popey> ok, I'll submit it for review then.
<balloons> ahayzen, the workaround is to assume a clean env on the phone
<ahayzen> balloons, but how do we 'fix' the issue? lol
<balloons> which is ok for now as in the dashboard it is clean
<ahayzen> balloons, ugh that is nasty :/ ... i don't wanna lose my 8GB of music on device ;)
<balloons> on the desktop, we can mock
<ahayzen> ..or 50GB on desktop
<balloons> ahayzen, or figure out why it's not working manually
<ahayzen> vthompson, you been following this ^^ ?
<balloons> ahayzen, I thought you had done that already so I was comfortable with music because of it
<balloons> I didn't realize it broke again
<ahayzen> balloons, i believe it may be related to that extra env var we put in to 'fix' it at one point
<balloons> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-v-testability
<ahayzen> balloons, it has been broken for ages...but originally we thought it was autopilot itself as it was around the time of every app failing CI lol
<ahayzen> popey, so recommendations? i guess we should investigate (remind ourselves why) it is failing and see if we can do anything for the short term?
<ogra_> balloons, note that a green image is one criteria we have for the golden milestone ...
<ogra_> so the tests need to pass
<popey> My recommendation is we get someone from the QA team to fix it. ☻
<balloons> ahayzen, so the new app Ap
<balloons> the the remix AP tests; they are broken, or they work but ?
<ogra_> and music is the only app that currently has huge amounts of failures ... the landing team ignored them since we knew there was a new app in the pipe
<ahayzen> balloons, they work on desktop but not device
<balloons> ahayzen, and why not on device?
<ahayzen> balloons, exactly the same as trunk
<ogra_> all other tests pass ...
<ahayzen> balloons, because the mocking fails
<ahayzen> balloons, or thats what i thought
<balloons> ahayzen, ok, so we should actually look and just get them passing
<ogra_> i guess the question is why is it the only app that doesnt pass
<ogra_> therev seems t be something special about it
<vthompson> ahayzen, balloons sorry, I'm late to this party
<ahayzen> ogra_, when it was working we had to do some fun and games to get mediascanner2 mocking to work
<balloons> the underlying issue is there isn't a helper for mediascanner
<ahayzen> popey, you may want to hold the click...
<popey> why?
<ahayzen> popey, we've been talking to jdstrand about a bug and know what it is i suspect a fix will be soon
<balloons> so it's up to music to deal with the fallout. The QA team is addressing this lack of testability this cycle with the services providers, but until then we have what we have
<ogra_> but why does that not fail in i.e. gallery ?
<ahayzen> popey, basically delete any track that is in one of your playlists from your device and then the playlist appears empty
<ogra_> i assume it uses as much of mediascanner as the music app
<balloons> if you don't depend on platform services heavily you aren't as encumbered
<popey> ahayzen: I will file a bug but not add it to the sheet, so I can add it to the sheet when we're ready. just ignore the bug from me which will be coming shortly
<ahayzen> ogra_, our tests are in python not c++ so we can't access some of the mediasacnner helper methods?
<vthompson> balloons, ahayzen is it worth going back to the old way of not mocking just as a short term solution?
<ahayzen> popey, cool i'll let you know when we are clear to go again :)
<popey> k
<balloons> vthompson, that was my recommendation. We gutted the mocking from everyone else
<ogra_> ahayzen, gallery does just uas AP and pythong too i think ... perhaps it is a good start to look at these tests
<ogra_> *use
 * ogra_ cant type anymore after a loooong day
<balloons> I mean I'm sure they will work without the mocking.. you will just lose your music
<balloons> ahayzen, so what branch should I pull?
<vthompson> If that's what we need to do to get a check mark for inclusion then I think it's the best option
<balloons> I'll propose something
<ahayzen> balloons, lp:music-app/remix is the latest remix
<balloons> just making sure
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I spent 39 minutes to test functionality, and I didn't read the code yet!
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/new-edit-mode/+merge/241226
<popey> thanks balloons
<rpadovani> it's awesome anyway, I think a lot of apps could use this code :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: a lot of those issues are in the TextEdit though
<mzanetti> meh... you've been testing too good :D
<mzanetti> some of those I was aware, but decided its too much work... like the clicking twice of the list button
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I just reported all issues, the ones that are about textedit we have to report upstream and link in our bugtracker :-) None of them are too annoying, could be merged right now IMO
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I'll go through your list and fix what's fixable with a reasonable amount of work
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: in the meantime I fixed this one for real: https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/uriHandler/+merge/239961
<mzanetti> lets hope jenkins shuts up on it
<mzanetti> noooo. I comitted a po change
<popey> DanChapman: seen https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/new-edit-mode/+merge/241226  ?
<popey> something that might be useful in dekko?
<mzanetti> popey: here's a screenshot with some example stuff (in case you want to blog about it :P)
<mzanetti> http://i.imgur.com/dejnDU7.png
 * popey hugs mzanetti 
<ogra_> popey, geez, stop suggesting dekko features before reading signed multipart messages works !
<ogra_> :)
<popey> hhe
<mzanetti> lol
<popey> patches welcome :þ
<DanChapman> ogra_ or just don't sign your messages :-D
<DanChapman> popey: mzanetti that looks awesome!! :-D
<ogra_> i could just always use dekko ... then i wouldnt sign :)
<mzanetti> DanChapman: there's a class called "FormattingHelper" in reminders. you can attach it to a TextEdit and it'll give you nice qml properties to set this stuff
<mzanetti> DanChapman: it still needs a bit more love... rpadovani can tell you about it :D
<mzanetti> DanChapman: but I think its a good start
<mzanetti> feel free to copy it and ask me for help on how to use it
<mzanetti> DanChapman: speaking of features to be implemented before signed multipart messages, what happened to the default BCC setting? Did I just miss it or were there problems implementing it?
<DanChapman> mzanetti: ok great thanks. I'll take a look at it later! Re: bcc that is coming in the next update. I needed to get the multiple sender identities in first. so you will be able to either multi-select any of your current identities to add to cc/bcc or provide a string list of "Other addresses".
<mzanetti> ah, I see
<mzanetti> cool stuff :) thanks
<ogra_> mzanetti, where is <blink> !
<ogra_> making text red but no <blink> doesnt work :P
<mzanetti> lol
 * mzanetti checks if QML supports that
<rpadovani> next step: smiles support, focusing on (b2b)
<mzanetti> ogra_: nope :(
<mzanetti> not even the WebView
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> they are good citizens
<mzanetti> how can they drop the 90's just like that
<mzanetti> smileys support is something I actually miss in the messages app
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm testing / playing with it now https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/drop-ap-mocking/+merge/241627
<ahayzen> balloons, just saw that...how can i sanely test it?
<ahayzen> balloons, move Music->Music.old or something?
<ahayzen> as in without losing my music
<balloons> ahayzen, yep.. but fair warning, I've not yet run on the device, only dekstop
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll wait :)
<balloons> desktop was still safe from music.. ahayzen to be fair there is no removal of music actually
<balloons> the tests will just fail is all, and you'll get the 3 new music in there
<balloons> but yea, waiting is good
<ahayzen> ah ok balloons it just assumes there is nothing in Music
<balloons> ahayzen, right
<ahayzen> cool i understand now
<ahayzen> balloons, i assume all the tests pass on device still :P as we've only been able to run on desktop
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm thinking for the non-mock stuff on devices we won't patch mediascanner either
<ahayzen> balloons, erm we need to somehow ensure that mediascanner2 has actually scanned the files if we don't patch
<ahayzen> balloons, that was the reason we used to patch in the early days
<balloons> ahayzen, in theory that should happen automagically right?
<balloons> no harm in leaving it.. it's patching now, but . . .
<ahayzen> balloons, problem is you don't know when..it could happen too late...unlikely but could
<ahayzen> vthompson, any thoughts? ^^
<balloons> ahayzen, we could wait for it
<ahayzen> balloons, i think you could probably get away with removing it as by the time the app starts and AP finds the window it will have indexed it
<balloons> ahayzen, probably something worth having as a test somewhere.. maybe better in mediascanner
<ahayzen> balloons, only bad thing i can think of is if the models suddenly refresh lol
<ahayzen> balloons, there were talks of making there helper methods visible in python?
<balloons> what do you mean?
<ahayzen> let me find an example hang on
<ahayzen> balloons, eg here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-mediascanner/trunk/view/head:/tests/test-music-scope.cpp#L54
<ahayzen> balloons, they call methods to populate ms2 i think elopio ? mentioned it would be nice if we had them in python then we could just call them
<ahayzen> balloons, but anyway the more important thing at the moment is to get autopilot running not the patching...yet
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh right, exactly.
<balloons> they need to provide us with helpers
<vthompson> balloons, so what are the changes doing, still mocking the ms2 db?
<ahayzen> vthompson, assuming there is nothing in Music
<balloons> vthompson, at the moment yes, but trying to remove that too
 * balloons testing the initial commit
<balloons> blows up nicely as expected :-)
<ahayzen> :/
<popey> hah
<ahayzen> "as expected"
<vthompson> balloons, did you move your music outside of $HOME?
<vthompson> If it's in home I think it will still get rescanned
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah this is what i was saying, but we don't know *when* it is rescanned
<balloons> vthompson, I have no music on this device.. I don't think, let me see
<vthompson> ahayzen, right away I'd figure
<ahayzen> vthompson, i *think* we could get away with not patching the db though?
<balloons> the device will assume it's clean, and that mediascanner will pick up the files
<vthompson> ahayzen, exactly, I don't think we need to patch
<ahayzen> vthompson, well if you copy something over MTP with music app running notice the delay until the models are refreshed but i think it is minimal
<balloons> we can add a check to wait for it to pick them up
<vthompson> ahayzen, balloons but if we don't patch, we might get phantom errors if ms2 doesn't see the files in time
<ahayzen> ...but would we still need to patch desktop? or am i now totally confused
<balloons> vthompson, on the desktop the full mocking is still occuring, which we'll leave for now for convience sake
<balloons> vthompson, right. so maybe we want more control, that's still a question.. I'm playing now
<vthompson> balloons, yea, makes sense to leave it in there. We probably just don't want to mock the db on the device
<ahayzen> +1
<balloons> I'm shooting for no mocking on device
<vthompson> if you want to somewhat safely move your music so it's not seen, you can probably do a "mv Music .Music" so it's invisible to ms2
<vthompson> balloons, maybe we'll need to mock the app's db though? otherwise it might see recent items
<balloons> vthompson, interesting.. that's a question at you I suppose
<ahayzen> vthompson, on device it is assuming to be a clean setup as it would be in CI
<balloons> right ^^
<ahayzen> vthompson, so when we run it would be up to us to clear out dbs
<ahayzen> *our
<ahayzen> ...as in manually
<balloons> lol, I have music, it sees it :-)
<vthompson> ahayzen, I suppose that's reasonable
<balloons> and my recent
<ahayzen> balloons, clear your .local/share/com.ubuntu.music/
<ahayzen> and maybe your .config/com.ubuntu.music
<ahayzen> vthompson, what tab do the tests assume you start on? or do they just always switch straight away?
<balloons> hmm.. so things are running, but mediascanner might not play nice
<vthompson> ahayzen, should start in Albums
<vthompson> each time
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah the app itself..but i think the tests always move to another tab anyway so it doesn't matter?
<balloons> we'll start simple and have a clean device
<ahayzen> yeah otherwise the restoring of queue could break some tests as well lol
<balloons> cool
 * balloons runs full test suite
<ahayzen> balloons, are you using adt-run instead of phablet-test-run to run the tests?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes
<ahayzen> balloons, cool just checking so i know when i test :)
<balloons> ahayzen, you'll need http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/a/autopkgtest/autopkgtest_3.7.1_all.deb and make sure you pass the password for the device
<ahayzen> balloons, ok thanks :)
<vthompson> balloons, ahayzen do you think the tests might have issues if during the course of the test suite it adds an item to the recent?
<ahayzen> vthompson, i don't think so
<ahayzen> vthompson, i don't think  the tests ever look at recent?
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, but it'd dictate which tab is started on
<vthompson> I get this when I try to run:
<vthompson> FileExistsError: [Errno 17] File exists: '/home/phablet/.cache/mediascanner-2.0'
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah but the first thing all the tests do is move to another tab?
<ahayzen> vthompson, the bigger issue is it restoring the queue
<vthompson> hm, queue too
<ahayzen> vthompson, as the queue count is then incorrect which it does check for
<ahayzen> balloons, are we able to clear .local/share/com.ubuntu.music before/after each test?
<balloons> ahayzen, vthompson we can think about wiping the db only on click.. But I'd rather not remove any files I think for safety
<ahayzen> balloons, i think we may have to
<ahayzen> balloons, otherwise some tests may fail
<ahayzen> balloons, but they may be ok so try it without first
<balloons> ahayzen, doing a full run, no mocking with non-clean db and non-clean mediascanner
<ahayzen> yep :) balloons how is it going?
 * balloons looks at log
<balloons> ahayzen, some failures
<balloons> ahayzen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8972709/
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<balloons> ahayzen, that's really raw. I'll make tweaks now to remove the db and mediascanner db each time
<ahayzen> this one seems strange... StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'LibraryListModel' and properties {'objectName': 'trackQueue'}.
<ahayzen> and StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'MusicaddtoPlaylist' and properties {'objectName': 'addToPlaylistPage'}. also seems odd
<mzanetti> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/new-edit-mode/+merge/241226/comments/594431
<balloons> ahayzen, same error on music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_add_song_to_queue_from_albums_page even removing the db first
<ahayzen> balloons, it seems weird surely the Queue should be there :P
<jdstrand> ahayzen, vthompson: fyi, since I will be driving my car in a bit, I snagged playlists.js and copied it into place, and playlists work great :)
<ahayzen> jdstrand, sweet thanks for testing :)
<jdstrand> I'll grab the new click when it becomes available too
<balloons> ahayzen, well do you want to have a play with it now or ?
<balloons> would you like to merge the basic changes in https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/drop-ap-mocking/+merge/241627 or ?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, great work, thanks! I'm bit worried about the focus, but I think autofocus could help a lot
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah, it helps indeed
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm not sure why it is doing that...i can take a look... ideally we want to get autopilot passing :) so i reckon work on your mp until it passes?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I also move the cursor to the end so in 99% of the cases you would just start typing now
<mzanetti> rpadovani: if you want something else, you want to tap above it and there the issue doesn't happen because there is text
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yes, you're right. I do some tests, then I can approve it I think. Do you want to wait dpm to top approve?
<mzanetti> I don't mind :) If I put it up for review in my opinion it's good enough :P So it's up to you guys
<ahayzen> balloons, are all your latest changes pushed?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I did see some weirdness with checkboxes disappearing, so there might be a bug somewhere still... let me know if you can reproduce, otherwise I guess I'll find it sooner or later
<balloons> ahayzen, yep
<ahayzen> balloons, right now to destroy my device lol
<balloons> ahayzen, we can work it till things pass no worries
<ahayzen> :)
<balloons> ahayzen, lol, backup your Music folder and everything should be fine
<ahayzen> moved my Music folder to Music.old, created a new Music folder and then restarted
<balloons> ahayzen, I think vthompson said to make it .Music instead so mediascanner doesn't pick it up
<balloons> probably smart
<ahayzen> ah yes
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I can reproduce it 100% of times: the height of the image of box is set to 0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8972832/
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh, this is simpler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8972846/
<balloons> ahayzen, dinner time for me, back later
<ahayzen> balloons, cool thanks for the work so far
<balloons> ahayzen, let me make that branch a team branch
<ahayzen> balloons, good plan :)
 * ahayzen better have dinner soon as well
<balloons> done
<mzanetti> rpadovani: interesting...
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ah... I know what it is
<mzanetti> you don't have grid units exported
<mzanetti> will fix
<rpadovani> mzanetti, great!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: pushed
<ahayzen> balloons, "Failed to update click AppArmor rules: no root privileges in testbed"
<rpadovani> mzanetti, works well now :-) I also read the code and, as I understand, seems good, so approve and top approved :D
<mzanetti> awesome :)
<rpadovani> Well, as soon as my network works :/
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> rpadovani has netnonworks
<mzanetti> rpadovani: the next reminders release is really going to be a great one :)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, sure! It will be legen - wait for it - dary :D
<balloons> ahayzen, did you pass -p ?
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah realised that just then mucked up the actual cmd
<ahayzen> now whats happenning "adt-virt-ssh: WARNING: ssh connection failed."
<balloons> adt-run ubuntu-calculator-app/ com.ubuntu.calculator_1.3.283_all.click --- ssh -s adb -p 1234
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm doing ... ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_play_pause_library" adt-run --click com.ubuntu.music --- ssh -s adb -p PASS
<balloons> ahayzen, looks good
<balloons> ahayzen, well actually...
<ahayzen> it did work but now it doesn't
<balloons> ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_play_pause_library" adt-run test_folder --click com.ubuntu.music --- ssh -s adb -p PASS
<ahayzen> balloons, test folder being? on the desktop?
<balloons> yep, pass the branch folder
<balloons> since you want adt to use the tests from the local branch not the ones from trunk
<ahayzen> well i may have pushed them manually by my adb seems broken i'm restarting
<ahayzen> balloons, what does this mean? "adt-virt-ssh: WARNING: ssh connection failed. Retrying in 3 seconds..."
<balloons> means what it says.. is everything connected?
<ahayzen> balloons, i can run adb shell or phablet-shell and do what i want
<balloons> is the password correct?
<ahayzen> yep
<ahayzen> without a password it actually connects...just then can't install packages
<vthompson> I get Ran 18 tests and 5 failed.... one was probably because I forgot to delete my playlists
<ahayzen> vthompson, \o/
<ahayzen> vthompson, after the playlists test i guess it would need to clear the db or is there only 1 test that touches playlists?
<ahayzen> vthompson, do you know which 5 failed?
<vthompson> ahayzen, getting a list now
<vthompson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8973779/
<vthompson> ahayzen, ^ the list
<ahayzen> vthompson, interesting
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'm running again just to verify it's the same
<ahayzen> vthompson, can you try with clearing the db before running
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, but that'd really only affect the first test. the only other thing we store is the queue
<ahayzen> vthompson, as in on each run so it is afresh for each test
<vthompson> ahayzen, hmmm, the queue is probably what's doing it!
<ahayzen> vthompson, just add to the setup and delete of .local/share/com.ubuntu.music
<vthompson> right, but I think the issue is we check the queue and assume it should be 0
<vthompson> it can be whatever it was previously
 * balloons embarks on an upgrade
<ahayzen> vthompson, yep and u may need to clear the settings as well otherwise it'll try to restore the queueIndex ?
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, but that should be valid, right?
<ahayzen> vthompson, not if your not restoring the queue? as we'll be clearing the queue
<ahayzen> vthompson, or are you saying we should mod the tests?
<vthompson> I say we should just mod the tests, I guess. Maybe we should mod the setup you're saying?
<vthompson> ^ I suppose moding the setup might be better
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah i don't mind either
<ahayzen> vthompson, *some* of the tests read the current queue count and then figure out what it should be but others assume 0
<ahayzen> vthompson, i guess we should really assume a clean env between each test?
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, that'd be the best methodology
<ahayzen> vthompson, so clearing the db/settings is the better option assuming ^^ ?
<vthompson> This time I got 3 failures, but 2 of them were not in the same list of failures last time?
<vthompson> ahayzen, agreed
<ahayzen> magic
<ahayzen> vthompson, we may have some waits to add with the defer'd/incubating we have now?
<vthompson> ahayzen, that's also possible
<ahayzen> vthompson, what were the failures?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'm using phablet-test-run so I can pick off and debug certain tests
<ahayzen> vthompson, i was just wonder what the traceback was that usually gives you a clue
<vthompson> This time? It was test_mp3, test_artists_tab_album (like last time) and test_swipe_to_delete_song
<ahayzen> vthompson, could you put the full output into pastebin?
<vthompson> yea, it almost looks like the app crashes
<ahayzen> oh god
<ahayzen> ah damn i was using the wrong ap tests no wonder phablet-test-run wasn't working :P
<vthompson> ahayzen, you still didn't/hadn't done a provision?
<ahayzen> vthompson, no i pushed the tests from on of my columnflow branches :P
<vthompson> ahayzen, here's a single failure http://paste.ubuntu.com/8974061/
<vthompson> hm, I get some apparmor related failures, I think, now
<ahayzen> yeah i'm getting loads of them
<ahayzen> this used to be easy to run
<ahayzen> i managed to run a test \o/
<vthompson> ahayzen, maybe I don't get the failure when I run the full suite
<ahayzen> vthompson, have you added lines to clear the dbs before/after each test?
<vthompson> nope, have not done that yet
<ahayzen> vthompson, i guess it should restore the settings as well incase the test assume that repeat/shuffle are set to their defaults?
<ahayzen> vthompson, although i *think* most of the tests cover that
<ahayzen> vthompson, on my first run I got... Ran 18 tests in 370.854s FAILED (failures=5)
<vthompson> hm, pull now and lets try. I added a change to delete the Databases dir
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-13
<ahayzen> vthompson, heh i've just started a similar thing
<ahayzen> vthompson, i still wonder if the settings one needs to be wiped as well
<vthompson> ahayzen, maybe. Something broke for me. The app won't play music--the tracks don't seem valid. I see no errors in the logs though
<ahayzen> vthompson, i aborted mine as i wanted to tweak it a bit more
<ahayzen> rpadovani, when is the duckduckgo scope landing on my device it looks awesome :)
<rpadovani> ahayzen, thanks :-) Hope very soon, I want to have a working version - atm you cannot click on results, so it's useless :-)
<ahayzen> rpadovani, aww but the progress looks good so far :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, Ran 18 tests in 395.359s OK
<ahayzen> vthompson, do i push my changes?
<vthompson> ooo, ahayzen yes do so. I can't verify anything now because music won't play :(
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool will do
<rpadovani> ahayzen, it's quite easy to develop a scope, tutorials are easy and template is good for everything. And DuckDuck rocks hard. My final destination is to implement all of this:
<rpadovani> https://duck.co/ia
<ahayzen> rpadovani, ah cool :) i use duckduckgo all the time so it'll probably be one of my default scopes :)
<rpadovani> all that data are waiting only a pretty interface :-)
<rpadovani> \o/
<rpadovani> ahayzen, are you developing a scopes for the contest?
<rpadovani> (and noob english question, is scopes plural form of scope?)
<ahayzen> rpadovani, nope sole focus is getting music-app in the store lol
<rpadovani> ahayzen, that is a great focus :-) I want to use it on desktop, because I don't like any of the music player I tried
<ahayzen> rpadovani, its pretty awesome on the desktop now as well :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, pushed and commented
<rpadovani> \o/
<vthompson> ahayzen, woot
<ahayzen> vthompson, just gonna run again to double check
<vthompson> so now both the db's are cleared
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah do you agree with my diff?
<vthompson> I want to see if I can get my device working again, but I'd like balloons or someone to run to double check
<ahayzen> vthompson, note i just wipe the whole dir not just Databases...which also conveniently fits within the 79char limit :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, I didn't think we'd need to clear the settings as we ensure the shuffle/repeat is in the state we need... but it doesn't hurt
<ahayzen> vthompson, well it clears queueIndex which could cause console errors as well remember
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, and the queue is cleared... so the index should be
<ahayzen> vthompson, it makes sense :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, have you tried restarting your device?
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, let me push a click and see if maybe the music files got corrupted or something
<ahayzen> vthompson, i push everything manually across don't try click-buddy aha
<ahayzen> *trust
<ahayzen> vthompson, it passed again \o/
<popey> \o/
<ahayzen> popey, we have working autopilot \o/ ... at least on my N4 :)
<popey> super stuff.
<vthompson> ahayzen, woot, rebooting with a new click as well seemed to bring the app back into a working state. Running now
<ahayzen> vthompson, sweet
<ahayzen> popey, this the mp if you haven't been following https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/drop-ap-mocking/+merge/241631
 * popey click-buddy's it
<ahayzen> popey, note to run it on your device you'll have to move all your music elsewhere and you'll lose your playlists
<popey> meh
<ahayzen> popey, as in to run autopilot
<popey> music shmusic
<popey> it's all backed up in the cloud
<popey> or something
<ahayzen> popey, but assuming that lands as #738 at some point the readme is ready, so as soon as it is merged you can probably fire off click builds
<ahayzen> popey, heh that is what they tell us anyway "in the cloud"
<popey> hm, should "phablet-test-run -v music_app" work?
<popey> FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.music'
<popey> among other interesting messages
<ahayzen> ah hmm
<ahayzen> vthompson, guess it fails if the dir doesn't exist?
<ahayzen> popey, let me patch it up
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, good call. Thanks for breaking things popey!
<vthompson> ahayzen, Ran 18 tests in 438.598s
<ahayzen> vthompson, popey pushed try pulling now
<ahayzen> vthompson, ...did they pass?
<vthompson> ahayzen, yep. I'll pull, remove both directories, and retest for the issue popey is seeing
<ahayzen> vthompson, thanks :) but its sounds like we've got this sorted
<popey> \o/
<popey> thats better
<popey> haha, only just realised one of the songs in the test suite is from the old nokia advert
<popey> nicely done
<vthompson> ahayzen, the only thing I think we kinda need is a README telling devs/testers to do a "mv ~/home/phablet/Music ~/home/phablet/.Music; restart mediascanner-2.0" before they attempt to test
<ahayzen> popey, which one?
<ahayzen> vthompson, do you want to add that?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'll do so. It'll be short, but just want to make people aware of how to test
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah probably best
<popey> ahayzen: the guitar one
<ahayzen> popey, one of the tracks is from the example content in ubuntu
<ahayzen> ...i think
<popey> Gran Vals
<ahayzen> ah right :)
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coga2Q9Xv_k
<popey> 21 years ago!
<ahayzen> popey, hah omg!
<popey> just realised that's before you were born :|
<ahayzen> yah
<ahayzen> thats why i don't remember it :P
<popey> :D
<popey> Ran 18 tests in 379.830s
<popey> OK
<ahayzen> \o/
 * popey runs again
<ahayzen> vthompson, ^^ ... i think we're good :) are you doing the readme?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I stole the clock app's README.autopilot and am mod'ing it now
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool
<popey> quoting nik90 "Borrow it from another place" - not stealing ☻ http://nik90.com/ubuntu-component-store-lets-collaborate/
<ahayzen> vthompson, is the "build the music-app" bit right?
<ahayzen> vthompson, is that just what click-buddy does underneath?
<vthompson> popey, :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, it is. I could take it out I suppose
<ahayzen> vthompson, i don't mind
<vthompson> ahayzen, you don't need to build to run on the desktop for the music app
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah exactly take it out ;)
<vthompson> will do
<popey> i used click-buddy fwiw
<vthompson> I always use click-buddy
<popey> Thanks so much for getting this sorted.
<ahayzen> i use a mash of things via a script these days
<ahayzen> vthompson, re approved...do we go for top approval?
<vthompson> ahayzen, SO, I just thought about this. We do have some level of verification (now) that this will work on a clean device... but what if we merge and then do the switch to have remix be trunk and we get failures?
<ahayzen> vthompson, it should work...why wouldn't it?
<vthompson> ahayzen, agreed that it should.
<popey> i dont understand under what scenario you're envisaging it won't?
<vthompson> I just want to make sure the agreement wasn't get the old app passing (which we CAN do if need be), then swap the two out
<popey> nope
<popey> we didnt agree to get old app passing
<popey> I asserted that I want new app passing before I ask for blessing to get in the store
<vthompson> Sounds great then. I think we're good to merge then
<ahayzen> \o/
<vthompson> balloons, thanks for getting this kickstarted!
<popey> +1
<ahayzen> thanks balloons :D
<ahayzen> vthompson, are you top approving or am i?
<vthompson> I can
<ahayzen> do it!
<popey> lets get it landed, update readme and I'll ping out a mail first thing in the morning with a new click, and update the wishlist to get it in the image.
<ahayzen> popey, i've updated the readme already...you just need to wait for it to land
<popey> "Drop AP mocking on device" should say "Fix autopilot failures and add ponies"
<popey> see if anyone reads it
<ahayzen> popey, technically that is what it is though? drop AP mocking on device?
<popey> sure.
<popey> if you want to be boring ☻
<ahayzen> just happens that it fixes the issue
<popey> there is that, yes.
<ahayzen> boring is simple ;)
<veebers> popey: heh, always happy patches to autopilot, especially if they include lifestock :-)
<popey> ☻
<ahayzen> anyway dinner time vthompson popey hopefully that'll land and we'll have a new click ready for the store by morning :D
<veebers> s/happy patches/happy to receive patches/ :-P
<popey> \o/
<vthompson> ahayzen, yay! Hump Daaaaayyyy
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> Thanks guys. Really awesome effort!
 * vthompson camps out on the Update manager screen
<veebers> popey: but seriously, is there something from us for autopilot that is blocking what you mentioned? or is that autopilot failures as in failures of autopilot tests?
<popey> nope, not ap issues AIUI
<veebers> coolio
<vthompson> popey, ahayzen, balloons, the really awesome part about this is that not only will the new design show up on the image/in the store, but we will also be green again. You can't get better than that!
<popey> also, new screenshots
<popey> will do that at the same time as we upload
<vthompson> yes, and that
<vthompson> awesome
<popey> ok, it landed
<popey> ahayzen: vthompson mail sent!
<popey> will add to wishlist barring fire/flood tomorrow
<popey> thanks again, nn
<vthompson> popey, woohoo
<vthompson> !
<micah68> I can't find the UI page in the SDK for updating click package settings (version, framework, developer, etc.). The Publish page just shows me the click validation controls. Anyone know what I'm missing?
<micah68> I can't find the UI page in the SDK for updating click package settings (version, framework, developer, etc.). The Publish page just shows me the click validation controls. Anyone know what I'm missing?
<ahayzen_> micah68, you should have a manifest.json file somewhere in your project, open that in QtCreator and that will allow you to change the framework version etc
<micah68> That's what I was looking for! Thanks, ahayzen_
<ahayzen_> micah68, no problem :)
<micah68> Isn't there also a UI for the AppArmor profile?
<ahayzen_> micah68, there was can't remember where you get to get it up
<ahayzen_> micah68, but editing the apparmor JSON directly isn't too bad
<liuxg> I have a QString, how can I convert it to a std::string, and its encoding is utf-8?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, dpm do we have weekly hangout?
<dpm> morning rpadovani, I thought we'd move it to UOS, I think popey got in touch with you guys for a time that worked for everyone?
<mihir> popey: i have got MP with bottom edge for calendar.
<popey> \o/
<dpm> rpadovani, there's a session on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/2014-11-14/display
<rpadovani> dpm, yes, I know, but I thought we do both :-)
<mihir> but there are some issues or with my understanding with BottomEdge , i have already spoke to renetu & boiko..i'll be in touch base with them soon.
<rpadovani> dpm, np, see you tomorrow then!
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, I'm happy to do the call today too if you want
<rpadovani> there is nothing urgent I think, so we can do it tomorrow :-)
<dpm> rpadovani, ok, sounds good. Not sure I can make it tomorrow, though, as I've got a conflicting session. popey, mzanetti, rpadovani - would it work for you to swap the Reminders and Calculator sessions on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/2014-11-14/display ?
<rpadovani> I have to attend both, so no problems for me :D
<dpm> ok, cool, let's see if it works for mzanetti before doing any changes
<popey> fine by me
<dpm> rpadovani, did you see my reply to the new edit UI MP?
<rpadovani> dpm, in this moment - sorry for that, my bad
<dpm> rpadovani, np, let's just be careful and not quickly top-approve at this time
<rpadovani> will do
<dpm> rpadovani, does Qt Creator run the app using a desktop kit for you?
<rpadovani> dpm, let me check, I use CLI
<dpm> I've used only emulator or phone kits for a while
<dpm> I just thought about testing the app on the desktop
<dpm> and running cmake complains of Unknown CMake command: qt5_use_modules
<rpadovani> I'm building...
<dpm> I'm probably missing a -dev package
<rpadovani> dpm, no problems here
<rpadovani> hey mardy o/ So, I have an AccountServiceModel with includeDisabled: true. I want to know how many accounts I have, so I use id.count. On PC works well, but on phone it returns always 0....
<rpadovani> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/reminders.qml#L138
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Kindness Day! :-D
<dpm> morning zbenjamin. I'm getting a weird QtC message when specifying a cmake argument on the UI, am I doing anything wrong? http://imgur.com/gPWNT5N,9v4wEO9#0 and the error message - http://imgur.com/gPWNT5N,9v4wEO9#1
<zbenjamin> dpm: yes, its -DCLICK_MODE=off :)
<zbenjamin> dpm: but why do you want to disable click mode?
<dpm> zbenjamin, ah, great, thanks. Because I wanted to test on the desktop
<zbenjamin> ah ok
<mzanetti> dpm: hey
<mzanetti> I'm sooo sorry
<dpm> mzanetti, for the new editor landing? No worries, not the end of the world, let's just make sure we have a tighter control of landings in the upcoming weeks
<mzanetti> no. for missing the meeting
<mzanetti> dpm: ^
<dpm> mzanetti, no worries at all, we can talk some other time
<dpm> mzanetti, would it work for you if we swap the reminders and calculator planning sessions on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/2014-11-14/display ?
 * mzanetti looks
<mzanetti> dpm: I guess so, yeah
<dpm> popey, if you're around, could you swap the reminders and calculator planning sessions on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/2014-11-14/display ? Thanks!
<popey> sure
<dpm> great
<popey> done
<mardy> rpadovani: could it be that the service is not set to what you expect it to be? do you have accounts for both the sandbox and the production servers?
<dpm> thanks popey!
<dpm> mzanetti, it seems like autopilot is still choking on the arguments for the URI handler branch. Any ideas how to make it happy?
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah. just pushed a commit
<mzanetti> hope that'll finally fix it
<mzanetti> have been fighting with it already yesterday
<dpm> \o/
<mihir> popey: are we going to skip meeting and continue on UOS ?
<popey> mihir: yeah, lets do that
<mihir> popey: great , will get time to take dinner then :P hehehe
<rpadovani> mardy, thanks, found the solution :-)
<mzanetti> will we have a designer with us?
<mzanetti> wrong channel :D
<gventuri> nik90: sorry I couldn't make it to the UOS session yesterday
<gventuri> nik90: watching the session now
<mzanetti> gventuri: not much design related happened there though
<gventuri> mzanetti: nik90: there's some discussion about roadmaps
<nik90> gventuri: hi, no worries..most of the discussion was related to the next few weeks.
<nik90> gventuri: I was told by alan that we will have designs for timer and stopwatch somewhere in January...until which I will be planning out the backend stuff with the platform developers
<gventuri> nik90: what popey said is 100% right... we are waiting for a few new resources in the design team
<gventuri> nik90: we still have two junior UX positions open
<gventuri> nik90: it's a shame we can't find the right people
<nik90> ack.
<nik90> true, but to be honest, if I had the designs now, I would still be blocked by the platform
<nik90> since as of now, it is not really possible to implement a timer
<gventuri> nik90: we are working with email and calendar app
<nik90> so I am glad to know the roadmap so I can plan ahead
<gventuri> nik90: it would be great if you could help them
<popey> +1 ☻
<popey> also, weather
<popey> and.. and..
<nik90> gventuri: yeah I will be diverting my attention to the email client design as I promised to DanChapman
 * popey hugs nik90 
 * nik90 hugs back
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti the tagsUI branch is ready :-) But we need an icon to indicate tags in the new toolbox, atm it uses the bookmark icon
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/tagsUI/+merge/241177
<mzanetti> awesome :D
<mzanetti> rpadovani: dpm found a few issues in the edit note, we're fixing atm
 * nik90 just noticed popey's "and...." ... too many, lol!
<rpadovani> mzanetti, at the end I didn't change anything, I only added the tags row to the toolbox column :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: will check it out when done with the edit note fixes
<rpadovani> mzanetti, cool, thanks
<dpm> nice work rpadovani
 * rpadovani takes note to leave always topapproving to dpm, because he always finds bugs, no matter how time you spent doing review :D
<dpm> rpadovani, no worries, feel free to top-approve as usual. Just for big changes, let's perhaps make sure everyone in the team has tested them, especially in the next few weeks
<DanChapman> nik90: are you tied up in any UOS sessions at 2.30 today? we have the design meeting and wondered if you wanted to jump in? Or i can just bring you up to speed later on during the lunch break or something?
<nik90> 02:30 UTC?
<nik90> DanChapman: The only UOS I am hosting today is at 18:00 UTC.. anything before that I can attend
<dpm> mzanetti, so I'm happy to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/editmode-fixes/+merge/241665 as they are already a big usability improvement. For the TODO images, it seems it's a bit more work and it's rather minor, so we can do it in another branch
<DanChapman> nik90: darn had my UK brain on. Its 14.30 UTC... it clashes with the toolkit roadmap session
<nik90> DanChapman: ah ok..sure I can join your meeting
<mzanetti> dpm: ah ok
<dpm> mzanetti, ok. Let me see if I can find some time to create the icons real quick now
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> let's agree on a channel
<mzanetti> dpm: so whatever you decide is fine with me. we can either merge the old proposal (just delete the new one and set the old one back to needs review/approved)
<mzanetti> dpm: or, create the icons, add to the new one and merge that
<mzanetti> it's up to you
<mzanetti> making the icons might be a bit fiddly though
<DanChapman> nik90: awesome, I just sent you an invite (I think)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, if you have 2 minutes, there is this one line change to fix issue with multiple account on the phone
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1392197/+merge/241668
<mzanetti> rpadovani: you sure we want to get rid of the service property here?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, we dont't use it in the AccountServiceModel we use to actually do login
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I don't find any issue with that
<mzanetti> greyback_: hmm... actually you're right... so one could have a snadbox and a production account and switch between those
<nik90> DanChapman: got it..accepted
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ^^
<mzanetti> sorry greyback_ :)
<rpadovani> man, you scare new users :D
<mzanetti> me?
<mzanetti> lol... no... gerry is not a new user :D he's just having troubles with his wifi chip
<rpadovani> lol :-) Lunch time, see you later o/
<greyback__> :) network issues today
<greyback__> for once, it's not my wifi's fault
<mzanetti> rpadovani: so your fix does work, but if the account isn't authorized, the "tap to authorize" doesn't work
<popey> beuno: there is an app in the store (XKCD Comic viewer by mvo) which shows up in my click scope and I can click install but it fails to install.
<popey> Cannot install /home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/com (5).ubuntu.developer.mvo.xkcd-webserver_0.2_all.click: Framework "ubuntu-core-15.04-dev1" not present on system (use --force-missing-framework option to override)
<mzanetti> dpm: see last comment here when you have a minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1392197/+merge/241668
<popey> beuno: surely it shouldn't show up in the click store list?
<beuno> popey, it should not
<popey> bug in click scope?
<beuno> popey, I'm not sure, lets try and find out
<beuno> popey, do you know how to list out the frameworks on your devices?
<popey> yes
<beuno> sergiusens, ^^^
<beuno> popey, can you please?
<popey> ls -l /usr/share/click/frameworks
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8985920/
<davidcalle> popey, beuno, when trying to run a new app/scope from the SDK, same thing, the framework used by default in the manifest is 15.04-dev1 as well.
<beuno> k,so not there
<beuno> davidcalle, but not -core
<beuno> right?
<beuno> popey, either the scope is not filtering by frameworks
<beuno> or the store has a bug
<davidcalle> beuno, core it is
<sergiusens> beuno: popey there's an interface for that click framework list
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks, added my reply
<popey> sergiusens: ta
<beuno> davidcalle, what's the exact string?
<beuno> by default in the SDK
<mzanetti> dpm: no, there is a second AccountsServiceModel which is used for the actual login
<davidcalle> beuno, from a new scope project : ubuntu-core-15.04-dev1
 * beuno sighs
<beuno> bzoltan, ping
<beuno> why is that?  ^^^^
<mzanetti> dpm: this one is just to list all the accounts. but yeah, given that we only switch between sandbox/production with a cmd line argument, I guess we should keep it here too
<bzoltan> beuno: hello
<zbenjamin> beuno: because its the most recent framework as returned by the store API
<beuno> zbenjamin, the store doesn't have any sorting
<beuno> I guess the SDK does the sorting and decides?
<zbenjamin> beuno: the sdk sorts by version nr
<beuno> zbenjamin, so that's not going to work as we introduce new platforms
<zbenjamin> beuno: so what is the right version to choose?  i can assign multiple different chroots to the project... on project creation i have no idea what the user is going to do
<dslul> hello, anyone knows how i can get the name (or id) of the selected filter for a scope?
<beuno> zbenjamin, lool usually makes that call, but I understand we need to encode that into the api call
<lool> yes
<zbenjamin> beuno: that would be awesome
<lool> the scope is supposed to send supported frameworks
<lool> and the store to only return results in the supported set
<zbenjamin> lool: what we talk about here is the list of available frameworks the SDK uses to provide a default value on project creation
<zbenjamin> lool: right now it comes from the store api
<zbenjamin> but there is no way to decide what the default value should be
<lool> zbenjamin: ohh ok
<lool> zbenjamin: why doesn't it come from click chroots?
<lool> zbenjamin: also, we could filter it for *touch* for the touch projects
<zbenjamin> lool: you mean substituting it automatically when the project is build?
<beuno> lool, maybe we need some namespacing here per platform?
<zbenjamin> lool: so the idea would be to always use the highest framework the chroot provides i would guess
<lool> zbenjamin: yes; that seems sensible
<zbenjamin> lool: ok i'll look into that
<zbenjamin> me, showstopper right on the first look.... no click package in the chroots :(
<lool> beuno: on the store side? interesting idea but I kind of feel SDK templates ought to cover this in some way, like the QML framework would be using the qml framework
<lool> zbenjamin: ah bummer; we can add it though and fallback to listing framework files in the mean time; so click is run on the host but the frameworks are taken from the chroot? feels weird
<beuno> lool, I'm happy with less work.
<zbenjamin> lool: hm i can maybe lookup whats in /var/lib/schroot/chroots/.... but its kind of hacky
<lool> zbenjamin: well it ought to be "click chroot run click framework list" or something like that, but in the mean time it might have to be "click chroot run ls /usr/share/click/frameworks"
<lool> zbenjamin: or we could store everything store side (beuno's proposal); that might be easier to deal with, but requires development
<zbenjamin> lool: also changing the framework automatically means also updating the apparmor policy ...
<zbenjamin> and there is no guarantee the apparmor files are stored in the project somewhere i can automatically find them
<lool> zbenjamin: changing the framework automatically?
<lool> zbenjamin: I might have misunderstood, but I understand this is picked when you start a new project?
<beuno> zbenjamin, the SDK checks that the framework isn't obsoleted, right?
<zbenjamin> lool: right atm yes, its picked up on  a new project. A different approach would be to automatically substitute it to the framework the current build chroot supports, but that would require also to change the aa policy
<zbenjamin> beuno: not yet, i just provide the list of all available frameworks.
<zbenjamin> beuno: i also could change to automatically choosing the most recent non dev framework
<kalikiana> zbenjamin: while you're at it, make it harder to accidentally screw it up by scrolling the combo box
<zbenjamin> kalikiana: need to check if i can disable that
<DS-McGuire> Guys is http://developer.ubuntu.com/ down for anyone else?
<kalikiana> zbenjamin: it would help if there wasn't 20 in there almost identically named…
<kalikiana> didn't you have some code to pick names that *make sense* to humans?
<beuno> zbenjamin, lool, I think that given that there might be other non-touch frameworks, it needs to be a bit smarter than that
<sverzegnassi> DS-McGuire: it works on my pc
<DS-McGuire> Ah, works for me now too... Weird. Thanks anyway sverzegnassi
<mzanetti> rpadovani: do you still have the link to that guy that complained about reminders only supporting 200 notes?
<mihir> kunal: ping , we can skip meeting and can have UOS directly at 15:00 UTC
<mihir> kunal: also , i've finished updating those MP when you get time can you look at that ?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I'll find it :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: not *that* important, just wanted to tell him that it's fixed now
<rpadovani> mzanetti, and here we are :D
<rpadovani> https://plus.google.com/106731924730775938696/posts/TTog9wWrktm
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ok. hope I didn't blame myself too much with my poor italian skills
<rpadovani> mzanetti, it's better than my english skills :P
<mzanetti> not so sure about that
<dslul> where can i find the unity8 ebay scope source code?
<davidcalle> dslul, if it's for C++ hints, it won't help you it's in Python and sent to the dash from a server :) http://pad.lv/p/ubuntu-rest-scopes
<dslul> i wanted to understand better how filters can be handled, and the ebay scope seems to have them
<davidcalle> dslul, I've just answered your email. And yeah, the ebay code won't help you for that, it's a different API.
<dslul> great! i'll see what i can do
<dslul> thank you for your help
<davidcalle> dslul, np :)
<gventuri> popey: hi
<gventuri> popey: sorry we are a bit late
<popey> gventuri: yo
<popey> gventuri: late for?
<popey> I am in another session for dekko, DanChapman will be there.
<popey> mihir & kunal can you please join #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2
<mihir> popey: done :D
<mihir> popey: how can i join hangout , i didn't see any option
<dpm> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22398/scope-development-how-tos/
<dpm> for whoever wants to learn more about scopes ^^
<davidcalle> dpm, missed a part of Thomas intro, are filters going to be covered?
<dpm> davidcalle, he only mentioned departments
<davidcalle> dpm, thanks
<dpm> davidcalle, but I'm sure they can talk about them if we ask them to
<davidcalle> dpm, :)
<renatu> dpm, hey could you review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/sync-monitor-i18n/+merge/241684
<renatu> mihir, did you fix the problem with bottom edge?
<mihir> renatu: not yet, didn't get time to play with that , i left what we have left last chat
<mihir> renatu: i am left with file  bug  (If it is bug)
<renatu> mihir, did you get my message explaining the real problem?
<mihir> renatu: i guess not
<renatu> mihir, is not a bottom edge bug,
<renatu> mihir, the problem is that the NewEvent component only update the fields values on Component.onCompleted
<renatu> mihir, it does not update the fields if the "date" property changed
<mihir> renatu: i see.
<mihir> renatu: but i don't understand why it works on second time , does that mean it loads afterwards
<balloons> nik90, so I listened to the comments on you extending UbuntuTestCase. What do you think now?
<balloons> elopio, actually might be useful to have your 2 cents here. Any thoughts on upstreaming qml test helpers?
<nik90> balloons: I am in a bit of doubt here since it looks like SDK devs want to support one kind of helpers which atm are the autopilot helpers.
<elopio> balloons: anything common to all tests should be in UbuntuTestCase
<nik90> and it makes sense from their perspective since ideally they don't want to support two kinds of test suites
<elopio> but things like selecting a value from a date picker simulating mouse interactions, probably not.
<nik90> elopio: why not?
 * balloons opened a bigger can o' worms
<nik90> elopio: I agree it doesn't make sense to add those kind of helpers to UbuntuTestCase
<elopio> balloons: nik90: in a qml test, you shouldn't use the mouse to set a value on a date picker. I think.
<elopio> you can just directly set the value property
<nik90> elopio: I can (and that's what I do atm)
<nik90> elopio: but that doesn't simulate a real user though
<elopio>  the SDK developers should already be testing the mouse interaction, so no need to duplicate that.
<balloons> I would agree.. I would set all the properties I need already
<balloons> who wants to wait for that anyway :-) For a custom component though, it's on you
<nik90> here's a bug that would be exposed only by mouse interaction -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1371694
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371694 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TimePicker behaves erratically after changing system timezone" [High,Triaged]
<nik90> if I set it by directly assigning a value to the datetime picker, this bug won't be visible
<elopio> nik90: that test should be done in the SDK, not on the clock.
<nik90> elopio: ah
<elopio> IMO, once they fix it with a regression test, you are safe just to set directly the value.
<balloons> yep.. I found a bug from changing the ordering as well, but it's the same deal. They fix the bug, they add a test
<nik90> ok that makes sense..
<elopio> I think that on the clock QML tests, what you are testing is that the integration of a group of SDK components into a form work correctly.
<elopio> not
<elopio>  that the specific SDK components work correctly.
<nik90> so instead of typing into a textbox, I should directly set the value of the text instead in a qml test case
<elopio> that would be using QML tests to excercise only the code you wrote.
<elopio> nik90: that's what I would do in most cases. It will run faster, and anyway I would have a higher level autopilot test for checking that a user can add a city.
<elopio> on that last part is where we don't fully agree. But that's ok.
<nik90> ;)
<elopio> just think if with the code you wrote, there's a chance of breaking the user input.
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<elopio> if there is not, then setting the value directly sounds ok.
<nik90> ok
<balloons> elopio, right so again if it's not a custom component I don't see the point in testing it out
<elopio> balloons: as long as it's already tested upstream.
<nik90> balloons: yeah I already for unit tests to cover custom components that I have.
<elopio> and as long as we trust upstream to do good tests.
<balloons> well, testing assumptions you make about upstream is a bit different
<nik90> s/for/have
<balloons> you consume there API; you can certainly test it out
 * balloons wonders if he broke something on vivid with clock
<nik90> balloons: let me guess, the alarm is created 3360 days from now ?
<ahayzen> nik90, i had that last night
<ahayzen> nik90, i tried to create an alarm like 45mins later than now and it wouldn't lol
<nik90> ahayzen: its a bug in EDS.. Only affect vivid. EDS assumes the year is 1970 :)
<ahayzen> nik90, magic \o/
<nik90> ahayzen: it was an issue in utopic as well, but they patched it quite early. That patch isnt in vivid yet...
<nik90> lol
<ahayzen> nik90, damn you're now telling my utopic is infront of vivid?
<nik90> we are in the 70s according to the clock..simpler times
<nik90> yeah
<ahayzen> nik90, i just moved because utopic seemed behind lol...they are so out of sync
 * ahayzen wants new media-hub things to land 
<nik90> ahayzen: why aren't you using rtm?
<nik90> isn't that what we should be testing against atm?
<nik90> or were you referring to the desktop
<ahayzen> nik90, i was until yesterday :) ... music-app is ready and was working on rtm so i thought i would try vivid :)
<ahayzen> turns out 1 part of our theming doesn't work in vivid
<nik90> ahayzen: well you get to keep the broken pieces :P
 * nik90 goes to make coffee
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah exactly i'm not sure which i should be on as i want bug 1368300 to be fixed on my device which has a silo in vivid
<ubot5> bug 1368300 in Media Hub "Pause playback when output device status changes" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368300
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks for the help last night with autpilot :)
<balloons> ahayzen, you are most welcome
<balloons> I think seeing the mp was easier than explaining it eh?
<nik90> ahayzen: ah...yeah tell me about it. I have a few bugs which I need desperately fixed in rtm...starting with the ability to disable an alarm
<ahayzen> balloons, hopefully we'll be green on CI ...if and when we land in the store
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah it was thanks :) took me a while to remember how to run autopilot on device as well lol
<ahayzen> popey, how is the progression to promoting to the store going?
<popey> ahayzen: just checked.. approved
<popey> will do it at 17:00 :D
<ahayzen> popey, OMG \o/
<popey> balloons: if you're around in 1 hour, we need to update music app in store, and update screenshots.
<balloons> popey, wahoo!
<balloons> I'll be in a session, but more than happy to make some time
<popey> balloons: 17:00 is lunch
<balloons> ahh right
<popey> well. "lunch"
<kalikiana> more like high tea
<kalikiana> but then again you have those funny people saying tea when they mean dinner
<brendand_> davmor2, kalikiana is calling you funny :P ^
<balloons> popey, so let's make music right?
<ahayzen> \o/
 * balloons hums 'let's make music together'
 * popey hums "Let's get it on"
 * ahayzen is listening to "Let's get it started"
<popey> balloons: is jenkins building remix clicks?
<balloons> oh noes! I lost my vpn's :-(
<popey> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/  i dont see it there
<popey> balloons: can you take my click from http://people.canonical.com/~alan/music_remix/20141113/trunk/com.ubuntu.music_2.0.738_all.click  ?
<balloons> popey, I most certainly can. How'd you build it?
<popey> click-buddy
<popey> tested and autopilot tested on my device
<ahayzen> popey, what is the plan once it is in the store? ... eg do we merge lp:music-app/remix into lp:music-app or do we keep them separate or ..?
<popey> i would, then we get jenkins building for free. we dont need to support old music app once we hit the store
<popey> remix becomes old ㋛
<balloons> yes, trunk becomes /remix and /remix becomes trunk
<popey> sergiusens: who is able to replace screenshots in the store? Only you?
<balloons> oh ohh, pick me!
<ahayzen> ok so we merge in that will be a fun diff :)
<popey> "fun"
<balloons> you just set dev focus, should be fine
<sergiusens> popey: no, but I don't remember who else has the keys either
<balloons> I can ;-)
<popey> yay
<popey> balloons: just forwarded you zillions of screenshots
<balloons> you want ALL of them?
<popey> when you upload music, please replace them
<popey> yeah!
<popey> when I say "zillions" I mean "10"
<balloons> hehe.. it reads like a pink floyd advert
 * balloons whips up a software song ss
<sverzegnassi> lol
<balloons> click is pushed, updating screenshots
<popey> balloons: feel free to trim if you think it needs it
<popey> good to show at least one of each view
<balloons> popey, the click failed review
<ahayzen> uhoh
<popey> wat
<balloons> ohh neat, more new store stuff
<balloons> popey, I have to request a manual review now
<popey>  - security_policy_groups_safe_music (music_files_read)
<popey>         (MANUAL REVIEW) reserved policy group 'music_files_read': vetted applications only
<popey>  - security_redflag_fields (apparmor.json)
<popey>         found redflagged fields (needs human review): read_path, write_path
<popey> /tmp/com.ubuntu.music_2.0.738_all.click: FAIL
<popey> thats fine, it always does that :D
<balloons> new screenshots are fine
<popey> approved
<popey> \o/ done
<balloons> popey, yes the change is only on my end. It forces me to ask you to review it.. the bot tells me I was bad :-)
<popey> Thanks chaps!
 * balloons updates music
<popey> stupid usain
<balloons> go little phone
<ahayzen> popey, "always does that" it should be better now as it isn't unconfined just needs certain r/w paths and policies
<nik90> woohooo music 2.0 Remix
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> ahayzen: true ☻
<popey> ahayzen: feel free to spam the internet about it ☻
<popey> I won't take your glory ☻
<ahayzen> popey, i'm attempting to write a blog post with DC sprint + music-app 2.0 right now :)
<balloons> ^^ I'll just reshare.. ahayzen you and vthompson go forth!
<ahayzen> popey, also gonna try and do a before/after screenshots
<popey> excellent
<ahayzen> balloons, popey, thanks guys i'll let victor know to break open the champagne
<balloons> bah, lol, my music is all backed up from the testing :-(
<popey> enjoy the nokia tune!
<popey> on repeat
<ahayzen> woo
<popey> also, nice timing http://design.canonical.com/2014/11/community-interview-victor-thompson-and-andrew-hayzen/
<ahayzen> popey, yeah i saw that :D
 * ahayzen runs to old app to screenshot it and realises how legacy it feels now
<rpadovani> Hey guys :-) So, I  just started to work to preview in a scope - I have the basic template file (and it works well) and I want to add action as described in the tutorial, but I have a error
<rpadovani> this is my code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8990308/
<rpadovani> and this is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8990338/
<nik90> rpadovani: dude, duckduckgo is amazing idea to make as a scope..I started using it more frequently the past few days...it is awesome
<nik90> after seeing your post :)
<rpadovani> nik90, I agree, for some things is definitely better than google. Do you know it has also documentation as istant answer? Try 'python import' or 'vim commands'  :D
<nik90> rpadovani: yeah I am discovering new instant answers every day...I wish they support qt searches better ;P
<nik90> s/support/supported
<akiva-thinkpad> if there are any ubuntu sdk people in here; having you here at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22319/roundtable-creating-a-theming-standard-for-qml/ would be very appreciated.
<mzanetti> nik90: so that session is in half an hour, right?
<nik90> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> want me to join the hangout? or just watch it?
<gcollura> nik90, you can theme everything with the cyanogenmod theme system
<gcollura> nik90, from sounds to single application colors
<nik90> gcollura: you might want to join #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 for the discussion
<zsombi> nik90: I'm watching your session now...
<nik90> zsombi: you want to join it? :D
<zsombi> nik90: in which channel are you?
<nik90> #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1
<nik90> zsombi: ^^
<nik90> mzanetti: ideally I would like you to join the hangout and provide more insight into qml test writing for writing unit test cases etc.
<nik90> mzanetti: if you are free at that time that is
<nik90> mzanetti: I am in a hangout at the moment, hence the delay :)
<akiva-thinkpad> community qanda going on
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Beyond the core apps; what areas need contribution?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What are Ubuntu Locos?
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: wrong channel :)
<akiva-thinkpad> bah
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks mihir
<Randy_O> question: are there any good documentations on how to write an offline scope? I'm hitting some walls here fumbling around inthe dark.
<mzanetti> popey: thanks... because you uploaded all those cool images I want a feature in reminders to set an image as wallpaper now
<popey> haha ☻
<popey> that would be awesome
<labsin> Anyone know how I can access images I builde with my scope. I'd like to add a queryResult with the 'Next" results and want to set an icon for it. But the docs say it needs a full image path
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-14
<Randy_O> question: are there any good documentations on how to write an offline scope? I'm hitting some walls here fumbling around in the dark.
<Saviq> nik90, hey, just wanted to apologize, I'm not trying to ignore your invitations to UOS sessions, they're just quite a bad time for me, but I'll be catching up on them and will try and give feedback, if I have any
<nik90> Saviq: hi, no worries.. To be honest I just created the hangout on air using my g+ profile. I didn't expect it to send out invitations to everyone in my circle.
<Saviq> nik90, oh interesting, I did get an explicit invitation
<seb128> same here ;-)
<Saviq> nik90, same for the QML theming yesterday
<nik90> Saviq: hmm I will have to check that..that was at least not my intention.. Sorry about that
<Saviq> nik90, no problem here, I'd have actually attended if had the chance :)
<nik90> Saviq: I can imagine you having a lot in your plate already..
<nik90> seb128: I will make sure this doesn't happen again.
<Saviq> nik90, it's not even that, but the sessions were just after my EOD when I usually have some activities planned
<seb128> nik90, no worry, that didn't bother me, I'm just sorry I couldn't join the session
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Loosen Up, Lighten Up Day! :-D
<Saviq> nik90, as for the timer platform support, the plan as I know it was to have a service that your app could request executing a helper at a certain time, if you have a meeting on this sometime in the future, please include me
<nik90> Saviq: will do
<Saviq> nik90, if the timer is supposed to show up in the datetime indicator (design pending), sound like indicator-datetime would be the service to do it
<nik90> Saviq: designers are occupied ATM with other stuff. I will get started with sending emails to the mailiing list about the timer helper service.
<Saviq> nik90, yup
<Saviq> thanks!
<nik90> u2 :)
<DanChapman> Good Morning all o/
<nik90> DanChapman: /o
<DanChapman> howdy nik90
<nik90> DanChapman: I think I would have to try getting dekko up and running on my emulator since my lxc is failing here for some reason.
<kalikiana> anyone wanna review https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/indexRoles/+merge/211771 ?
<DanChapman> nik90 ok cool. Hmmm let me see if it runs ok on the emulator.
<gventuri_> rpadovani: hi. Do you want to join me and oSoMoN today?
<rpadovani> gventuri_, coming, thanks :-)
<gventuri_> oSoMoN: are you joining us?
<oSoMoN> gventuri_, joining
<DanChapman> nik90: so trying to get it to run on the emulator gives me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9003907/ :-( but libqt5network5 is installed in the emulator.
<nik90> DanChapman: oh yeah that bug..did you try the i386 emulator?
<nik90> DanChapman: I am atm downloading a few emulator channels
<DanChapman> nik90: i'm using an i386 emulator with rtm image. Just creating an rtm-proposed atm to try that
<nik90> DanChapman: correct me if I am wrong, but does dekko do the network connection check in c++ or qml?
<DanChapman> nik90: at the moment neither. It's currently using a dummy network watcher  but i see the connectivity-api has recently been fixed for not getting status updates from network manager. So it could use either c++ or qml bindings tbh
<DanChapman> nik90: As long as the imap model maintains a "correct" network state it doesn't really matter how it get's it.
<nik90> ok
<pindonga> jdstrand, ping, you have a minute to talk about review scripts?
<rpadovani> davidcalle, o/ There is documentation somewhere about which type of actions we can implement in the preview page?
<davidcalle> rpadovani, actions for buttons you mean?
<rpadovani> davidcalle, yap
<rpadovani> davidcalle, in your tutorial there is only sc::Variant("open")
<davidcalle> rpadovani, 5 min, on the phone :)
<rpadovani> thanks :-)
<davidcalle> rpadovani, you can open URIs : video://<file>, music://<file>, http://... , scope://<scopeid>?q=""&dep=""  Do you need something else?
<rpadovani> davidcalle, scope is what I'm looking for, thanks :-)
<davidcalle> rpadovani, sorry, the Internet died a little. I was saying (not sure what you recevied)  you can open URIs : video://<file>, music://<file>, http://... , scope://<scopeid>?q=""&dep=""
<rpadovani> <rpadovani> davidcalle, scope is what I'm looking for, thanks :-)
<davidcalle> rpadovani cool :) You can also open with specific filters, but I don't have the syntax in mind, do you need it?
<rpadovani> davidcalle, atm, no, thanks :-)
<davidcalle> rpadovani, np :)
<popey> heya ahayzen ☻
<ahayzen> popey, o/
<ahayzen> popey, so whats the plan with the store revert?
<popey> its reverted
<ahayzen> hah i mean like whats the plan in unreverting
<ahayzen> popey, i guess i should attempt to get this running against remix lp:~andrew-hayzen/music-app/add-url-dispatcher-tests
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: so to disable the back/tabs button, in the Page set head.backAction to null (or use an action with visible=false)
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, that wasn't possible before
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, that is possible now?
<t1mp> uhh.. let me check if that is actually correct
<popey> ahayzen: well, we also need to fix the autopilot settings - it's pointing to trunk
<ahayzen> popey, oh yeah it'll be pulling that by default hmmm
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: ah, if you set backAction.visible to false, it won't show a custom back action or a back button from the pagestack, but the tabs button will still appear
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: if you want to hide the tabs button as well, please report a bug on ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<t1mp> akiva-thinkpad: you can assign it to me (tpeeters / Tim Peeters on launchpad)
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, okay thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> t1mp, when I hop back on this horse; i will do so. This is highly customized, and we will have to pass this design by the design team. We used a similar design that is just less revolutionary.
<ahayzen> popey, do you know where we change the autopilot settings?
<popey> ahayzen: ask balloons
<ahayzen> balloons, ^^ ?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, if you are free, #ubuntu-uds-platform-1 needs a session made
<akiva-thinkpad> nvm
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: busy busy, sorry
<balloons> lol, what do you mean change the autopilot settings?
<popey> balloons: yeah, this morning we didnt get tests because 2.0.736 pointed to trunk, and thus failed
<popey> we need to fix that before we re-submit 2.0 to the store
<ahayzen> balloons, i think popey means the tool, phablet-click-test-setup?, or maybe i'm misinterpreting
<balloons> popey, the remix needs to be set as trunk in lp; aka, the launchpad dev target
<ahayzen> Victor usually uses click-buddy provision and i usually manually push everything across
<balloons> is there a reason you don't want to do that?
<ahayzen> i don't think so?
<ahayzen> popey, ^^ ?
<popey> hm?
<popey> yeah, do it
<ahayzen> popey, so we need to propose remix into trunk :)
<popey> I dont know how that works
<popey> dpm: does ☻
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> popey, do you know if we can connect to a PEAP network yet on ubuntu touch? even in a hacky way?
<ahayzen> ah that was this bug 1241986
<ubot5> bug 1241986 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to WPA/WPA2, EAP-PEAP, MSCHAPV2 network" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241986
<gventuri> welcome stephwilson
<gventuri> stephwilson: this is where the cool people hang out
<stephwilson> Hi everyone, I'm Steph the new Documentation Specialist :) I'm currently writing the new App Design Guide
<stephwilson> This group just got a whole lot cooler with me in it then :)
<ahayzen> Hey stephwilson thanks for the article :) http://design.canonical.com/2014/11/community-interview-victor-thompson-and-andrew-hayzen/
<stephwilson> ahayzen: No worries Andrew, I hope to do some more soon!
<gventuri> ahayzen: what out for what you guys say in the future 'cause stephwilson has you on the record
 * ahayzen pretends there aren't IRC logs either
<stephwilson> Front page news
<rpadovani> lol
<gventuri> if you guys want to check the App Design session it's here http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22359/app-design/
<ahayzen> Has anyone managed to connect to a PEAP/MSCHAPV2 wifi connection on ubuntu touch? even by copying the system-connection files? mine just resets the indicator whenever i try to click on that network :/
<popey> ahayzen: cyphermox seemed to think yes.
<balloons> ahayzen, I believe all you need to do is set development focus here: https://launchpad.net/music-app/+edit
<balloons> ahayzen, change it to music-app remix
<ahayzen> balloons, interesting
 * balloons doesn't touch it
<ahayzen> balloons, i think i'll have a chat with victor when i get back later to check he is ok to move it all over, but if thats it then it should be simple :)
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, ping
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, does the component store exist at all at this moment? I'd like to take a look at it.
<mihir> popey: ping
<mihir> popey: sorry my bad timining
<popey> nah
<popey> its all fine ☻
<mihir> popey: i just came from office, will look at video for sure :D
<popey> heh
<popey> basically - lots to do, need to find people ☻
<mihir> popey: yup exactly , i will try to find if i can :)
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, all set for the Reminders UOS meeting? I'll set up the hangout
 * mzanetti is ready
 * rpadovani is born ready
<dpm> hahaha
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-15
<ahoneybun> hola
<popey> aquarius: enjoyed that session about UCS last night
<aquarius> popey, me too, although I was surprised to discover that nik90 and I actually have different goals for it, because I want PyPI/npm/github and he wants a curated store of excellence :)
<aquarius> am currently wondering whether there is value in working on the ucs tool and having, essentially, "main" (what nik90 wants; components must be brilliant and will end up in the SDK; add by merging to the core branch; all component authors must be highly trusted) and "universe" (anyone can add; provide a link to a remote location; onus is more on the developer to know what to use)
<popey> That makes sense to me.
<nik90> aquarius, popey good morning
<aquarius> it will unavoidably make the developer experience slightly more complicated than nik90 currently has, because you now have to specify whether you want main or not (I would not like universe to be completely invisible unless you know about it, otherwise it'll never get used, and eventually everyone agrees that it's the default)
<aquarius> nik90, heya!
<nik90> aquarius: when we talked yesterday about the requirements of components, it included a set of documentation, test cases and stable api that cannot be guaranteed by every 3rd party component out there
<aquarius> Hence my proposal that there is "main", which needs those things, and "universe", where those things are a good idea but aren't *required* and which components are good is discovered by market forces, like npm or pypi or the click store or google play :)
<nik90> But I kind of like the idea of main and universe
<aquarius> obviously, having good documentation and test cases and a stable API makes your component more attractive
<popey> I'd rather everything was in universe until it was good enough for main
<popey> then if its so good in main it might go to sdk
<aquarius> new proposal, too: components with a slash in their name are in universe
<aquarius> and the names are user/component
<aquarius> so I make sil/mycomponent
<aquarius> and that's in universe
<aquarius> if it gets good enough to reach main, and I want it to go into main, then it becomes "mycomponent"
<aquarius> and then eventually it hits the SDK
<nik90> +1
<nik90> so does the component-store store the metadata of the components in universe?
<aquarius> so we can tell people: don' t use stuff with a slash in its name if what you want is basically SDK 2.0
<aquarius> yep, the component store stores the metadata
<aquarius> but not the components themselves
<aquarius> and ucs looks in *two* places, depending on whether you want main or universe components
<nik90> what about the documentation for these components in universe? One of the benefits of being in the "main" is that it allows for documentation to live in a central place with good formatting.
<aquarius> (that is: the universe server doesn't have the details of main components in it, so that if universe dies or goes away, main keeps working)
<nik90> or perhaps we don't impose that requirement on components in universe?
<aquarius> documentation for a universe component is up to its author
<nik90> ack.
<aquarius> pretty much everything in npm is in github and the readme is the documentation (or they have a readthedocs site etc)
<nik90> aquarius: can you draw a flowchart of how the structure of the universe would be? As in the metadata, uploading it to the store, server etc..and I can help with some of the individual bits.
<aquarius> I can
<aquarius> it's all abundantly clear in my head :)
<nik90> now make it clearer for all of us so that we can help you :)
<nik90> aquarius: btw the ucs script atm is just a bash script which does its job, do we need to convert it into python?
<aquarius> it needs to not be bash
<nik90> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-community-dev/component-store/trunk.14.10/view/head:/script/ucs
<aquarius> I personally would make it be python
<aquarius> since that's well-supported on Ubuntu
<nik90> ok, I will look into converting it
<aquarius> and the alternative well-supported things are all miserable compiled languages ;)
<aquarius> I'd hold off for a bit until we decide whether we're doing this?
<nik90> you mean the universe part?
<aquarius> *nod*
<aquarius> 'cos if you rewrite it and then we add universe I bet you'll need to rewrite it again :)
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> ok
 * DanChapman settles down to watch the UCS session. What a great idea!!
<DanChapman> morning nik90, aquarius, popey o/
<nik90> morning DanChapman
<aquarius> I need to work out how best to document the pile of broken glass that is my head. Will think on it today :)
<nik90> :)
<rpadovani> o/ How can I install and register a scope on the phone from a click package?
<riyan123qwe> hy
<riyan123qwe> can i ask here??
<riyan123qwe> why device status : disconnected
<roman2861> Hello all
<roman2861> I have a problem with OnlineAccounts
<roman2861> What error: "RequestAccess failed: QDBusError("com.ubuntu.OnlineAccountsUi.InvalidApplication", "Invalid client application")" means?
<nik90> mhall119: hey, I got a question. What open-source license would be best for components that I like to share with everyone? Recently I read in your blog, that you went with BSD. Should I stick with GPL or go with BSD as well?
<swordfish90> Hello everyone. Just a quick question, which is the suggested way to implement settings in the applications at the moment: U1DB, LocalStorage or Settings in Qt.labs?
<nik90> swordfish90: hmm that's a tough one
<nik90> All 3 are supported by the Ubuntu SDK. For settings such as user preference I would definitely choose between U1db and Qt.Labs.Settings.
<swordfish90> nik90, ahahah, I know that :D ...
<nik90> gcollura: can you help with this one ^^
<swordfish90> Anyway yes, we are talking about the user settings in the terminal if that's of any use.
<nik90> swordfish90: I would lean more towards Qt.Labs.Settings then. It is blazing fast at loading values
<swordfish90> Ok, it's also probably the easiest. With local storage I had plenty of boilerplate code. Thank you nik90!
<nik90> swordfish90: LocalStorage would definitely be my last choice ;) .. I was only doubting the choice between u1db versus qt.labs.settings
<ahayzen> nik90, +1 settings we've started using that in Music and its awesome :)
<mhall119> nik90: I would recommend BSD, but if you like the protections of the GPL then LGPL would work for you too
<Guest74622> hello
<Guest74622> everyone
<mihir> popey: ping
<popey> mihir: pong!
<ahayzen> Anyone else get Gmail notifications making a noise even though the device is in silent mode?
<ahayzen> popey, ping ?
<popey> ahayzen: heya
<ahayzen> popey, hey we have set the development focus has remix (as suggested by balloons) ...
<ahayzen> popey, seems the side affect is jenkins gets run twice as it is set to run against trunk (now remix) and lp:music-app/remix ?
<ahayzen> popey, do you think we need to disable the remix one?
<ahayzen> popey, eg see https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/remix-store-tab-index/+merge/241877
<popey> let me see
<popey> oh i see, yes.
<popey> i dont see how to disable that
<ahayzen> popey, i guess fginther` as he set it up?
<popey> yes.
<popey> lemme ping him a mail
<ahayzen> popey, i wonder what happens when we try to merge? ... first one wins? or does the universe collapse?
<popey> i suspect first one wins
<popey> do we have any in flight?
<ahayzen> popey, soon but not yet they are all under review i was talking to victor about them and suddenly realised double jenkins lol
<popey> sent
<popey> hehe
<popey> we go from zero jenkins to all the jenkins ☻
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<ahayzen> popey, all the jenkins \o/
<fginther`> ahayzen, popey, music-app/remix jobs are disabled now
<ahayzen> fginther`, thanks :)
<popey> boom, thanks fginther`
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-16
<mihir> nik90: ping !!
<nik90> mihir: pong what's up?
<nik90> mihir: next time it is best to leave a message with the ping, this way I can quickly reply to it when I see it.
<mihir> nik90: I was trying to keep bottomedge in main view as I need that in multiple views like day/week/month. Is it a good solution to to put in MainView and  not into separate views
<mihir> nik90: when I tried to put in MainView it was not behaving properly and there were issues with pagestack
<labsin> I get following click review error: specified unsupported template 'ubuntu-scope-network'
<labsin> on a scope
<vitimiti> I want to create a list that has groups of elements, as in 3 Labels and 3 TextFields per ListItem, is it possible to do this? I want to create them dynamically and the easiest thing would be to just append to the list, but I can't find any documentation about these kind of lists
<nik90> vitimiti: I think you can use a ListItem.Empty and then define your 3 Labels and 3 TextFields inside it. Then add this component as the delegate of your listview.
<vitimiti> nik90, thanks, I will look into that
<nik90> mihir: I don't think you can do that since the Page and the BottomEdge are connected to one other
<nik90> mihir: I would recommend talking to renato about this though to make sure
<aquarius_> nik90, http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2014/11/16/ubuntu-component-store-redux/ (and popey, akiva-thinkpad, mhall119, et al)
<rpadovani> aquarius_, awesome!
<aquarius_> rpadovani, well, I'll wait to see if I've missed anything obvious first, but thank you :)
<rpadovani> aquarius_, I did a fast read, the post itself seems good, but it's the idea that is awesome, I want to see it ready asap :D
 * aquarius_ nods :)
<nik90> aquarius_: two camps, but we are on the same side :)
<aquarius_> nik90, indeed we are :)
<doflaherty> I can't get the template for "App with QML Extension Library" to run on my mako
<doflaherty> if I switch to the UbuntuSDK kit, I get a "no targets specified and no makefile found" error
<doflaherty> nik90, is that what you used to build the clock-app?
<nik90> doflaherty: yeah that's what I used to build the clock-app, although it has changed quite a bit since then
<nik90> doflaherty: did you set the kit for your project?
<doflaherty> yeah, it works fine if I run it with the desktop kit, though it seems to be out of date, still using the toolbar
<doflaherty> If I open the clock-app CMakeLists.txt in QtC, and use the UbuntuSDK kit, I get the same "no makefile found" error
<nik90> hmm strange
<nik90> then it is localised issue
<nik90> have you tried recreating a new kit?
<doflaherty> no, how do I do that?
<nik90> in the devices tab, when you select a device, you can remove the existing kits and ask qtc to autocreate one for you
<doflaherty> it looks like it is running cmake, it tells me it can't find intltool-merge
<doflaherty> "please install the intltool package"
<doflaherty> apt-get tells me it is installed, so I think it means in the armhf chroot?
<nik90> ah
<nik90> doflaherty: that's easy to do
<nik90> yup
<nik90> so go to the chroots and install intltool-merge package manually
<nik90> it should be in tools->options->ubuntu->chroots
<doflaherty> I don't see a "chroots" but there is a "maintain" button in the click build targets list that opens a terminal in a chroot
<doflaherty> it looks like a lot of packages need upgrading
<doflaherty> nik90, installing intltool gets clock-app working
<doflaherty> my other one was failing because I was including QtDeclarative - does UT support QtQuick 1 at all or do we need to use the newer QtQuick 2?
<kokoye2007> hi
<kokoye2007> who can help ppa > software center
<nik90> doflaherty: why are you using qtquick 1?
<beaumanvienna> Hi guys! We've been developing a project for some time and now we want want to get it upstream. My question is, how to apply for that, where to go, what kind of requirements we have to meet, all we need to know basically :-D This is the project: https://github.com/ProfessorKaos64/RetroRig
<doflaherty> nik90, I've been building a star watching app which is essentially baby Stellarium, so I've been trying to see if I can get Stellarium itself to run on mako
<nik90> ah ok
<doflaherty> they can't move away from QtDeclarative yet
<nik90> tbh I have never tried runnign qt quick 1.0 on ut
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-09
<dholbach> good morning
<rpadovani> popey, it's time for a calculator release \o/ here a changelog from the last update: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13207972/
<popey> \i.
<popey> I have it on my to-do list for today \o/
<popey> thanks for the changelog, I'll get on it this morning
<rpadovani> yeah :)
<popey> rpadovani, you have mail :)
<rpadovani> :-)
<dubstar_041> when i try and build a qmake project with show build disabled the .desktop file is being deleted. anyone know why this would happen.
<dubstar_041> *shadow build
<dubstar_041> can anyone advice on how to use Quick plugins?
<Mirv> is there a way to modify existing click's apparmor profile? I did it low-level, unpacking the click, modifying and repacking it :)
<popey> Mirv, get the source and build it properly?
<Mirv> popey: right, so that probably is the alternative. this ar magic seemed to work too.
<popey> heh
<popey> I have bodged like that too in the past
<bzoltan_> popey: dholbach: mhall119: Guys, i am about to release the new IDE to the SDK PPA. But before that I would like you to take a final look at it in the Dev Tools PPA and give me a thumbs up :)
<popey> does it break click chroots?
<popey> if so I'm not installing it :)
<popey> also, cmake
<Mirv> it obviously fixes everything and regresses nowhere... unless you'll find a BUG!
<mzanetti> popey, ping
<popey> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> hey popey :)
<mzanetti> what's the status on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1496084
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1496084 in Ubuntu Notes app "0.5.490: Can't connect to reminders account from inside the app" [High,Confirmed]
 * popey looks
<mzanetti> didn't we figure it was a weird build-time issue with your chroot?
<popey> mzanetti, yeah, i can no longer reproduce it with the click on my device (0.5.490)
<mzanetti> popey, ok. lets close it then, ok?
<popey> iirc I re-uploaded the click and davmor2 re-tested, so yes, I think this bug is no longer an issue
<popey> ya
<popey> hm, i thought we re-requested testing, but it's showing "QA Failed"
<popey> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/342
 * popey marks QA Needed
<popey> thanks mzanetti
<davmor2> popey: the qa failed is there so when you have set it all back up/ fixed any issues you set it back to qa needed and then it re-triggers a new card
<popey> done :)
<davmor2> popey: which ticket it is it's not showing up on the trello board
<davmor2> popey: nevermind seen it
<popey> k
<davmor2> popey: needs setting to ready for qa not qa required that might be why
<popey> doh
<popey> sorry, I'll get the hang of citrain one day
<popey> then it'll get replaced
<davmor2> popey: yeah now we have a new ticket :)
<popey> davmor2, yay
<popey> mzanetti, for bug 1514519 ..
<ubot5> bug 1514519 in Canonical System Image "Font in Terminal is incorrectly massive since recent update" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514519
<popey> oh, never mind, you replied again :)
<Forester> hi. I downloaded LibreOffice 1:5.0.3~rc2-0ubuntu1~trusty2 and this package has an issues with font size.
<Forester> Is this place for reporting an issue with LibreOffice?
<mzanetti> Forester, https://bugs.launchpad.net/~libreoffice
<mzanetti> sorry, wrong link
<mzanetti> searching for the correct one
<mzanetti> Forester, this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice
<Forester> Thank you
<rpadovani> do someone of you have issues with the last gallery version (the one released a couple of hours ago)?
<rpadovani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1514530
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1514530 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "Header disappears and picture won't go fullscreen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: same here on BQ E5
<rpadovani> bfiller, artmello maybe you should revert the last updaet ^^
<rpadovani> I wonder how is possible it passed QA review...
<bfiller> rpadovani: hmn, not seeing that
<bfiller> rpadovani: mind pasting your log
<artmello> rpadovani: hmm, which version of ui-toolkit do you have?
<rpadovani> bfiller, artmello I've the same log of sverzegnassi (attached in the bug) - mx4 with last ota
<rpadovani> confirmed on another phone by an italian user on a forum
<rpadovani> bfiller, artmello the problem is when you click on a photo - previews are good, but you cant see it fullscreen
<bfiller> rpadovani: you running stable or rc-proposed
<bfiller> ?
<rpadovani> bfiller, stable
<bfiller> rpadovani: we'll get it sorted, thanks for reporting
<rpadovani> thanks, keep up the good work :-)
<davmor2> bfiller: D'oh you know why this is the 1.3 version which isn't available on stable right
<bfiller> davmor2: 1.3 is available on stable
<bfiller> so not sure what's going on
<bfiller> perhaps we're using an api that is not though
<davmor2> bfiller: works fine on rc-proposed, I wonder if there was new stuff added to 1.3
<bfiller> davmor2: I bet there was
<popey> yeah, probably should have bumped framework to 15.04.1 maybe?
<mcphail> Any appdevs around from the SDK team? I think the QML/QMake template might be broken. I can't get it to make a .click as it can't seem to find the .desktop file
<popey> rpadovani, http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/11/2015-11-09-050001/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1238_armhf.click if you want to go backwards, to get back to a working gallery.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-10
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/108188125572924200710/posts/1LuS69FVpBK
<sturmflut> popey, sverzegnassi: Feels like the Document Viewer on my E4.5 now renders PDF files faster than evince on the desktop o_O
<popey> hehe
<justCarakas> can't wait till it the ppt viewer functionality of the Document Viewer  lands in the store
<ahayzen> balloons, does the new jenkins bot make use of the new launchpad hooks or does it still poll every 15mins?
<balloons> ahayzen, it's still polling every few mins
<balloons> ahayzen, the hooks stuff wasn't quite done at the time, but I'd be happy to move to it
<ahayzen> ah cool :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, and are any of the projects running autopilot from the bot yet? i think music+weather are still skipping?
<balloons> yes, they are indeed atm
<balloons> the old system has just been shut off. We'll turn it back on when we can dedicate a little time to making sure trunks pass
<balloons> I can start by having it run, but not fail if it fails
<ahayzen> ok :-)
<voldyman> hey i wanted to change the DNS server programatically, is there an API for it?
<ogra_> heh, that would be quite a security flaw if any app could just change your DNS to one that rewrites urls to fishing sites
<voldyman> maybe require permissions for it or something
<ogra_> well, i dont think there is an API for that
<ogra_> network-manager might expose the info on dbus ... but i doubt you can change it through that
 * voldyman fires up d-feet
 * popey wonders if anyone has strong opinions on the colour scheme in the file manager app ...
<voldyman> my terminal is my file manager
<popey> hehe
 * popey plays with the file manager colour scheme... http://imgur.com/p84BPjd
<popey> opinions sought
<davmor2> popey: either make the folders and home a shade darker, or the header and places a shade lighter and I think you are a winner
<popey> http://imgur.com/fHTHGYR better
<ahayzen> popey, looks like a nautilus replacement already ;-)
<popey> side by side comparison
<popey> heh
<popey> insert dog picture meme "I don't know what I'm doing"
<ahayzen> heh
<ahayzen> popey, your keeping both dark and light right? and have it configurable  ;-)
<popey> shut your face
 * ahayzen thinks all coreapps should have a ambience and radiance or suru light/dark like themes 
<popey> I agree!
<davmor2> popey: I think the greys are basically too close to each other, another shade or two difference and it will stand out more with out looking ugly, but it makes reading the text much easier
<popey> sadly these are ubuntu standard colours
<sverzegnassi> music-app looks better with a dark theme only, imho ^_^
<popey> yeah, part of me thinks we should keep the dark theme
<popey> because it stands out a bit
<ahayzen> popey, there should be a canonical theme where it uses the purple palette for the corporate look ;-)
<popey> hah
<davmor2> popey: if you keep the dark just lighten the lower text so it is more readable
<popey> I think the dark filemanager theme needs work
<ahayzen> yeah i agree, but i think it should be user configurable
<popey> in fact, the file manager could go darker to bring it in line with music :)
<popey> and terminal :)
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> Also need to move fm to uc1.3
<popey> not even started looking at that yet
<ahayzen> have fun with that ;-)
<popey> actually, the colours on fm will change if I bump to 1.3 wont they
<ahayzen> the header will change quite a bit
<popey> and other random things
<ahayzen> try it see what happens!
<popey> haha, i expect it wont build :)
<popey> and I'll get issues with listitems and things
<ahayzen> you should be able to use the old listitems alongside
<ahayzen> (that's what our WIP weather bump does, and we have a separate branch to bump the listitems)
<popey> hmmm
<popey> uhhh
<popey> http://imgur.com/0tmMvEW
<popey> guess which one is uc1.3
<popey> File manager in "Where'd my header go!" shocker
<popey> sverzegnassi, did you see my reply the other day about those office docs? they all opened fine on nexus 4?
<sverzegnassi> popey: no, i was at uni that day and there was a bad wifi connection. i guess i've missed the message
<popey> okay, well good news!
<popey> they open :)
<sverzegnassi> ok, then my suspect about the RAM usage may be right. On the E5 (1GB RAM) one of those documents was not loaded.
<ahayzen> popey, hahaha
<mcphail> Can anyone get the qmake/qml template in the SDK to produce a valid .click package? I get errors where it fails to find the .desktop file
<mcphail> I think it may be something to do with the .desktop file needing to be modified for translations. Perhaps this step isn't being called by qmake?
<popey> mcphail, what version of the sdk?
<popey> mcphail, i haven't updated for a few days and bzoltan_ said he was gonna update the sdk
<popey> I am scared to update
<mcphail> popey: whatever comes as stock with 15.10 - let me check
<mcphail> popey: QtC 3.5.0
<mcphail> I haven't used the qmake template before, but thought this was going to be becoming the default
<mcphail> I don't know enough about qmake to debug
<popey> ditto
<popey> ahayzen, so should I be able to just remove import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems 1.0 as ListItem
<popey> and it use the ListItem from uc 1.3?
 * popey flails around
<ahayzen> erm maybe, if they haven't used swipe actions etc
<ahayzen> popey, you mean in this file? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/components/FolderListDelegate.qml
<popey> ya
<popey> as well as all the others :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> popey, I assume if you remove the listitems import and change ListItem.Subtitled to ListItem {} it'll complain about the use of subText:
<popey> yeah
<popey> need to do this when I have a clear head :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<sverzegnassi> popey, have a look at the ListItemLayout component. It makes a bit easier to play with ListItem slots
<popey> thanks
<sverzegnassi> (and breaks a bit of Autopilot tests)
<sverzegnassi> https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/reboot-uitk13-listitemlayout
<sverzegnassi> here's an example in docviewer
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-11
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  please remove the click chroot and recreate it. Tools -> Options ... -> Ubuntu -> Click -> Delete button
<dholbach> good morning
<Kivi> morning
<Mirv> faenil: can you join #ubuntu-ci-eng and give jibel an example of where the crash happens
<mcphail> bzoltan_: I'll try that tonight, but it was a new chroot in the first place
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  how new?
<mcphail> bzoltan_: brand spanking new
<mcphail> bzoltan_: created at command line, rather than SDK, though
<mcphail> don't know if that makes a difference
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  it should not matter
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  it was a known problem.. but got fixed recently. Do you mind to try out the new IDE?
<mcphail> bzoltan_: I'm on 15.10 without any PPAs. Should I install something?
<mcphail> bzoltan_: I'd been told I didn't need the SDK PPA for 15.10
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  Yes, you need a fixed click package set - click - 0.4.40+15.10.20151012-0ubuntu1
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  and that is from the SDK PPA
<mcphail> bzoltan_: OK, I'll install that this evening. Thanks!
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  the story is that click by default creates a stock archive chroot... vivid one. What is waaaaaay outdated compare to the Overlay PPA what is the archive for the phone images.
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  But once you play around, I suggest you to use the new IDE
<mcphail> bzoltan_: what's the new IDE?
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/tools-development && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get udate && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk ubuntu-sdk-dev
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  It is a brand new idea, we have fixed lots of things and it is decoupled from the archive Qt. Safer, cleaner, more dry feeling
<mcphail> bzoltan_: ha! Sounds system-breaking... :) I'll try it.
<bzoltan_> mcphail: One point is that it can not break your system :) the new SDK is totally decoupled from the system... no conflicts, less dependencies, isolated  and stuff.. better
<bzoltan_> mcphail: we are testing it for weeks now, it is complete and ready to land...
<mcphail> bzoltan_: nice. I'll give it a try
<mcphail> bzoltan_: I don't use the IDE much, but thought I'd be dilligent and use a template for translations etc
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  thank you, please ping me or zbenjamin in case any problem comes up
<mcphail> will do
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  This IDE rocks.. we use it for development... I do not use IDE either otherwise, I am happy on vi + bash, but for Qt an QML development this IDE is so native
<mcphail> bzoltan_: can we use the GUI for UI design yet?
<mcphail> bzoltan_: that would be a good feature for me
<mcphail> I'm terrible at design
<bzoltan_> mcphail: no and I serioulsy doubt that it will ever happen... the UI designer of the IDE can not and will not render custom components. And our UITK is all about custom component. If you would be happy with an abstract and non very visual UI designer then we can make that.
<mcphail> bzoltan_: if it isn't going to work, I think your talents would be better spent on other things :)
<mcphail> bzoltan_: That is really something for QtC upstream to fix
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  it is more about implementing a very big feature...and well :) they are there to be hired for job like that :) if somebody folds out the money then sure they will do that.
<mcphail> bzoltan_: shame they don't still have someone like Nokia waving cheques around
<bzoltan_> mcphail: Yes, that was a big stepback for Qt project indeed. Shame, really shame. In other hand... Qt was not in the best hands of Nokia... and Trolls never really liked to be part of Nokia.
<mcphail> From an outside perspective, Qt seemed healthiest when Nokia controlled it. Docs were up to date and project was getting pushed in interesting directions. I realise it might have been hell internally
<mcphail> anyway, I'm going a bit OT :)
<popey> mcphail, I'd be interested to hear how you get on with the new ide / click / chroots etc
<mcphail> popey: I'll ping you later and let you know
<popey> ta
<popey> my worry is that it will mess with my carefully crafted chroots
<mcphail> popey: my 15.10 install is fresh, so I don't have old chroots to be destroyed
<popey> hm
<popey> last time I tried they all got destroyed and I had to restore them
<mcphail> popey: it is quite refreshing, as I think i had about 1500 when this machine was on 15.04
<popey> hah
<mcphail> popey: I might experiment with setting up a build environment with lxd as well
<mcphail> popey: DanChapman runs one in a docker container, so it should be possible
<DanChapman> popey: So far i've had a pleasent experience with the new IDE and had no problems using my existing chroots.
<popey> ok
<ich> hi
<Guest76117> i need help with my qml code. how can i include png files into my qml app?
<Guest76117> #help
<Guest76117> wie funktioniert dieses irc ?
<Guest76117> wie kann ich es beenden ?
<kalikiana> Guest76117: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-image.html
<kalikiana> lauf nicht weg, sonst wird Dir auch keiner helfen können ;-)
<Guest76117> ok
<kalikiana> something like Image { source: Qt.resolvedUrl('myImage.png') }
<kalikiana> the resolvedUrl is important so it will find it within your project
<Guest76117> super dankeschön
<mcphail> bzoltan_: can I use the new IDE on 14.04 if I install those PPAs?
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  Yes, you can.
<mcphail> bzoltan_: great. thanks
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  we spin off two new minor release candidate builds in the following 10-12 hours. So be tuned for updates :)
<mcphail> ha! - the joy of the bleeding edge
<hasselmm> is it possible to use the ubuntu SDK plugins with qtcreator from git?
<hasselmm> mixing qtcreator from git and from SDK permanently kills all my kits
<kalikiana> hasselmm: you'll want to talk to zbenjamin
<hasselmm> kalikiana: 'k
<mcphail> bzoltan_: still can't get the qml/qmake template to build a .click on the latest SDK
<mcphail> popey: the new SDK installed fine on my 15.10 box. I have recreated my chroots from scratch, though, so don't know how well a chroot would migrate
<popey> ok
<popey> think i might move my chroots over to another machine and try the new sdk there
<mcphail> popey: had to give up on lxd for now as it was very buggy
<popey> :S
<mcphail> definitely seems to be some races in the lxc/lxd stack
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-12
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  Not sure if I told you that you need to delete and recreate your chroots. Or even better ... install the static chroot packages.
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> if I get ":-1: error: security:policy_groups_safe:test-xmlhttprequest:debug: (REJECT) reserved policy group 'debug': not for production use" every time I try to run a just created QML Cmake project in the SDK, what should I do instead of just clicking "Yes" to ignore every time?
<Mirv> (I wonder if the answer is "install the new Ubuntu SDK IDE")
<Mirv> zbenjamin: on 16.04 archive QtC I get "no executable specified" if I create a new simple QML CMake app and try to run it. if I create a Simple QML Qmake app I get "No rule to make target 'testproject.qrc', needed by 'qrc_testproject.cpp'. Stop."
<Mirv> with desktop target
<Mirv> well, just using from command line for my tests
<mcphail> bzoltan_: I have deleted all my chroots from the new IDE, and have run "schroot -e --all-session" in the terminal, then created a new 15.04 chroot and new qml project. Same problem. I think the problem is either (1) I am doing it wrong or (2) the qmake template is faulty
<zbenjamin> Mirv: let me try that
<zbenjamin> Mirv: but first i need to finish the review for zsombi's gestures
<Mirv> zbenjamin: yeah, no hurry, just an observation
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  would you mind to pastebin the exact output? plus the apt-cache policy click ubuntu-sdk-ide
<mcphail> bzoltan_: yep - one minute
<mcphail> http://termbin.com/i1pe
<mcphail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13237049/
<mcphail> bzoltan_: I can take you through the steps I am using before I have to leave for work...
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  The click package I am interested about.. I suspect that you have wrong click and so wrong chroot
<mcphail> http://termbin.com/fm7l
<zbenjamin> mcphail: how did you delete the chroots?
<mcphail> zbenjamin: through the sdk, then running schroot -e --all-session
<zbenjamin> mcphail: also do you have the sdk ppa enabled? Also what does apt-cache policy click return
<mcphail> zbenjamin: see my last paste - looks as if I have the stock click rather than PPA
<zbenjamin> mcphail: where in the SDK? In tools->options->ubuntu? Or in the Kits list
<bzoltan_> mcphail: click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 maint
<zbenjamin> mcphail: thats the problem
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  and look for te /etc/apt/sources.lists.d/
<zbenjamin> mcphail: the stock click creates an outdated chroot
<mcphail> zbenjamin: bzoltan_ OK, will swap it over. Don't know why click wasn't updated when I installed the SDK PPAs
<bzoltan_> mcphail: you need the 0.4.40+15.10.20151012-0ubuntu1
<mcphail> bzoltan_: good - I'll try that and will recreate the chroots. Thanks!
<bzoltan_> mcphail: you need sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mcphail> Will take a while to create a new chroot, but I'll report back later
<mcphail> Thanks both
<mcphail> bzoltan_: zbenjamin: updating the click package has solved my problem. Thanks for your help!
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  thank you for helping us in the release candidte validation :)
<mcphail> bzoltan_: happy to be a guinea pig :)
<zbenjamin> mcphail: awesome :)
<popey> victorp, you mentioned on email the offer of assistance for DanChapman with dekko..
<popey> victorp, I think DanChapman has a couple of specific things someone on your team may be able to help with
<victorp> popey, I was specifically asking about the polld integration
<popey> ah okay.
<popey> will look elsewhere.
<DanChapman> victorp: popey well it is todo with that in a way. :-) It's the online account plugin that polld will share
<victorp> DanChapman, sure
<victorp> DanChapman, we done a few OA plugins
<victorp> DanChapman, do you have  a specific bug/task for that , it would be useful for me to fwd to my team
<DanChapman> victorp: i've written the majority of the plugin now which has a qt c++ plugin module. I just need help getting it merged it into lp:account-plugins which uses autotools and I have no real idea how to do it :-) I don't have a bug for it yet but I will create one now
<victorp> DanChapman, thanks
<DanChapman> victorp sorry for the delay. here's a bug for it https://bugs.launchpad.net/accounts-plugin-email/+bug/1515639
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1515639 in Online Accounts Email Plugin "Migrate this plugin into lp:account-plugins" [High,Triaged]
<victorp> thanks
<victorp> DanChapman, ^^
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-13
<Ridgewing> Review of Google's Android 6.0 flagship: Nexus 6P , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc5fFvp8le4
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-14
<Guest58677>  wats +5519994589853 hacking
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-15
<hasselmm> zbenjamin: hi, is there a branch of lp:qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu that compiles with qtc master?
<hasselmm> even more: what speaks against moving the plugin to the qtc repo and then let tobias and his gang deal with their permanent api breaking? ;-)
<hasselmm> ...but situation right now is, that I'd have to setup a virtual machine or something for using the ubuntu sdk, as the qtc from ubuntu sdk kills my kits from qtc 3.6
<hasselmm> hmm... found https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/13/inner-workings-sdk/, and this gives me a click package
<hasselmm> question now is how to manually upload it to the phone
<hasselmm> hmm... let's see what the plugin does for deploying packages...
<jaywink> appdevs: tried to hack on an app today, first time with SDK. Was following some API docs and came upon the need for Ubuntu.Content QML lib. Now, I'm on 14.04 but the target is set to 15.04 sdk. Thus I was surprised that this library was not imporable in my SDK. Does one really need 15.04 to develop apps with this library, or is there something wrong in my SDK install?
<ahayzen> hasselmm, if you use adb push /path/on/pc.click /path/on/device.click ... then you can run ... adb shell pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted /path/on/device.click .. to install the click on the device
<ahayzen> jaywink, how are you running the app in the emulator or on a device or on the desktop directly ?
<hasselmm> ahayzen: cool, let's try!
<jaywink> ahayzen, the problem is qtcreator says "cannot import" to the QML import .. ie "import Ubuntu.Content 1.1" as per 15.04 API docs example
<jaywink> so I'm assuming the library is just missing. I just added the PPA and installed the ubuntu-sdk
<ahayzen> yeah i get that as well, but it runs fine on device
<jaywink> aha :P
<jaywink> so the lib is just missing locally for some reason. A friend of mine said for him it imports in the editor too, but he is running 15.04
<ahayzen> idk, i've always had that problem with QtC seems to get confused with the chroot's or something. Probably best to ask in EU working hours in the week when some sdk guys are about if you want further help/guidance
<ahayzen> jaywink, have you got a device or setup the emulator to try it on ?
<hasselmm> ahayzen: hey, this works! cool!
<ahayzen> hasselmm, yey \o/
<jaywink> ahayzen, yes I have an Aquaris 4.5. I'll ignore the import errors then and actually try running it. I didn't even try running or working on the app due to the missing parts of the SDK I need. thanks!
<hasselmm> so much more enjoyable to get live help via irc, than visiting endless stackoverflow pages.
<hasselmm> feels so much more real, it so more enjoyable :D
<ahayzen> :-)
<hasselmm> but hey, cool. seems for a start i can deal with customizing qtc project settings... long term solution (ubuntu plugin in qtc master :D) will take longer :D
<ahayzen> hasselmm, this script may be of interest to you, i use it for deploying bzr branches to my device http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13289724/
<hasselmm> guess i'll have to abuse that i can visit the qtc creator developers via public transportation, and donate some a few beers... :D
<hasselmm> ahayzen: thank you!
<ahayzen> hah :-) no problem
<hasselmm> and my spelling is horrible this evening... sorry for that.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-16
<renato__> popey, hey, could you give me permission to publish clock-app snaps?
<popey> renato__: invite sent
<renato__> thanks
<renato__> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-clock-app/new-snappy/+merge/310585
<popey> on it
<renato__> popey, Nekhelesh still working on the clock app?
<popey> not really
<renato__> popey, just a small change, to avoid the store to request manual review for the package: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calculator-app/all-arch/+merge/311011
<popey> renato__: approved
<renato__> popey, thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-17
<Mirv> popey: any ideas why planet.ubuntu.com does not show the latest post from developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/tags/planet-ubuntu/ but does show dholbach's today's post?
<Mirv> or ideas how to debug
<popey> Mirv: odd, the planet ubuntu ini file looks fine, I'd ask IS, because nobody has visibility of the thing running. someone there would need to see if there were any errors last time planet ran (hourly I think)
<Mirv> ok, asking. maybe there's some error in the logs.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-18
<jarnos> How do you install ppa-purge from local git repository? It is a bash script, but I want to test bash completion in Trusty.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-11-18
<fantoro> Hey, I'm new to Ubuntu/Debian packaging and I want to become a ppa maintainer for an open source port of a game, right now I'm trying to make the .deb package but when I add anything to debian/install I get an error, here are the contents of my install file: https://pastebin.com/raw/eWdHZkaA
<fantoro> Ok I solved it now but I noticed that the install file doesn't seem to change anything, the files don't show up in the package installator
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-11-19
<fantoro> Ok, I found the real problem, the error is caused by the fact that a binary file is included in debian/install which is weird
